# Let's talk anime/manga; what are you watching/reading?



## Crimson Lotus

I'm currently watching Space Battleship Yamato 2199, a remake of the classic series. Not that popular on the West but I personally love it, amazing animation, good battles, a serious and mostly sensical plot and characters that are adults and actually behave like such most of the time (no high school BS added in for no reason!), albeit the "Earth vs. space Nazis" trope is getting a little old by now.

Really recommended for anyone looking for an anime war story.






As far as manga goes I'm reading the good old Berserk and Attack on Titan, but they release so slowly... I think I'll die of old age before Berserk is actually finished.

Also, is anyone else really excited about Guillermo del Toro's live action adaptation of Monster for HBO?, if done properly it has the potential to match the quality of Breaking Bad or Game of Thrones. It would certainly help to dispel the image that all manga/anime is childish/perverted nonsense.


----------



## gamingpup

Trying to catch up on One piece and fairy tail. I'm on marine fold on One piece and I'm just before the magic tournament on Fairy tail


----------



## Kascheritt

I'll definitely check Yamato out :clap

*Reading : *

Karneval
Zetman
Dusk Maiden of Amnesia
Evil Blade
Yandere Girlfriend ( :teeth )
A Certain Scientific Railgun
D.Gray-Man
Black Butler
Sankarea
Dream Eater Merry
Area D
Claymore
Letter Bee
Attack on Titan
Fairy Tail
One Piece
Naruto
*
Watching :*

Magi
Arpeggio of Blue Steel: Ars Nova
Kill la Kill
Monogatari
Coppelion
Mardock Scramble ( movies )
Corpse Princess


----------



## Raynic781

Not reading any Manga's at the moment, but I'm currently watching Naruto, Black Butler, Attack on Titan, Claymore, and Hakkenden: Eight Dogs of the East.


----------



## goblinwolf

Recenlty I've started watching Kill La Kill, Attack on Titan, Tiger and Bunny, and Hunter x Hunter. Legend of Korra is back so I've been watching that again. Also, I'm watching Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood, since I've already seen the first version that strays from the story of the original manga, while this one doesn't, so that's pretty cool.


----------



## zojirushi

Watching:
Serial Experiments Lain

Recently watched:
FLCL
Ghost in the Shell 2.0
Attack on Titan


----------



## Joe

In the past couple of weeks I've completed:
Samurai Champloo
High School DxD
Inferno Cop (A modern classic)
.hack // sign 
Mirai Nikki
Watamote
Baka and Test
Mars of Destruction

Currently watching:

Fairy Tail (rewatching)
Guilty Crown
Kill la Kill
Pokemon: Origin
Free!
Tokyo Ravens
Sword art Online
Steins;Gate
Ouran Host Club
Chi's sweet home
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann

Steins will be the next one I'll finish and I'll probably check out Monster sometime. 

Edit: Completed Steins, pondering on whether or not to watch the movie. 

Reading: 

Soul Eater
Berserk 
Fairy Tail
The Breaker: New Waves & Witch Hunter(takes ages to update though :rain)

and a couple more which take months to update but these are the ones I plan on following. I also finished Elfen Lied a week or two ago.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Finished Watching - Attack on Titan 


Watching now - Sword Art Online 


Plan to watch - Kill la Kill, Silver Spoon.


----------



## The Silent 1

Recently watched:
Attack on Titan
Berserk
Battle of the Gods
Steins;Gate
Serial Experiments Lain
Perfect Blue
Millennium Actress
Tokyo Godfathers

Plan to Watch:
Summer Wars
The Girl who leapt through time
Paprika
Paranoia Agent


----------



## Kalliber

One piece <3


----------



## ChrisPCD

Just finished the second season of Sekirei. The last manga I was reading was Berserk vol. 5.


----------



## Nekomata

Currently watching:
Fairy Tail
Kitakubu Katsudou Kiroku/Chronicles of the Going Home Club
Ichigo Mashimaro
Ghost Hunt


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

zojirushi said:


> Watching:
> Serial Experiments Lain
> 
> Recently watched:
> FLCL
> Ghost in the Shell 2.0
> Attack on Titan





The Silent 1 said:


> Recently watched:
> Attack on Titan
> Berserk
> Battle of the Gods
> Steins;Gate
> Serial Experiments Lain
> Perfect Blue
> Millennium Actress
> Tokyo Godfathers
> 
> Plan to Watch:
> Summer Wars
> The Girl who leapt through time
> Paprika
> Paranoia Agent


How did you guys like Lain??


----------



## zojirushi

yukikodunkzone said:


> How did you guys like Lain??


Most of it went over my head because my brain is atrophied, but I liked it. How about you? And have you been watching anything?


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

zojirushi said:


> Most of it went over my head because my brain is atrophied, but I liked it. How about you? And have you been watching anything?


SPOILTER: lol. Yeah all I remember is that Lain is a god and that she only exists because the wired knew about her and the wired exists because everyone is connected. It's a very interesting philosophical idea, although totally not supported by science. You should read up on how people tried to explain the series. It's very interesting.

I'm watching Attack on Titan now. I really don't like super dramatic animes lol.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Hahaha... I just don't what to say after watching this... So many references and lol at Hannes I guess.






Also, any Magica Madoka fans?, god I love that show, specially the absolutely perfect soundtrack. Can't wait for the movie.


----------



## zork2001

Been watching some of the new fall Anime


----------



## The Silent 1

yukikodunkzone said:


> How did you guys like Lain??


I thought there were a lot of interesting ideas, but I think the way the story was executed could have been a little better, but I guess part of that is intentional since they want it to be open to interpretation. I'll probably watch it again to see if I understand it better.


yukikodunkzone said:


> lol. Yeah all I remember is that Lain is a god and that she only exists because the wired knew about her and the wired exists because everyone is connected. It's a very interesting philosophical idea, although totally not supported by science. You should read up on how people tried to explain the series. It's very interesting.


Yeah, from what I remember (Spoilers): all the humans are unconsciously connected via the electromagnetic field around the Earth. The Wired is an information network and the villain of the series believes that for humanity to evolve, we have to leave the physical world all together. His goal was to mentally connect people to the wired using the electromagnetic energy, so that people wouldn't need bodies anymore. I'm still not really clear on what Lain was, but somehow she was formed inside the wired.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

The Silent 1 said:


> I thought there were a lot of interesting ideas, but I think the way the story was executed could have been a little better, but I guess part of that is intentional since they want it to be open to interpretation. I'll probably watch it again to see if I understand it better.
> 
> Yeah, from what I remember (Spoilers): all the humans are unconsciously connected via the electromagnetic field around the Earth. The Wired is an information network and the villain of the series believes that for humanity to evolve, we have to leave the physical world all together. His goal was to mentally connect people to the wired using the electromagnetic energy, so that people wouldn't need bodies anymore. I'm still not really clear on what Lain was, but somehow she was formed inside the wired.


SPOILER: Lain was supposed to be the god of the wired. It seemed to me that there was an element of "if enough people think it, it becomes true" to the story. I've been wanting to rewatch it too, but it just requires so much concentration, lol.


----------



## Joe

*covers eyes* all these lain spoilers! sas needs spoiler tags.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

BBQ_Chicken said:


> *covers eyes* all these lain spoilers! sas needs spoiler tags.


Awe I'm sorry! That was inconsiderate of me. Well rest assured that the series is VERY open to interpretation, so we really didn't give much away.


----------



## Joe

yukikodunkzone said:


> Awe I'm sorry! That was inconsiderate of me. Well rest assured that the series is VERY open to interpretation, so we really didn't give much away.


I read the one shot a few months ago too, which is creepy but good (I doubt it adds anyting to the story but its interesting nonetheless). I only glimpsed across the posts, it seems to be popular in discussion not just on this site so I better get to watching it before I read a huge spoiler (if there is any, it seems very subjective) like I've done on FF7 and FF13-2 lol


----------



## Martimnp

Just finished watching Attack on Titan and I'm watching Bleach (ep. 293) and Death Note (ep.5)


----------



## fire mage64

I'm watching most of the new fall anime on crunchyroll.com. I like white album 2 and shin sekai yori the most so far

I've seen serial experiments lain and that it was a bit confusing but still liked it since I could interpret it however I wanted. And Madoka Magica played at my anime club but it started getting scary to watch at night so I stopped : /. It reminds of the the scary images I saw as a child watching courage the cowardly dog. Haha I guess I'm sensitive to that kind of stuff but its strange because I have no problem watching things like deadman wonderland.


----------



## T Studdly

Reading Soul Eater

Watching Eureaka 7

I need more manga in my life...


----------



## Nekomata

Currently watching:
Attack on Titan
Fairy Tail
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure (2012)
Ghost Hunt


----------



## Joe

Just completed Another (started yesterday) and I've picked up Magi: Kingdom of Magic on top of everything else I'm watching. Also since the manga Green Blood suddenly got 20 or so chapters translated the other day I finished that too.


----------



## Aphexfan

Started reading Battle Royal (manga)


----------



## Crimson Lotus

I didn't knew that Valvarave's second season had already started.






I do missed my dosage of mecha piloting space sexual highschool vampires fighting against mecha piloting space Nazi wizard Illuminati vampires.

This is the only show where a scene in which a character can basically say to another "if it helps you can rape me again" with the whole thing being serious and relevant to the plot.

I do however regret not drinking or using drugs, because this is a show that in order to be properly watched requires you to be high.

It does however have some the highest animation quality I've seen in a while...

http://i.imgur.com/XAXH5Y8.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/WXg36TV.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/BGh9eYn.jpg


----------



## shycheese

^ Valvrape the Liberator. One of my guilty pleasures. I agree, the animation is beautiful. The machines are so pretty, makes me want to pilot one. Though if it means I have to offer myself to Haruto I'd have to reconsider, he's not very sexy. :no


----------



## just smile

one piece <3333 (need to catch up lol)

i feel like the anime Watamote is something most ppl here and relate with lol cx funny anime, yet a bit depressing ;w; lol

watching: golden time, nagi nu asukara, maybe kill la kill dis season =3


----------



## Nekomata

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
Ixion Saga DT
Fairy Tail

Almost finished JoJo's Bizarre Adventure OVA ;_; preparation for when the continuation of the 2012 one comes out next year I suppose xD


----------



## mcmuffinme

Welcome to the NHK, which is basically an anime about social anxiety/agoraphobia.


----------



## Joe

I just finished the first part of Feng Shen Ji (Manhua) and now have moved onto reading Tokyo Ghoul. I've also recently started FMAB, Monster and Ars Nova.


----------



## Bluestar29

I am only reading One Piece and watching Ranma 1/2, Legend of the Galactic Heroes Gaidens and Saint Seiya Hades saga.


----------



## Joe

shycheese said:


> ^ Valvrape the Liberator. One of my guilty pleasures. I agree, the animation is beautiful. The machines are so pretty, makes me want to pilot one. Though if it means I have to offer myself to Haruto I'd have to reconsider, he's not very sexy. :no


I've misread Valvrave as Valvrape so many times after reading this comment :rain

The only new additions I have are Angel Beats and K-On!

Edit: I also started Suzumiya Haruhi today. I have high hopes for this one


----------



## zraktor

the big three. and when will the guy update berserk. i want to read it badly


----------



## kevin02

Watching tokyo magnitude 8.0 currently. I heard there's a lot of spoilers though so know one give anything away if you've seen it.


----------



## noscreenname

mcmuffinme said:


> Welcome to the NHK, which is basically an anime about social anxiety/agoraphobia.


I'm in the middle of watching this right now. If you ignore the otaku/anime and hallucination stuff and just focus on how the main character acts, it is to a T how SA sufferers feel.

I teared up in the first episode when he gets the courage to go try for a part time job and he repeats to himself endlessly "I've heard that you guys are hiring"


----------



## Malexisms

I really like Gintama because it is ridiculous. There is a story arc where people's limbs get turned into different screwdriver bits and I appreciate that, so much. Also strong female characters.


----------



## Fledgling

I love me some Attack on Titan but I wish it wasn't monthly. I suppose 50 pages per chapter offsets that though.


----------



## Missmonday

*Anime*

One piece, fairy tail, pokemon. And naruto, occasionally.


----------



## pastelsound

I'm watchin log horizon right now. I don't really watch anime but I watched SAO from crunchyroll and really liked it so I try out whatevers on top of their list. I used to watch bleach but I got lost around episode 90 something.


----------



## Vaust

I read the new Naruto and Bleach chapter every week and I read the new Shingeki no Kyojin chapter every month. That's about it.


----------



## AtomHeartBrother

I recommend you guys check out parasyte and buddha!


----------



## visualkeirockstar

One piece. Everything else is just boring. I tried fairytale, watched 4 episodes and its just boring.


----------



## Ricardomg93

Fairy Tail is pretty cool, you should try reading the manga


----------



## To22

I watched all 312 English dubbed episodes of One Piece within the last two weeks. I'm so sad that they haven't released the new dubbs yet :/ January 15th should be a good day. 

I would just watch the subbed versions of One Piece, but the dubs should be released soon enough and I don't want to end up watching the same episodes twice (I love the dub so much that I'd probably re-watch an episode if I only saw the subbed version)


----------



## sad vlad

Just this one at the moment:






It's pretty light compared to what I am usually watching. But I have my reason for liking it. For now, at least.


----------



## Str

I'm currently watching One Piece, while waiting for the next season of Sword Art Online. I'm also considering Full Metal Alchemist.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Priest by Hyung Min-woo Vol. 15 & 16. No new volumes in years. Guess it's over. 










It's like Evil Dead meets The Quick and the Dead... So basically The Quick and the Evil Dead. :evil


----------



## Bluestar29

Watching : fate zero, the world only god knows, silver spoon, Golden time and kuroko. 

Reading: one piece, skip beat, kuroko, berserk, and Naruto.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Pegasus Fantasy and the original Saint Seiya bring me so many childhood memories so I was really excited about this show.

I could deal with the low budget animation, the terrible character designs, the fact that Mars seemed straight out of TTGL, the stupid stones/elements nonsense but why did they have to cram in some high school-esque setting?, why is there a "ninja" saint and why the hell does Yuna's "armor" involves a mini skirt and a garter belt?, seriously WTF, who wrote this crap? :lol.

No amount of childhood nostalgia can keep me watching this...


----------



## Steinerz

Been too depressed to really want to do anything lately. If you have any recommendations to add to my list for when I ever get out of my slump I am all ears/eyeballs.

http://myanimelist.net/animelist/SteinerofThule


----------



## deuss

I'm currently watching and really loving *KILL la KILL*.
It's such a crazy, hilarious anime. Fighting arenas, explosions, fiiighting. I love it.


----------



## Kiba

Polar Bear Cafe


----------



## cybernaut

I am currently watching Sword Art Online and re-watching the entire DBZ series after a decade later. I'm also waiting for the next Attack on Titan season.


----------



## Farcical Dreamer

currently watching case closed/detective conan.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Currently watching Chobits (started sunday, about halfway through) and loving it. It's one of those animes where you wonder where it's been all your life. Already getting to be a runner up to Welcome to NHK (although, as far as I'm concerned, WTNHK is on a tier of its own, unparalleled).


----------



## To22

I finally got around to re-watching Yu Yu Hakusho after almost a decade.


----------



## Zashlin

Im currently watching "Polar Bear's Cafe" Its really funny and weird because the main characters are animals but its entertaining to watch !


----------



## Aeolian

T Studdly said:


> Watching Eureaka 7


I rewatch that a lot. Not nearly as much as I do Cowboy Bebop, but a lot.

Right now I'm watching *Hunter x Hunter*. I can't believe it took me so long to get into it. It's written so well. In the last episode, literally only like 10 seconds went by, but it was so suspenseful that the 22 minutes felt like it was just 1. Goosebumps.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Technically not an anime nor a manga but Tower of God is such an interesting work specially having been created by some random guy in his spare time.

The art style is an aquired taste but it has its charm, the plot and specially the mythos feels better than most things coming out of Japanese manga recently.


----------



## Thedood

Aeolian said:


> I rewatch that a lot. Not nearly as much as I do Cowboy Bebop, but a lot.
> 
> Right now I'm watching *Hunter x Hunter*. I can't believe it took me so long to get into it. It's written so well. In the last episode, literally only like 10 seconds went by, but it was so suspenseful that the 22 minutes felt like it was just 1. Goosebumps.


Hunter X Hunter is so amazing right now. I didn't think anything could ever top the York Shin/York new City arc, but dis Chimera Ant arc tho. My god. Epicness. And it's only gonna get_ better_ from here!


----------



## inerameia

Yeah I'm also watching Hunter x Hunter. Addictive stuff.


----------



## Bbpuff

I finished the anime "Princess Jellyfish" yesterday. I practically watched it out of whim, because it was recommended to me on Netflix, and I thought the name was cute. :b But it seems like they only made one season, and the series ended rather awkwardly. So I'll probably just end up reading the manga for the rest of it. 

I'm usually not all that big on anime, but I just happened to be watching the Fairy Tail series obsessively a few weeks back... But I was watching the Funimation dub, I normally don't have problems with subs, but I do have a slight preference for dubbed versions more. (If they're decent) But anyways, I ended up catching up to the dubbed anime, and now I have a choice to either watch the subbed anime now, or wait until they finish producing more of the funimation version... (I saw another dubbed version out there but I didn't really enjoy it...) Plus I'm already sooo attached to the other voices, that it would just feel wrong for me to switch over. I guess I'll just put that series on halt for now until they finally finish cooking up some more. :c


----------



## KaitlynRose

I recently finished Dangan Ronpa and Space Dandy is my new guilty pleasure. It is incredibly hilarious and I adore it. I am unsure what I will watch after I finish Hyouka, however... 

A friend of mine suggested watching From The New World. Has anyone seen it yet? How is it?


----------



## BTAG

Super Marshy said:


> I finished the anime "Princess Jellyfish" yesterday. I practically watched it out of whim, because it was recommended to me on Netflix, and I thought the name was cute. :b But it seems like they only made one season, and the series ended rather awkwardly. So I'll probably just end up reading the manga for the rest of it.
> 
> I'm usually not all that big on anime, but I just happened to be watching the Fairy Tail series obsessively a few weeks back... But I was watching the Funimation dub, I normally don't have problems with subs, but I do have a slight preference for dubbed versions more. (If they're decent) But anyways, I ended up catching up to the dubbed anime, and now I have a choice to either watch the subbed anime now, or wait until they finish producing more of the funimation version... (I saw another dubbed version out there but I didn't really enjoy it...) Plus I'm already sooo attached to the other voices, that it would just feel wrong for me to switch over. I guess I'll just put that series on halt for now until they finally finish cooking up some more. :c


I'm in the same predicament currently. I usually watch subs, but for Fairy Tail, I just prefer the dubbed version, and it's agonizing having to wait until more episodes release.


----------



## noscreenname

I've been reading frankenfran lately. It's like a really f'ed up version of blackjack.


----------



## Bbpuff

BTAG said:


> I'm in the same predicament currently. I usually watch subs, but for Fairy Tail, I just prefer the dubbed version, and it's agonizing having to wait until more episodes release.


The *STRUGGLE*.


----------



## Baalzebub

I just finished season 1 of Kaiji, and I'm about to start watching Bakemonogatari. After that, I'll probably watch Kaiji season 2.


----------



## sad vlad

Just finished Watamote. 
I thought I should give it a try because the main character seems to have S.A.D.. It had a strange humour in the beginning but it got more and more depressing towards last episode.


----------



## panic bomb

Anime: Hunterxhunter
manga: kekkaishi

n yes hunterxhunter lives up to the hype :O


----------



## Joe

I've not felt motivated to watch much lately but:

Anime- Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood
Manga- Liar Game


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod

I think I'm going to re-watch Outlaw Star. Then after, find an anime I haven't seen before.


----------



## sad vlad

I've reached episode 12 of ''From the New World''. I think I will stop now. Some aspects are starting to annoy me.


----------



## panic bomb

Anyone catch the new chapters of naruto/bleach? Some good stuff!

Sup with that spiral zetsu?? Came out of nowhere with that mokuton buddha. Think chances are high that Yamato is back in the picture  was wondering wat happened to him.

N dat bleach.. yawn.. interesting tho.


----------



## albumplush

Catching up on fairy tail and finishing fullmetal alchemist brotherhood


----------



## sad vlad

panic bomb said:


> Anyone catch the new chapters of naruto/bleach? Some good stuff!
> 
> Sup with that spiral zetsu?? Came out of nowhere with that mokuton buddha. Think chances are high that Yamato is back in the picture  was wondering wat happened to him.
> 
> N dat bleach.. yawn.. interesting tho.


I gave up on those some time ago. Bleach, Fairy Tail, not to mention Naruto. They were ok to a point, garbage after that. Production studios should know when it's the time to wrap up a decent anime and not stretch it and dillute the plot till its unwatchable. Squeezing an extra buck by all means seems to be their only philosophy. The manga is not much better on that aspect. Bleach and Naruto should have ended a long long time ago.


----------



## ltrain

Currently watching Welcome to the NHK. 
It has proved to be quite enjoyable so far


----------



## Steinerz

ltrain said:


> Currently watching Welcome to the NHK.
> It has proved to be quite enjoyable so far


A good choice.

Think I'll start watching Psycho Pass in a bit.


----------



## panic bomb

sad vlad said:


> I gave up on those some time ago. Bleach, Fairy Tail, not to mention Naruto. They were ok to a point, garbage after that. Production studios should know when it's the time to wrap up a decent anime and not stretch it and dillute the plot till its unwatchable. Squeezing an extra buck by all means seems to be their only philosophy. The manga is not much better on that aspect. Bleach and Naruto should have ended a long long time ago.


I gotta disagree with you. N mostly because these works are an artists vision, it's up to them when to stop. Sure anime studios that produce ridiculous fillers, yeah that's dumb and shouldn't be done.. it's not the mangakas fault. That is why I read manga n don't watch much anime.

Naruto got convoluted for a while there but it's really good right now. Bleach has a simple formula yet it continues to entertain. Fairy tail.. I don't see a good point at which it could have been stoipped. I mean there has always been unexplained lore.. n I would feel disappointed if the manga ended before all stones were left unturned.

Soul Eater for instance left alot of unanswered questions and it seemed like a rush to the finish. Again, it's up to the mangaka but it's just irksome(if that's a word) to follow a story for YEARS and not get proper closure.


----------



## sad vlad

*Lets take Bleach. *

Even on the manga they have all those arcs. With shinigami, hollows, vizards, quincies. The shinigami story was the original one and should have ended with that one. But no...

Hey, it sold like hell, so let's make an identical arc story but we will call the new villains ''hollows'' and give them spanish names cause it sounds cool and will appeal to hispanic readers. The essence of the initial storyline will be duplicated here. Someone from our group is kidnapped so I, Ichigo Kurosaki, will go to fight them all, totally unprepared. Again it will look as if I am losing big time but in the end I will resurrect(he did that more times than Jesus Christ at this point), I will use just one single new attack that I learned and defeat my main enemy. All ends good again. Great chance to end it here.

But no, still sold great so lets keep this pattern of changing the names of the villains, make them ''cool'' and repeat the same story again and again and again. Now it got to a point where it is no longer a manga/anime but a freaking soap opera. It is no longer selling as well, because people saw the same boring pattern after a while, so now they have to wrap it up in a final arc. But they can no longer just say he is half-shinigami and half-hollow(hollow from his mother's side), cause they added all the vizard and quincy **** on top. So they have to come with a ridiculous explanation to sort that out. It's like the end of a telenovela: 
*''- Salome...Jose Fernando es tu hermano! 
- No!!! No puede ser, mama! Yo lo amo muchisimo!'' *
(I have never studied spanish so if I wrote it wrong, don't shoot me :lol)

*Naruto.*
Just so I wont write a long text again: The lack of originality in the plot after a while, same kind of battles(the flow of the battle is the same) and repetition till it gets annoying, is all still there.

One thing describes it all the best:

In each arc there will be a big battle with the main villain. It goes by the same pattern, maybe one new attack in there. Each time the inevitable will happen and he will make the dreaded speech:
*''We are the same you and I''* bla-bla-bla... And you will be taken for the hundred time to his childhood and the same memories. I already knew when he will say that so I would have to bring a bag full of lemons to make the qualmishness go away and dont start vomiting.

*Fairy Tail*: the amounts of time their guild has been destroyed while fighting some dark guild(always Natsu brings the victory) just to revive like The Phoenix, is an enough argument. I think there are no more forests in that kingdom. They used them all to rebuild their hq.


----------



## panic bomb

Nice post lol. I won't argue with you, it is alot of Rinse-n-Repeating.. 

Personally the appeal to me from all Shonen manga is the unique appearances and abilities of the distinct groups. in Bleach SS arc was great, Captains were awesome. Then comes Espada, again they look sweet and I'm dying to see what their special abilities are.. 

Idk man that's just how shonen goes. What kinda anime are u into? Or rather what shonen mangas in your opinion ended appropriately/weren't too stretched out?


----------



## Alas Babylon

I've always found Bleach funner to drink than to watch. It just kept dragging on. 

Mind you, I'm pretty biased, I can understand why some would like it. 

Right now? Well, I'm watching Free! Because I wish to punish myself, that's why.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Well now I'm sort of reading Death Note badly.

I was reading ノート　thinking for some reason ノ was ン for like two pages tsk.


----------



## Citrine

Reading Trigun right now. Never got to finish the anime.


----------



## Alas Babylon

zashiki warashi said:


> Currently airing:
> Hoozuki no Reitetsu
> Nisekoi (I would not still be watching this if it weren't for SHAFT)
> Noragami
> Pupa (because it's that terrible)
> Pupipo!
> Sekai Seifuku: Bouryaku no Zvezda
> Tonari no Seki-kun
> 
> I'm also watching Joshiraku, Monster, Non Non Biyori, and Zoku Natsume Yuujinchou on the side.
> 
> Currently reading:
> Hidamari Sketch
> Hoozuki no Reitetsu
> Jisatsutou
> Medaka Box
> The Voynich Hotel
> Tomomote
> *Watamote*
> Yotsubato!


I've heard this is good, would you recommend it?


----------



## BTAG

I'm currently watching Fate/Zero and Panty & Stocking. I have far too many shows on my Plan to Watch list, so I'll have to marathon some shows to narrow it down a bit.


----------



## Steinerz

Alas Babylon said:


> I've heard this is good, would you recommend it?


I would, if you have SA. For people without SA it tends to rub them the wrong way I find.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I'm watching Squid Girl which was recently added to Netflix. Unfortunately they only have the English dub available, and, normally I don't complain, but it sounds terrible. Over the top, to the point it sounds awkward. The series itself is just mediocre; feels like it's lacking anything deep or thought provoking....Maybe I'm just spoiled by anime like Chobits and Welcome to the NHK. I do seem to be more drama oriented.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Well now I'm sort of reading Death Note badly.
> 
> I was reading ノート　thinking for some reason ノ was ン for like two pages tsk.


I've been meaning to ask this for a while: How long have you been learning Japanese (and I assume self learning)? And are you learning how to speak, read and write it all at once (and if so, are you learning hirigana, katakana, AND kanji)?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

AceEmoKid said:


> I'm watching Squid Girl which was recently added to Netflix. Unfortunately they only have the English dub available, and, normally I don't complain, but it sounds terrible. Over the top, to the point it sounds awkward. The series itself is just mediocre; feels like it's lacking anything deep or thought provoking....Maybe I'm just spoiled by anime like Chobits and Welcome to the NHK. I do seem to be more drama oriented.
> 
> I've been meaning to ask this for a while: How long have you been learning Japanese (and I assume self learning)? And are you learning how to speak, read and write it all at once (and if so, are you learning hirigana, katakana, AND kanji)?


I'm still a complete beginner really. It goes back a way :lol ah, man. I sort of thought about learning it as a young teenager but it seemed like a near impossible task at the time.

I started in 2009 more seriously and learnt Hiragana, katakana, some grammar I mostly ended up forgetting and bits of vocab, but then stopped when I went to uni and didn't pick it up again till after I finished.

I've learnt most of what I know since I finished uni (a year and a half ago) but I stopped and started a few times and haven't done much of anything for two months because of on off depressive like symptoms where I just had no motivation to do anything. It seems to be getting a bit better again now though...

You could learn a lot more in a much shorter space of time if you're really committed.

I was learning Kanji and speaking at the same time, though it's not ideal when you don't have anyone to speak to in Japanese because I'm sure my pronunciation is pretty dreadful... I just sit in my room talking to myself :')

tl;dr bit:

and what I do now constantly, is when I see pretty much anything in English I think about what it is in Japanese if I know it. I think it's sort of become a habit to do that now that I mostly don't think about it too much. So that helps me not forget what I've learnt so far but I still have tons more to learn.

I'd say you could teach yourself hiragana in like a day with just drilling it, and then make sure to read stuff with Hiragana regularly just so you're constantly exposed to it. Depending on what you use to teach yourself they should hopefully be using Hiragana and not romaji so it'll become easy quickly.

I've always had more trouble with Katakana though.. Maybe because it's less wide spread. At least with the things I look at. Theoretically it shouldn't taken much longer to learn than Hiragana though as it's the same number of characters, and helpfully quite a few are pretty similar.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Persephone The Dread said:


> ....


Yeah, depression can be a big inhibitor. I decided to take on japanese sometime early in first semester; I heaped too much on my plate at once, though (tried to learn hiragana, katakana, kanji, and how to speak all at once). I really want to learn japanese, but I find only once in a while I'll go through a huge spurt of trying to cram a bunch of new stuff at once -- not the best tactic for retaining information. So far I'm just sticking to hiragana and katakana, mostly so I can focus on just being able to speak it and write in phonetically in english. I'll tackle kanji later -- it's really difficult to make new space in my brain for learning something so complex and different from the english written language. So far I'm doing ok on katakana and hiragana (I've drilled myself enough times with flashcards I've made), but although I can recognize characters, I still probably wouldn't be able to recall from memory in order to write it. I'll work on that.

I think for now, though, I'll just save japanese for this upcoming summer, when I have free time to focus entirely on learning that one language. For now I have too many other stresses to handle... Thanks for the thorough reply.


----------



## Unable to change

First let me say I love this thread and will be keeping my eye on it.  

Current ongoing I'm watching:
Hunter x hunter
Hajime no ippo
Kingdom 2
Attack on titan
One piece
Strike the blood
Toriko
Ace of diamond

Probably others my comps dead atm I'm on a tablet.


----------



## KaitlynRose

I finished Baccano recently. Durarara is next on my list to finish and I am currently on episode twenty. Only five more episodes to go.


----------



## BTAG

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni


----------



## Bluestar29

I just finish watching madoka Magica. Never thought I would shed a tear watching a "magical" girl Anime.


----------



## Slaeth

Watching: Samurai Champloo, Naruto Shippuden, One Piece, Cowboy Bebop, Yami Shibai (freaking scary haha)

Reading: Ibitsu.. eventually


----------



## AxeDroid

Just One piece because I am so lazy for anything else and I am slowly letting my Naruto Shippuden build up, so I can skip the filler.

Anything that finds its place into my hand =P


----------



## Kascheritt

Kyousogiga! It's fantastic <3


----------



## Glue

I recently found out about the new Hajime no Ippo season, so I've been watching that.


----------



## To22

Fairy Tail and Sword Art Online...

Fairy Tail is pretty cliche and shallow, it seems aimed at young children, but I like some of the creative decisions. I will keep watching for a while. 

Sword Art Online is... a series of short stories within a grand theme, typically featuring sad short stories (or so it seems). I'm not a fan of the main character so far, maybe it's just his voice actor's performance.


----------



## Aeolian

KaitlynRose said:


> A friend of mine suggested watching From The New World. Has anyone seen it yet? How is it?


In my opinion, it was the best series of the year (except HxH). I've never seen anything like it. It's been years since an anime made my eyes widen and my mouth gape like Shinsekai Yori (FTNW) did. The only thing I didn't like was the ending, but everything else was great.

My current list, ranked roughly by how much I'm liking them:

Hunter x Hunter
Space Dandy
Gin no Saji
Samurai Flamenco
Kingdom 2
Hajime no Ippo
Noragami
Log Horizon
Ace of Diamond
Toaru Hikuushi e no Koiuta
Buddy Complex


----------



## bracelets91

I'm watching Death Note right now, pretty cool


----------



## Steve French

Been going through Vision of Escaflowne again. First watched it a very sanitized version(though it is not really violent or gory or anything) on FoxKids when I was very young, went and finally watched the uncut version a few years back. Great show. I like the combination of a less technological, fantasy setting, swords and kingdoms and all that with mechs and airships. Unusually, the dub is fairly good, especially the maniacal Dilandau, and a very good soundtrack from Yoko Kanno as well.


----------



## evantage

Reading volume 2 of WataMote currently.

I think a lot of us can relate to Tomoko.

I don't find the time for anime/manga much though but loved Hell Girl and Rozen Maiden.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

I'm still keeping up with Bleach and Naruto for some reason—mostly a force of habit, I suppose. I was reading Gantz for a while and then stopped, but I've been meaning to get back to it. That's about it as for as Manga goes.

I am about half-way through watching Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex - 2nd GIG and I also have Toki wo Kakeru Shoujo and 5 Centimeters Per Second sitting around waiting to eventually be watched. Thinking about re-watching all of Cowboy Bebop, Ergo Proxy, and Samurai Champloo at some point.


----------



## Raynic781

I took a break from anime/manga and haven't gone back to it. I was watching Naruto Shippuden, I really need to start that back up again. I need something to get me back into it though.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Elfen Lied. So far, despite the hype and multitude of recommendations, it's sort of crap. Lots of obvious fanservice (she has horns that look like cat ears? wow. and pees on the floor the very first day those two kids take her in. watersports is my fetish, but really? why? there's little relevance), boring character design, plot holes, and so far not too much story, instead opting for erotic undertones and shameless gore. I can only watch a bunch of guys get sliced and diced so many times before my eyelids begin to droop. I hope it picks up.


----------



## SilentLyric

just got finished watching a series, which is always depressing.

not sure what I'm going to watch next.


----------



## herk

I've been reading this Gundam Origins series, made by some of the people who were responsible for creating the original anime, pretty awesome so far, I'm so in love with the art.


----------



## Stiltzkin

Anybody read BLAME! by Tetsumo Nihei ?


----------



## Puppet Master

Only been watching

Kill La Kill - It's so stupid it's actually entertaining
Danganronpa - This is just great
Toaru Majutsu no Index - Seems alright thus far

at my colleges anime club need to catch up though since I showed up a few weeks late.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

I recently started watching Initial D—just finished the first season. I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## Eraserhead

I can only really handle one show at a time. I'm currently watching Attack on Titan, which I'm really enjoying. 

As for manga, it was never my thing until I discovered Berserk. I'm dying for the next issue to come out... D:


----------



## Kascheritt

Valvrave The Liberator.


----------



## shortcake

Kill la Kill

I love Mako :33


----------



## Kascheritt

Reading "Witch Craft Works".


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

It's Saturday so i'm watching Kuroko no basket and Hajime no ippo


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Lelouch Lamperouge said:


> It's Saturday so i'm watching Kuroko no basket and Hajime no ippo


Just started Hajime No Ippo. It's the only anime I'll watch.


----------



## eren

Ahh~ I have downloaded so many anime yet I haven't watched any. Will start with Kill La Kill later tonight.


----------



## KaitlynRose

Lelouch Lamperouge said:


> It's Saturday so i'm watching Kuroko no basket and Hajime no ippo


Faking your death so you could watch Hajime no Ippo? Do you know how many fangirls cried over you when Code Geass R2 ended?

You should be ashamed, Lelouch.


----------



## Citrine

Started reading Monster


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Lastthing i read was vb rose,its really good


----------



## herk

I just finished Tropic of the Sea by Satoshi Kon. I have yet to see all the movies he's directed, or read his other manga works, but he is definitely amongst my favorite creators/artists now.


----------



## flykiwi

im not a huge anime buff even though i used to watch
all the older ones like cowboy bebop and adult swim stuff,
deathnote ect. But im interested in a lot of them like: 
ao no excorcist, sao, shingeki no kyojin, kill la kill, guilty crown, evangelion ect
but right now its:
magi
to aru majutsu no index/railgun(anyone else?) light novels too
drrr
dr and sdr2

:/


----------



## EndlessBlu

Madoka Magica. I was outright sobbing my way through the last few episodes. I don't think I've EVER cried that much watching anything. I had to press pause a few times to wipe all the water out of my eyes.

I'm also keeping up with Kill la Kill and Space Dandy, and I want to get started on another anime as well.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Keeping up with Sakura Trick as it airs and sporadically watching Bakemonogatari and Neon Genesis Evangelion.


----------



## ThisGirl15

I think I'm going to start the second season of Higurashi


----------



## BTAG

Baka to Test


----------



## EndlessBlu

I finished Mirai Nikki

It was entertaining to watch, but the plot made no freaking sense. It's like they were making it all up as they went along. I only managed to make it to the end because I was so curious as to why Yuno Gasai was such a psychopath.


----------



## EminemFan

I am rewatching DBZ right now. I'm obsessed with it


----------



## Zett

I'm still following Berserk, Vagabond, Liar Game, Gantz. 

I stopped following Naruto and Hajime no Ippo, don't even remember where I stopped to find my place again ><.

My interests have largely shifted to seinen series. I don't think I can go back : (. Though I still have very fond memories of reading Dragonball and the first super saiyajin transformation (I love that moment ).


----------



## Steinerz

Just read Oyasumi Punpun a little bit ago. Good stuff.


----------



## Rhaenys

I prefer reading mangas to watching anime... Kuragehime, Say I love you, Nana, Six Half, Basara, Sailor Moon, etc. All that glorious shoujo collection. >v<


----------



## Mr snooze

Currently enjoying most latest animes: golden time , nagi no asakura , kill la kill , nisekoi , mahou sensou , hajime no ippooo , one piece (my childhood lol ) , norogami , forgot the others


----------



## thecrazy88

Silver Spoon, Houzuki no Reitetsu, Golden Time, Nagi no Asukara, Samurai Flamenco, Noragami, D-Frag!, Mikakunin De Shinkoukei, Nisekoi, Inari Konkon Koi Iroha.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Attack on Titan's manga is my monthly read, it finally seems like the story is staring to unfold with the revelation that...

**Spoilers* *The Reiss family is true royal family and that Erwin plans to make Krista/Historia become queen **Spoilers**.

Also:

http://i.imgur.com/gRw4Cyw.jpg

Gotta love Hange lol.

I also picked up on a manga called Akame ga Kill!, it's like a shounen, shallower Berserk. But I just love dark fantasy and this one is extremely brutal and depressing given how many characters die, the protagonist for a change isn't a complete imbecile and it somehow managed to mix in some goodd humor amongst all the murder, torture, skinning and genocide:

http://i.imgur.com/cPxPu1X.jpg


----------



## Gas Raid

I'm in the middle of these (shows):

11 Eyes
Noir
Angel Beats
Gungrave
Lucky Star
Magikano
Kaleido Star

I finally finished Gun X Sword & Venus Versus Virus, both were awesome.


----------



## bewilderedminerals

Kill la Kill, Kyōkai no Kanata, Bakemonogatari, Tamako Market

Thinking of starting Attack on Titan and I guess all the other shows everyone talks about


----------



## feels

Finished Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood the other day. It was pretty much perfect. Easily one of the best animes I've ever seen. It did such a good job at making me feel attached to the characters, even some of the antagonists. I cried a lot. :b


----------



## KaitlynRose

I finished watching Fate/Zero the other day and only have a few episodes left of Durarara. After that I will probably watch Revolutionary Girl Utena (again) or Yu Yu Hakusho. I adore those animes so much. They make me feel... more like myself.

I am currently reading the manga Doubt as well. It is incredibly entertaining. I was dared to read the manga Battle Royale and I am not one to turn down a challenge. Hopefully I can stomach at least ten chapters.


----------



## Citrine

feels said:


> Finished Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood the other day. It was pretty much perfect. Easily one of the best animes I've ever seen. It did such a good job at making me feel attached to the characters, even some of the antagonists. I cried a lot. :b


:yes Definitely one of my favorites. Went through some major post-anime depression syndrome after that one . Still need to see the movies though.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Rewatching ワタモテ (WataMote).


----------



## Apathie

I only follow the One Piece manga and anime, i sometimes contemplate to delve into other manga/anime, but One Piece is so expansive and satisfying that i really don't have any motivation to do so.


----------



## Steve French

Finally decided to start watching Attack on Titan after all the hype I heard. Surprisingly, pretty good show. Not quite great though, and definitely not a masterpiece as I had heard it to be.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Steve French said:


> Finally decided to start watching Attack on Titan after all the hype I heard. Surprisingly, pretty good show. Not quite great though, and definitely not a masterpiece as I had heard it to be.


When I watched through it I felt the same. I enjoyed it, but I felt like people were really overstating how great it is.


----------



## Logston

A Dark Rabbit Has Seven Lives. Total 10/10


----------



## bewilderedminerals

That Kill la Kill though
Finished Gatchaman Crowds a few days ago and about 15 episodes into Attack on Titan


----------



## To22

*More Fairy Tail:*

"He's the strongest in Fairy Tail"

"She's the strongest in Fairy Tail"

"They are probably Fairy Tail's strongest team"

"They might be Fairy Tail's strongest fighters"

"No, but seriously he's Fairy Tail's strongest wizard"

"but he could be Fairy Tail's strongest Ice Wizard"

"She just might be Fairy Tail's strongest Celestial Wizard with the name Lucy"

"He just might be Fairy Tail's strongest dad on June 10th after noon, but only on leap year"

*More Sword Art Online:*

"In fact, I love candy"
"In fact, I don't know"
"In fact, are you serious?"
"In fact, I say in fact before half of my replies for no reason, in fact, I just love saying in fact"
"In fact in fact in fact in fact in fact"



feels said:


> Finished Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood the other day. It was pretty much perfect. Easily one of the best animes I've ever seen. It did such a good job at making me feel attached to the characters, even some of the antagonists. I cried a lot. :b


:yes :high5


----------



## mezzoforte

Currently watching Btooom


----------



## BTAG

I'm mostly just reading everything I can about the upcoming Spring 2014 season. I've never really watched anime as they were airing, so I'm excited to give that a try.


----------



## Stray Bullet

mezzoforte said:


> Currently watching Btooom


great one
Watched it last month.
I wish there were more episodes.


----------



## xRoh

Watching Princess Jellyfish and Welcome to the NHK. Both are hilarious.


----------



## Paper Samurai

^ Princess Jellyfish is great - as a dude I didn't think I could get into it, but a couple of episodes in and I was hooked.

Right now, I'm reading the Berserk manga and watching Kill la Kill and Monster.


----------



## Kascheritt

Watching Code Geass for the first time.


----------



## BTAG

I finished Pupa just to see how bad it was, and it was as awful as everyone says it is. Currently I'm watching the last 4 episodes of Space Dandy.


----------



## MajorGravy

Space Dandy and more Space Dandy. I've been waited for one called Despera to come out since I was like 16 (same guys that did Serial Experiments Lain)


----------



## BTAG

I've been watching the first episode of all the new Spring 2014 anime.


----------



## Kiba

I just finished Angel Beats.... I thought it was pretty good, but not nearly as good as some people I've talked to about it made it out to be.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Just started getting into Junji Ito's stuff. Reading Tomie and will probably read some of his other stuff afterwards. Also reading Kuragehime manga to get my fix (also really curious to see how it compares to the anime).


----------



## Priapus

xRoh said:


> Watching Princess Jellyfish and Welcome to the NHK. Both are hilarious.


I liked both, but I just couldn't connect to the main character of Welcome to the NHK


----------



## xRoh

I finished Princess Jellyfish last night, and I give it 6/10.

The ending felt sooooo rushed. That's all I will say.


----------



## Marakunda

Have been trying to watch WataMote recently. Can't get into it because the comedy is too typical and stupid. I went into it with the thought I was gonna get Welcome to the NHK type stuff, being a (true) social outcast, mental illness, psychological, depressing ****, and all I got was a cutesy high school drama.

I'm not really an anime fan anymore. I'm convinced, the only anime I'll ever need now is Welcome to the NHK. I'm all animed out after watching that. It's my favorite and it always will be.


----------



## Kiba

Priapus said:


> I liked both, but I just couldn't connect to the main character of Welcome to the NHK


Me neither.... I really tried to get into the series if for nothing else the themes explored, but i could only make it i think 3 or 4 episodes in till i just decided to drop it.


----------



## Kascheritt

Finished Code Geass R2 today. One of the best shows I've seen, I'm glad I decided to watch it eventually. It felt as if writers tried too hard on R2, especially last episodes ;P A bit rushed in the end too, but nonetheless great show.


----------



## Mr snooze

been reading manga lately so far korean manga has been catching up:
girl the wild and the breaker , hope they make an anime soon . 
so many animes ended last week so sad all thats left is
Nisekoi

2014 animes 
Mangaka-san to assistant seems pervertedly funny
Baby steps - somewhat interesting considering its sports "-.-
Ishuukan friends - reminds me of 50first dates
Bokura wa Minna Kawaisou - looking forward


----------



## Mr snooze

Marakunda said:


> Have been trying to watch WataMote recently. Can't get into it because the comedy is too typical and stupid.
> 
> I'm not really an anime fan anymore. I'm convinced, the only anime I'll ever need now is Welcome to the NHK. I'm all animed out after watching that. It's my favorite and it always will be.


i had a hard time watching watamote makes me cringe with the things she does.







well considering its a bit on a comedic side :idea

i like nhk too especially the ost ( excepet the purupuru pururin song :no ) and the conspiracy monkey


----------



## bewilderedminerals

I'm watching Watamote as well, didn't think I would enjoy it as much as I am
Some JJBA on the side
Just finished Attack on Titan and picking up where it left off in the manga
Gonna start looking into Spring 2014


----------



## MajorGravy

watched some joshiraku the other day. it made me smile.


----------



## Steinerz

Hajime no Ippo. Trying to get into watching Fooly Cooly. I tend to watch the first episode and then drop it. Was also watching Hunter x Hunter. I should probably get back into watching that.

Finished watching Kill la Kill a few days ago.


----------



## Priapus

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Hajime no Ippo. Trying to get into watching Fooly Cooly. I tend to watch the first episode and then drop it. Was also watching Hunter x Hunter. I should probably get back into watching that.
> 
> Finished watching Kill la Kill a few days ago.


isn't it only six episodes?
it's really visually appealing


----------



## minimized

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Hajime no Ippo. Trying to get into watching Fooly Cooly. I tend to watch the first episode and then drop it. Was also watching Hunter x Hunter. I should probably get back into watching that.
> 
> Finished watching Kill la Kill a few days ago.


Fooly Cooly sure is weird. I swear I watched it like six times in a row before I stopped being dumbfounded enough to figure out what the hell was going on. Then it became interesting.

But then Kill la Kill is ridiculous too, so who knows.


----------



## Steinerz

Priapus said:


> isn't it only six episodes?
> it's really visually appealing


Yeah it's short but I am having a hard time getting past the first episode. I've watched it probably 5 times now and then end up doing something else.



minimized said:


> Fooly Cooly sure is weird. I swear I watched it like six times in a row before I stopped being dumbfounded enough to figure out what the hell was going on. Then it became interesting.
> 
> But then Kill la Kill is ridiculous too, so who knows.


Yeah Kill la Kill was pretty ridiculous. Good stuff though imo.


----------



## Sherloki

I just finished reading Mirai Nikki.. The ending felt a bit odd to me but great story overall! Now I don't know which anime to watch... :T It's like I've watched so many most look the same now.


----------



## rambo

I finished watching Durarara. I hate the ending and the storyline is ok. I should be watching Afro Samurai or Guilty Crown next.


----------



## Steinerz

rambo said:


> I finished watching Durarara. I hate the ending and the storyline is ok. I should be watching Afro Samurai or Guilty Crown next.


Afro Samurai is fun


----------



## Crimson Lotus

http://www.batoto.net/read/_/237499/berserk_v38_ch334_by_evil-genius

Oh my god... A new Berserk chapter?, and with a date for the next one?, is this real life?


----------



## KaitlynRose

Oh. My. God.

The idiosms and symbols in Utena are fantastic. I finally understand everything and what each character represents and why. I adore it even more now. Everything is simply... brilliant.

I highly suggest watching Revolutionary Girl Utena. It may be rather confusing but there is a purpose to everything. _Everything._


----------



## Pike Queen

Currently watching Sailor Moon. Getting pumped up for that reboot in July.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

I recently started watching Koi Kaze. It's a bit of an obscure title, but very sweet so far. Before that i was watching the second season of Oreimo (Ore no Imōto ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai.), and oh god the feels in episodes 7-8 (9 as well, to some extent). ;___;


----------



## KaitlynRose

Now that I have finished Utena and Amnesia I need another psychological anime series. Any suggestions?


----------



## NeuromorPhish

KaitlynRose said:


> Now that I have finished Utena and Amnesia I need another psychological anime series. Any suggestions?


Neon Genesis Evangelion would be the obvious suggestion i guess, but you've probably seen it already... How about Serial Experiments Lain or Ergo Proxy?


----------



## BabyBlueGamer

Just finished season 1 of Virtua Fighter, can't find season 2 anywhere in English :cry so I'm gonna get started on Bubblegum Crisis


----------



## rambo

I just finish Guilty Crown. I give it a 7. It seem like a weaker version of Code Geass. Still good to watch tho.


----------



## bad baby

KaitlynRose said:


> Now that I have finished Utena and Amnesia I need another psychological anime series. Any suggestions?


_Eden of the East_ and _Un-Go_; highly recommend both


----------



## rambo

I just started Golgo 13.


----------



## To22

I finished an FMA movie, set after the events in the original series. The movie was somewhat depressing, but it gave me closure.

Also, I stumbled upon a new Soul Eater Anime series! The dubbed version of the original had me in tears because of laughter. I loved Soul Eater, I can't wait to watch Soul Eater Not. My expectations are low, mainly because I think there is a new cast... Blackstar and Death The Kid can't be beat.


----------



## Lorn

I'm watching FMA Brotherhood, but it's 75% Winry crying. She just cries and cries and cries.


----------



## Hadoukensensei

I'm looking for a new anime to watch, any suggestions from this season? I usually watch shounen but I will watch anything as long as it's good.


----------



## ConfusedBear

Currently watching Nisekoi and enjoying most of it so far because of the cringy bits of the anime.


----------



## Fat Man

I just finished Attack on Titan a few days ago and it was amazing! I can't wait for season two! I'm thinking about reading the manga, but I'm not sure. I'm currently re-watching Welcome to the NHK for the second time and it's as delightful as I remembered it. I'm also watching Madoka Magica and its pretty cool, from what I've seen so far its surprisingly dark heh heh .


----------



## Necroline

Texhnolyze


----------



## Marko3

Nanorell8 said:


> I'm currently re-watching Welcome to the NHK for the second time and it's as delightful as I remembered it


Welcome to the NHK is epic, yeah


----------



## donzen

Currently watching everything that entertains me on-air.
I absolutely hate animes with 200+ episodes :lol


----------



## ThisGirl15

Currently watching Sword Art Online


----------



## BTAG

I'm still just watching the shows from the new season. I've yet to find a show that I don't like in the new season, and I've watched at least 10 of them. I find it impossible to not be happy watching Bokura wa minna kawaisou, so that's probably my favorite so far, but everything else is good as well.


----------



## VividImagination

I just finished Bakuman. 2 and am now going to start watching Log Horizon.


----------



## bewilderedminerals

YuruYuri
Isshuukan Friends
Mekakucity Actors


----------



## Hadoukensensei

Knights of Sidonia/ Sidonia no Kishi


----------



## Steinerz

Right now. Slam Dunk and No Game No life. 

Also planning on watching Kenshin.

I am up to date so far on "I am a Hero" which I ended up reading all the way through after a couple of hours.


----------



## SmartCar

*Right Now "Hetalia"*

I probably posted here before..i don't remember..but the only current anime..i'm into is "Hetalia":yes..i watched other stuff before that..like "Inuyasha" & this show on Funimation Channel called "Peach Girl"..but it was this cheesy teen love show or whatever..that got boring..i lost track of "Inuyasha"..forgot what happened:stu..also i like the "Sailor Moon" series as well..anyways..now it's just "Hetalia" for now..it's the only anime i can really get into lol:lol..& i'd add "Boondocks" but it's not really..i think considered anime..even thought the style of the show is based on it.

The Season 1 Trailer..for Those who Haven't Watched


----------



## Zashlin

Im currently watching Kamigami No Asobi 
Hot gods and stuff hehe


----------



## Steve French

Just finishing up Black Lagoon. You could say I enjoyed the show. Something drew me to continue watching it. There not being any plot till the last six episodes, the Stormtrooper aim, and the almost complete lack of character development annoyed me though.


----------



## fury5

I watch a LOT of anime. I don't feel anything I'm watching right now is all that fascinating to list. I'm keeping up with some of the new seasons anime.

The notable thing I'm reading now, though, is Liar Game. It's from the same creator as One Outs, which became an anime. Not knowing this I had to read the whole manga and ended up finishing that as well. Liar Game is just like One Outs, only with less action I guess. I love it.

I don't read a lot of manga, but Liar Game is a definite read.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Going through the short anime adaptations of Corpse Party (Missing Footage and Tortured Souls), progressing through the manga version as a supplement. :b






****ing christ though. Tortured Souls is especially intense. It's bloody awesome (literally). Mayu Suzumoto's death was just brutal in episode 2.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Eggshell said:


> Corpse Party... I think there's games of this. I've wanted to get these Corpse Party games on my Vita.


Yup. It's based on a 1996 japanese survival horror game of the same name for PC, and there have been several remakes since, including one for the PSP.  I've not played any of them, but I have watched a lot of gameplay from the Corpse Party: Blood Covered Repeated Fear version.


----------



## Mr snooze

Just finished reading nozoki ana , despite the softcore porn im glad i read it , didint expect a feels train with such good twisted plot. :'/


----------



## Saekon

The Hunter x Hunter manga recently made a comeback and I'm pumped for it! Unless it's gone back on hiatus, lol.


----------



## BTAG

I just finished reading the first 9 volumes of Kangoku Gakuen, which was pretty hilarious, and I'm rewatching Fate/Zero, and slowly going through Kill La Kill.


----------



## Mr snooze

BTAG said:


> I just finished reading the first 9 volumes of Kangoku Gakuen, which was pretty hilarious, and I'm rewatching Fate/Zero, and slowly going through Kill La Kill.


the joe X gakuto yaoi part killed me :clap too much eechi though when it comes to the vice president


----------



## BTAG

Mr snooze said:


> the joe X gakuto yaoi part killed me :clap too much eechi though when it comes to the vice president


Oh, I know, it's absolutely hilarious. The implied yaoi early on, was just hysterical. That Vice President has a serious sweating problem,lol. Literally every page she is on, she's dripping all over the place.


----------



## I9M13 S19I9C3K12

Right now I'm reading a manga called Shino-chan wa Jibun no Namae ga Ienai, it's about a girl with social anxiety, so far so good


----------



## jesse93

I'm currently starting to watch Fairy tail because a friend of mine told me it was good, I'm only 2 episodes in so far but i'm enjoying it already ^.^


----------



## Fat Man

Yesterday I went to Barns and Noble and picked up this manga called Psyren. I like the short description on the back (and the artwork of the cover) so I picked it up.

So far I've been enjoying it


----------



## mezzoforte

Watching Elfen Lied

And currently searching for other good anime and manga


----------



## Tabris

mezzoforte said:


> Watching Elfen Lied
> 
> And currently searching for other good anime and manga


That gave me the feels.

I have a backlog of about 50 to watch. Don't think I'll ever get through them ~_~


----------



## Darktower776

Just finished watching Blue Exorcist. It's one of those anime series that I wish had more episodes/seasons. Just seems they definitely could've continued it.

Debating which series to start up next.


----------



## lmao

Eggshell said:


> http://imgur.com/8208D
> 
> 
> I just came across this on Imgur.












This list is terrible. Some of the best anime this season are at the bottom while EL 2.0 is at the top. They even forgot to mention jojo.


----------



## EndlessBlu

I just watched the first episode of Hellsing. Now I know how I'll be spending my day.


----------



## Tabris

EndlessBlu said:


> I just watched the first episode of Hellsing. Now I know how I'll be spending my day.


The OVA?


----------



## BAH

None of your business


----------



## Arbre

lmao said:


> This list is terrible. Some of the best anime this season are at the bottom while EL 2.0 is at the top. They even forgot to mention jojo.


I guess I shouldn't trust that list then. I don't really know that much about anime.


----------



## Steinerz

Mushishi... after I finish Slam Dunk. I'm on ep 82. Waiting for more episodes of NGNL. I've watched the first 5.


----------



## EndlessBlu

Tabris said:


> The OVA?


No. Should I have watched the OVA first? I'm going to watch both anyway. I've heard Hellsing Ultimate is better.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Still procrastinating on watching the last 2 episodes of Kill la Kill. I practically marathoned the first 22 episodes....but I have a tendency to put off finales, whether it be the final boss in a video game or the end of an anime series such as this. I just don't want anything to end. ;_; KLK is alright though. Definitely a technical feat as far as animation, although I don't find the constant over-the-top violence and sexual humour to particularly sate me -- too much action, OP punch after kick after sword slash, exhausts the audience. It's much more efficient (and most Hollywood cinema takes advantage of this formula) to pepper small "climaxes" throughout, increasing gradually in intensity, lulled by the occasional slow/dialogue heavy scene, until an explosive climax and subsequent resolution (or lack of, if you're into post modern/experimental films ). Still, a decent show; I give it a 7.5/10 thus far.


----------



## EndlessBlu

AceEmoKid said:


> It's much more efficient to pepper small "climaxes" throughout, increasing gradually in intensity, lulled by the occasional slow/dialogue heavy scene, until an explosive climax


lol why does this amuse me? It sounds like you're making a sexual metaphor here

Stop procrastinating. Just dooooooooooo ittttttt


----------



## AceEmoKid

EndlessBlu said:


> lol why does this amuse me? It sounds like you're making a sexual metaphor here
> 
> Stop procrastinating. Just dooooooooooo ittttttt


oh god i didn't intend it that way but can't be unseen. 
ehhhhhh maybe tomorrow. i have to mentally prepare myself and line up a new series to start on directly after.


----------



## Marko3

no time.. no time.. argghhhhh.... im stuck at that anime episode..... feels like ages....


----------



## Tabris

EndlessBlu said:


> No. Should I have watched the OVA first? I'm going to watch both anyway. I've heard Hellsing Ultimate is better.


It is 10000x better. Though there's no harm watching both.


----------



## Tabris

I watched 5 episodes of Attack on Titan last night. Seems pretty good.


----------



## EndlessBlu

Has anybody ever watched Cat Soup? It's so wonderfully surreal.


----------



## rosecolored

I'm reading attack on titan, kuragehime, and a few other josei manga right now.


----------



## BTAG

Jinrui wa Suitai Shimash*ta


----------



## Tabris

Just finished watching Attack On Titan.


----------



## bewilderedminerals

I just got through with Deadman Wonderland. It was awful.
Watching the dub of Attack on Titan right now since it's on Adult Swim.
Currently really enjoying Serial Experiments and Chuunibyou.


----------



## Tabris

bewilderedminerals said:


> I just got through with Deadman Wonderland. It was awful.
> *Watching the dub of Attack on Titan right now since it's on Adult Swim.*
> Currently really enjoying Serial Experiments and Chuunibyou.


I did that then realised all of it isn't dubbed yet : <


----------



## 87wayz

Grave of the Fireflies, Sword of the Stranger, Iria the Zeiram, Ninja Scroll and I'm reading Blade of the Immortal.


----------



## mezzoforte

Does anyone have recommendations for a good smutty manga? NOT hentai, lol. I want sexiness with a plot.  I already plan on checking out Red River and Desire Climax.


----------



## Kascheritt

Reading Knights of Sidonia.


----------



## Sindelle

I'm waiting on the new Sailormoon.


----------



## rosecolored

Sindelle said:


> I'm waiting on the new Sailormoon.


:yes


----------



## mezzoforte

Sindelle said:


> I'm waiting on the new Sailormoon.


Me too! :clap

Currently reading Red River.


----------



## inerameia

I watched Fate/Zero. I wanna read Stay Night now.


----------



## Fat Man

Kamisama Dolls


----------



## mezzoforte

Dawn of the Arcana


----------



## thecrazy88

I'm reading Attack on Titan, but not sure if I'll finish watching the anime.
Watching Jojo's Bizarre Adventure and Little Busters.


----------



## Nms563

Just recently finished watching Fate Zero and Beelzebub. Also just got done reading the manga for Beelzebub. I'm obsessed with both shows. They're both pretty intense in their own way, with Beelzebub obviously being more satirical. It definitely doesn't take itself seriously and I love that. The characters are literally perfection and play off each other really well. And Fate Zero is one of those intense anime with awesome characters and an excellent story line. It's difficult for me to cry while watching something and it really made me tear up on some parts. 

Right now I'm watching Kuroko no Basuke. It's an anime about basketball and it's pretty decent so far. We'll see!

But yeah... Beelzebub all the way. :b


----------



## thecrazy88

Re-watching Fruits Basket.


----------



## Fat Man

Pokemon XY subbed, I can't stand the english dub. Afterward, I'm going to read AoT, and Psyren


----------



## Stray Bullet

I just watched 5 Centimeters Per Second.
BORING!


----------



## Jammer25

So far this week, I've tried:

Blade and Soul - Terrible, got through maybe 5-6 episodes.

Maoyuu Maou Yuusha - Very bland, no thanks.


----------



## Tabris

Started No Game No Life


----------



## animeflower6084

re watching durarara


----------



## mezzoforte

Going to start reading Love Celeb and Ookami no Monshou (Wolf Guy). Hope they're good!


----------



## Smugleaf

Just finished watching Sword Art Online like a week ago.


----------



## Elad

I really cant be bothered watching stuff anymore so I've only kept up with a few series that are about to end.. no game no life, mahouka koukou no rettousei, sidonia no kishi.

Lost virtually all interest as I often do, so series left hanging about 10 -20 episodes in: code geass, nobunga the fool, fate/zero, a certain magical index, 07 ghost.



Smugleaf said:


> Just finished watching Sword Art Online like a week ago.


I thought the first half and ending of this was pretty good, a little rushed but fun. The whole elf part tho.... lol.


----------



## lmao

Elad said:


> I really cant be bothered watching stuff anymore so I've only kept up with a few series that are about to end.. no game no life, mahouka koukou no rettousei, sidonia no kishi.
> 
> Lost virtually all interest as I often do, so series left hanging about 10 -20 episodes in: code geass, nobunga the fool, fate/zero, a certain magical index, 07 ghost.
> 
> I thought the first half and ending of this was pretty good, a little rushed but fun. The whole elf part tho.... lol.


What's your user on the misc?


----------



## Elad

lmao said:


> What's your user on the misc?


misc? never heard of him brah.


----------



## mezzoforte

Elad said:


> Lost virtually all interest as I often do, so series left hanging about 10 -20 episodes in:* code geass*, nobunga the fool, fate/zero, a certain magical index, *07 ghost*.


Same, lol. Maybe I'll go back to them eventually though.


----------



## Elad

mezzoforte said:


> Same, lol. Maybe I'll go back to them eventually though.


I thought geass would get me hooked from how highly rated it is, but I found it difficult to keep track of, bit of an overload of information and plot/characters.. maybe I'm just slow. :b

07 ghost pretty much the same. I generally look for romance/action stuff, which SAO fit perfectly. Especially the escalation of the relationship compared to stuff like kaze no stigma, shakugan no shana, familiar of zero, guilty crown.. brb waiting till the end to see them holding hands. Lame and frustrating.


----------



## thecrazy88

essemsee said:


> I heard the first episode of SAO II comes out on July 5th, so that's exciting. I wonder if it'll be subtitled by then? I prefer subs over dubs.


Most likely you'll be able to find fansubs the same day the episodes air or a day later; Crunchyroll or Hulu could take a few days or a week. Dubs of a show take time, SAO is popular so it probably wouldn't take a lot more than a few months to a year for the dub to start airing.


----------



## mezzoforte

Elad said:


> I thought geass would get me hooked from how highly rated it is, but I found it difficult to keep track of, bit of an overload of information and plot/characters.. maybe I'm just slow. :b
> 
> 07 ghost pretty much the same. I generally look for romance/action stuff, which SAO fit perfectly. Especially the escalation of the relationship compared to stuff like kaze no stigma, shakugan no shana, familiar of zero, guilty crown.. brb waiting till the end to see them holding hands. Lame and frustrating.


Yeah, I loved Death Note and people kept saying if I loved that, to watch Code Geass. But it didn't hook me in the same way. I only saw up to episode 17-ish though. I liked Kaze no Stigma, Shakugan no Shana, and Zero no Tsukaima. I love romance + fantasy and action. But haven't seen Guilty Crown...I'll have to check that out. :yes


----------



## Elad

mezzoforte said:


> Yeah, I loved Death Note and people kept saying if I loved that, to watch Code Geass. But it didn't hook me in the same way. I only saw up to episode 17-ish though. I liked Kaze no Stigma, Shakugan no Shana, and Zero no Tsukaima. I love romance + fantasy and action. But haven't seen Guilty Crown...I'll have to check that out. :yes


I enjoyed them all, just the lack of closure on kaze and a bit less shana leaves you feeling a little empty. Zero had a good ending though, if you liked them you'll probably enjoy crown and maybe kyoukai no kanata if you haven't seen.


----------



## thecrazy88

_Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka?_/_Is the Order a Rabbit_, I like slice-of-life and it's so adorable.

_Black Bullet_, I'm annoyed that they keep killing people off.

I'm going to finish the first season _Strange+_.


----------



## lmao

Elad said:


> misc? never heard of him brah.












Really though I know you're a miscer after you called me out on a thread I made a while back.


----------



## Wrathstorm

I'm most of the way through Fate/Zero at the moment, though I just finished Kill la Kill and Guilty Crown. I loved Guilty Crown. Kill la kill made me think of a slightly lamer Gurren Lagann for some reason...


----------



## gamingpup

Bokura Ga Ita... Its really good and I really want takeuchi to win but I know the other guy almost never wins T_T


----------



## Xioz

I recently started Neon Genesis Evangelion & I have yet to finish Attack on Titan.


----------



## Fwz

In the past 3 days I've started and finished Beyond the Boundary, Ano Natsu de Matteru, and One Week Friends. Loved all of them.


----------



## To22

Attack on Titan, it reminds me of FMA for some unknown reason. I'm enjoying AoT, but it sort of creeps me out. 

The Legend of Korra (likely not actual Anime, but hey). TLoK is very good, I might actually like it more than the original Avatar. It's weird, but the show makes me very sad... I JUST WISH ELEMENTAL BENDING WAS REAL! :cry


----------



## Raynic781

Zone said:


> Attack on Titan, it reminds me of FMA for some unknown reason. I'm enjoying AoT, but it sort of creeps me out.
> 
> The Legend of Korra (likely not actual Anime, but hey). TLoK is very good, I might actually like it more than the original Avatar. It's weird, but the show makes me very sad... I JUST WISH ELEMENTAL BENDING WAS REAL! :cry


I watched the first episode of AoT, and I meant to continue watching it but I never did.

Right now I'm not watching anything. I need to start Naruto Shippuden up again, and Claymore.


----------



## gamingpup

Raynic781 said:


> I watched the first episode of AoT, and I meant to continue watching it but I never did.
> 
> Right now I'm not watching anything. I need to start Naruto Shippuden up again, and Claymore.


The recent episodes of Shippuden are really good! you definitely should. Claymore has a really bad ending in the anime >.<


----------



## Raynic781

gamingpup said:


> The recent episodes of Shippuden are really good! you definitely should. Claymore has a really bad ending in the anime >.<


I think I made it to episode 106 or something like that in Shippuden, but there are so many more left! My attention span is complete trash too!


----------



## gamingpup

Raynic781 said:


> I think I made it to episode 106 or something like that in Shippuden, but there are so many more left! My attention span is complete trash too!


xD it becomes alot shorter if you just skip the filler.


----------



## Tabris

Almost finished No Game No Life. It gets much, much better after episode 5. I was considering dropping it but now I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## soulstorm

Just watched the last Episode of Gundam Unicorn - "Over the Rainbow"
Wow, I'd like to see a show hands pertaining to how many Gundam fans either cried of fought back tears.


----------



## Elad

started hunter x hinter (2011) and enjoying it.

no game no life was good, just could have done without the incestuous tones coming up again at the end.



soulstorm said:


> Just watched the last Episode of Gundam Unicorn - "Over the Rainbow"
> Wow, I'd like to see a show hands pertaining to how many Gundam fans either cried of fought back tears.


watched it a while back and while I hadn't seen the older gundams it referenced so I was running off wiki reading it was still a really really solid show. hadn't seen any since seed/destiny.


----------



## Davis6050

I am watching Full moon wo saga****e. It is a cute little anime.


----------



## Davis6050

Davis6050 said:


> I am watching Full moon wo saga****e. It is a cute little anime.


Lol why did they sensor it. it is japanese lol


----------



## Ambivert

Next up to watch on my list:

Black Lagoon
Monster
Technolyze
Legend of the Galactic Heroes


----------



## Mr snooze

Black bullet & baby step


----------



## Kascheritt

Hunter x Hunter 2011, started Greed Island arc. Probably no Kurapika in this arc, sucks. I liked him in the Phantom Troupe arc.


----------



## mezzoforte

Just started watching Zankyou no Terror today. Seems interesting.


----------



## Hallowed Ground

Zone said:


> Attack on Titan, it reminds me of FMA for some unknown reason. I'm enjoying AoT, but it sort of creeps me out.


Think its the similar style city locations/era.
Recently started watching FMA Brotherhood, been meaning to watch for ages and am really enjoying it so far.


----------



## bewilderedminerals

Tonari no Kaibutsu-Kun. I like it quite a bit.

I'd really like to start Tokyo Ghoul and Zankyou no Terror soon.


----------



## Fat Man

I've been listening to the opening theme of campione for ages now and I finally started watching the series it self. So far it's ok, not what I expected it to be but oh well. 

I'm thinking about watching Berserk after campione but I'm not sure, I've heard horrible things about it's ending.


----------



## Nekomata

Currently watching:
Naruto Shippuuden (almost up to date)
Nagi no Asukara (final episode next~)
Saint Seiya


----------



## Elad

enjoying tokyo ghoul

akame ga kill too



Kascheritt said:


> Hunter x Hunter 2011, started Greed Island arc. Probably no Kurapika in this arc, sucks. I liked him in the Phantom Troupe arc.


phantom troupe arc probably the best so far tbh. end of chimera arc close.


----------



## Fat Man

Sailor Moon Crystal


----------



## Steinerz

Watching Hunter x Hunter atm. Episode 46

I noticed a Yu Yu Hakusho reference while watching.



















Planning on watching that SAO 2 when that gets all the episodes done I think. Also I watched some more naruto. I'm on like episode 200 something of shippuden.

Also reading Appleseed.


----------



## Elad

Steiner of Thule said:


> Watching Hunter x Hunter atm. Episode 46
> 
> I noticed a Yu Yu Hakusho reference while watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning on watching that SAO 2 when that gets all the episodes done I think. Also I watched some more naruto. I'm on like episode 200 something of shippuden.


thats the 1999 version right? maaan you should have gone with the 2011.


----------



## Steinerz

Elad said:


> thats the 1999 version right? maaan you should have gone with the 2011.


It's the 2011 version, Was sort of surprised to see a yu yu hakusho reference in there. Maybe they pulled it from the 99 version. I haven't seen the 99 version so I am not sure if they are the same storyline.


----------



## Elad

Steiner of Thule said:


> It's the 2011 version lol












i was never here

reference isnt surprising since the same guy made both


----------



## Steinerz

Elad said:


> reference isnt surprising since the same guy made both


Ohh the same guy made both? nice. That's pretty rockin.


----------



## Blue Dino

On our valentine's day, my bf and I saw 5cm per second. Not, NOT a good valentines movie I tell you.


----------



## Nekomata

Watching: Naruto Shippuuden, Saint Seiya & Uchuu Kyoudai.


----------



## coldroland

I'm watchin' Hunter x Hunter and readin' Toriko.


----------



## Furio

Does anybody have FIOS? RIP Funimation gone but never forgotten


----------



## donzen

Watching the decent on-air's.. Gun Gale Online, Tokyo Ghouls and Tokyo ESP kinda stuff.
Don't really have a lot more to watch, I hate the long episoded animes.


----------



## Thedood

Glad to see alot of people into Hunter X Hunter, it's such a great series.

I recently got into Zankyou No Terror (Terror Resonance) and two episodes in, I must say that it is really, really good so far.


----------



## pastelandplaid

sailor moon crystal and creamy mami


----------



## Jammer25

Started watching A Certain Magical Index last night, not bad so far.


----------



## deeeanabanana

I'm with Do****emo Furetakunai manga ... again cause they are releasing a live action soon.
As for anime I just started Gintama a while ago, I'm not yet loving it.


----------



## mezzoforte

How is the new Sailor Moon? I haven't started it yet.


----------



## Jay689

Watching The Getbackers. Episode 10.


----------



## pastelandplaid

mezzoforte said:


> How is the new Sailor Moon? I haven't started it yet.


it's amazing if you have followed the manga


----------



## ShadowUser18

I'm currently reading Koe no Katachi and Kuroko no Basket


----------



## rosecolored

I'm watching Sailor Moon Crystal and reading Hadi Girl.


----------



## mezzoforte

Finally starting Sailor Moon Crystal


----------



## Joe H

Watching: Sword Art Online 2 and Nisekoi


----------



## Slav

What happened to Berserk?


----------



## skittyonsocks

I've finally decided to break down and watch Attack on Titan. I stopped with sword art online after the first series but i don't know, any opinions on gun gale online.


----------



## BTAG

skittyonsocks said:


> I've finally decided to break down and watch Attack on Titan. I stopped with sword art online after the first series but i don't know, any opinions on gun gale online.


It's pretty decent so far. There hasn't been any, far too quick to develop romance sub plots so far, so it has that going for it.


----------



## skittyonsocks

BTAG said:


> It's pretty decent so far. There hasn't been any, far too quick to develop romance sub plots so far, so it has that going for it.


Eh, if you're not describing it as being terrible I might have to take a look at it. I don't know why but the fact they're using guns makes me wanna watch it.


----------



## BTAG

skittyonsocks said:


> Eh, if you're not describing it as being terrible I might have to take a look at it. I don't know why but the fact they're using guns makes me wanna watch it.


It's fairly enjoyable. It moves at a much slower pace than the first season, which is both good and bad. There's no ridiculous time skips, like the first season, but sometimes it drags a bit, mainly the 3rd episode.


----------



## VividImagination

Watching: Gin no Saji 2nd season + Durarara!!
Re-watching: Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood
Re-reading: Kaze no Tani no Nausicaahttp://myanimelist.net/manga/651/Kaze_no_Tani_no_Nausicaa


----------



## Fandom Obsessed

GANTZ GANTZ GAAAAAANTZ XD I've been rewatching and reading Gantz like crazy and writing a lot of fics and everything. I love Gantz so much it's so twisted but still good. I haven't watched the live action version yet I've only seen gifs on tumblr.


----------



## sad vlad

I haven't watched anything since Attack on Titan and that was almost a year ago. 

I have checked 4 anime these past 2-3 days, trying to find something worth watching:

1. Tokyo Ghoul - promising, my kind of anime.
2. Akame ga Kill - decent so far, although nothing original. I will check a few more episodes(once they will air) to get a better idea of what I should expect of it.
3. Black Bullet - disappointing. I somehow managed to get to episode 9, till I finally gave up.
4. No Game No Life - crappy. It's true that I have only watched 2 episodes so far, but it is surely not my kind of anime. I considered both episodes to be extremly boring. Too bad. I thought it will be good considering the very positive reviews I've read.


----------



## Steinerz

Nichijou










Also rewatching some of Welcome to the NHK just because.


----------



## sad vlad

Just finished watching Serial experiments Lain. I have started that one at some point in the past, but abandoned it after first episodes because the story seemed all over the place and I was busy watching something else. I gave it another try now. I must say it is the strangest and most difficult to follow anime I have ever seen. The plot is interesting although too many psychological and philosophical themes for my taste. 

So I will just consider it strange, interesting and a bit too heavy.


----------



## BTAG

sad vlad said:


> I haven't watched anything since Attack on Titan and that was almost a year ago.
> 
> I have checked 4 anime these past 2-3 days, trying to find something worth watching:
> 
> 1. Tokyo Ghoul - promising, my kind of anime.
> 2. Akame ga Kill - decent so far, although nothing original. I will check a few more episodes(once they will air) to get a better idea of what I should expect of it.
> 3. Black Bullet - disappointing. I somehow managed to get to episode 9, till I finally gave up.
> 4. No Game No Life - crappy. It's true that I have only watched 2 episodes so far, but it is surely not my kind of anime. I considered both episodes to be extremly boring. Too bad. I thought it will be good considering the very positive reviews I've read.


No Game No Life starts getting fun when the game of chess begins, which is in a few more episodes for you. It's an inconsistent series for sure, but there are a couple of games that they play, which are very well done.


----------



## Mr snooze

Mahouka koukou no retusssei amazing latest ep  .


----------



## Joe

sad vlad said:


> Just finished watching Serial experiments Lain. I have started that one at some point in the past, but abandoned it after first episodes because the story seemed all over the place and I was busy watching something else. I gave it another try now. I must say it is the strangest and most difficult to follow anime I have ever seen. The plot is interesting although too many psychological and philosophical themes for my taste.
> 
> So I will just consider it strange, interesting and a bit too heavy.


I need to get back to watching that, I was about halfway through but stopped a few months back (started it like a year earlier). When I read the one shot manga back before I started it, it messed with my mind for some reason. Wierd times.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

sad vlad said:


> Just finished watching Serial experiments Lain. I have started that one at some point in the past, but abandoned it after first episodes because the story seemed all over the place and I was busy watching something else. I gave it another try now. I must say it is the strangest and most difficult to follow anime I have ever seen. The plot is interesting although too many psychological and philosophical themes for my taste.
> 
> So I will just consider it strange, interesting and a bit too heavy.


Serial Experiments Lain is SO COOL 

I'm currently in an anime rut. Haven't watched anything besides a few airing shows in a month or so. Just getting sick of cliché anime and I need something different.

Anyway, right now I'm watching Tokyo Ghoul (aren't we all?), SAO 2 (Not sure why, but hey, the first arc of the first season was good), Free! Eternal Summer (this show is absolute **** and I don't even know why I'm watching it anymore), P4:TGA (this one is such a trainwreck that I just can't drop it), Kuro****suji: Book of Circus, & Sailor Moon Crystal. Halfway through the Ice OVAs and Gunslinger Girl...I'll pick them up one of these days.

As for manga, I'm reading the following series as they are released: Skip Beat (LOVE), Yuru Yuri, BTOOOM!, Ao no Exorcist (also love), Bleach, Omoi no Kakera (interesting yuri manga), Citrus (not so interesting yuri manga), Kuro****suji, Yuri ni Tanpopo (can't remember if this yuri is interesting or not because the chapters NEVER GET PUBLISHED), and Angel Beats Heaven's Door (R.I.P...was reading for IwasawaxHisako feels & nothing's been published since March)


----------



## BTAG

Right now, I'm just watching currently airing shows.

Love:

Haikyuu!!
Zankyou no Terror

Very much enjoy:

Tokyo Ghoul
SAO 2
Ao Haru Ride
Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun
Free!: Eternal Summer

Not bad:

Akame ga Kill!


----------



## sad vlad

SapphicDysphoria said:


> Anyway, right now I'm watching Tokyo Ghoul (aren't we all?), SAO 2 (Not sure why, but hey, the first arc of the first season was good)


Yes, I am watching Tokyo Ghoul too. :lol
Zankyou no Terror seems interesting also. I am still giving Akame ga Kill! some credit, although it doesn't seem to be really what I want in an anime.


----------



## Steve French

Just started on Darker Than Black. Watched it once before ages ago. Pretty decent I guess, but not as good as I remembered it.

Probably could get sued for borrowing so heavily from Roadside Picnic/Stalker.


----------



## herk

catching up on Kill La Kill


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

sad vlad said:


> Yes, I am watching Tokyo Ghoul too. :lol
> Zankyou no Terror seems interesting also. I am still giving Akame ga Kill! some credit, although it doesn't seem to be really what I want in an anime.


It's probably the best show this season, in my opinion, but I'm not obsessed with it like some people are. I started watching Zankyou no Terror and Akame ga Kill, but I'm pretty impatient these days; I dropped them both within 10 minutes of the first episode.


----------



## Jay689

I'm finally caught up in Jojo's Bizarre Adventure(Manga). Part 8 is kinda crazy and it has me on the edge of my seat right now. I love seeing the alternate versions of previous characters in the series.


----------



## mezzoforte

Psycho Pass


----------



## Fat Man

I'm watching Gurren Lagann, and So far I like it.


----------



## Elad

hunter x hunter stopping at ep 148, probably wont be back for years. welp 

tokyo ghoul finally about to pick up but there are only 2 eps left, not sure if i'll look at the manga


----------



## paperlung

Currently watching Hunter x Hunter, Naruto Shippuden, Tokyo Ghoul, Zankyou no Terror, One Piece, Akame ga Kill! and Space Dandy every week.

Currently reading Attack on Titan every month and a little bit of Magi whenever I'm bored, ahaha.


----------



## Nms563

mezzoforte said:


> Psycho Pass


Love Psycho Pass. Finished that about a week ago. What did you think of it? Or are you still watching it?

And atm I'm re-watching Fate Zero with a friend. Watched quite a few anime this past month but I most recently finished watching this weird zombie fetish one called "Sankarea". I genuinely was disturbed by the entire show and couldn't bring myself to like it at all. The plot was a solid 3/10 complete with incest, necrophilia, and pedophilia. I'm open to weird things but this was just horrible. It had barely any direction and the characters were boring. The only slightly redeeming quality about it was the character design. They were nice to look at... that's all. It gives you the awful impression up until the very last episode that something interesting's gonna happen.

Anyway, I've mostly been reading manga these days but might watch "Sekai Ichi Hatsukoi" soon just for the yaoi experience. The reviews seem mixed but *shrug*, gonna give it a chance.


----------



## mezzoforte

Nms563 said:


> Love Psycho Pass. Finished that about a week ago. What did you think of it? Or are you still watching it?


I like it so far.  Only on episode 4-ish though.


----------



## Jay689

Finished watching all 50 episodes of Saiyuki(English Dub is amazing). That is now one of my favorite anime of all time! I'm gonna start Saiyuki Reload soon.


----------



## Steve French

Started watching Berserk. Pretty good so far, about 6 episodes in, but I had heard from multiple sources this was one of the best of all-time. Hopefully will improve a bit.

Also, the undercurrent of sexual tension between the two male leads is a bit strange.


----------



## Paragon

mezzoforte said:


> I like it so far.  Only on episode 4-ish though.


Psycho pass is amazing, one of my favourites. Some similarities to Ghost In the Shell Stand Alone Complex, which is also incredibly good! I guess you're watching the 'new edit' version.

Currently watching Tokyo Ghoul, Sword Art Online 2, Aldnoah Zero and Zankyou no Terror.

Looking forward to Sidonia season 2...



NanoStar SOUL said:


> I'm watching Gurren Lagann, and So far I like it.


It only gets more epic  (or ridiculous?)


----------



## Jammer25

Barakamon - Really didn't think it would suit my taste, but I couldn't stop watching it

Akame ga Kill - Only a few episodes in, but it's pretty good.


----------



## CleverCabbage

Just started reading the Suzumiya Haruhi light novel series after finishing Spice and Wolf. Someone recommended Durarara!! to me, so I'm watching that as well now. Only 2 episodes in but it looks very promising.


----------



## Jarthorn

Watching Akime ga Kill, Zankou no Terror and Tokyo Ghoul this season. Only complaint is the censorship in TG, will check out the manga after series ends.

And Naruto.....I hate to love this anime! So much good and so much bad, Kishi please just end it already! D:


----------



## bancho1993

Rail Wars really unique anime with a lot of action.


----------



## MylesB93

Jarthorn said:


> Watching Akime ga Kill, Zankou no Terror and Tokyo Ghoul this season. Only complaint is the censorship in TG, will check out the manga after series ends.
> 
> *And Naruto.....I hate to love this anime! So much good and so much bad, Kishi please just end it already!* D:


Please tell me you read the latest chapter??


----------



## hmnut

I just finished Sword Art Online.

It's kind of horrible but additive. I couldn't stand it, but I couldn't turn it off. I would say it is the guy anime version of Twilight.


----------



## bancho1993

Also getting back into both Naruto and One Piece.


----------



## Kiba

Steve French said:


> Started watching Berserk. Pretty good so far, about 6 episodes in, but I had heard from multiple sources this was one of the best of all-time. Hopefully will improve a bit.
> 
> Also, the undercurrent of sexual tension between the two male leads is a bit strange.


Watch the Golden Age Arcs. This is the first time i've ever heard someone call the Berserk anime one of the best of all time... It covers the best Arc in the Berserk series, but Berserk as a whole? meh.


----------



## lemongrab

K-on<3


----------



## Jarthorn

MylesB93 said:


> Please tell me you read the latest chapter??


YES! This better be epic, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Elad

just finished magi labyrinth/kingdom

those last 10 episodes..










sinbad should be main character


----------



## Tman101

I've started watching Zankyou no Terror. I'm a big fan of the director. He did Samurai Champloo, Cowboy Bebop and others. Also been watching Naruto Shipudden. The latest episodes are amazing!


----------



## Elad

having those feels of wanting more of a series but being confronted with the anime having caught up with the manga so nothing for another year or two.. feels bad man

thinking about watching gintama or fairy tail

for those who've seen them, which one is the most similar to fma: brotherhood and magi? i dont mean in terms of genre/plot, i just mean how serious/how much of it is filler

really not into slice of life stuff with very little action/plot progression, which is why i'm hesitant on gintama


----------



## BTAG

Elad said:


> having those feels of wanting more of a series but being confronted with the anime having caught up with the manga so nothing for another year or two.. feels bad man
> 
> thinking about watching gintama or fairy tail
> 
> for those who've seen them, which one is the most similar to fma: brotherhood and magi? i dont mean in terms of genre/plot, i just mean how serious/how much of it is filler
> 
> really not into slice of life stuff with very little action/plot progression, which is why i'm hesitant on gintama


Gintama starts incredibly slow, and I mean really really slow, like you need to watch 40+ episodes before you really start to love it, while Fairy Tail is fairly enjoyable from the start, and has some good arcs, but when comparing each series' high points, Gintama is much better. They both have a good amount of filler.

Gintama is a better show overall, but I'd watch Fairy Tail first, because within the first dozen episodes, you'll know whether or not you want to watch any more of it.


----------



## Gabrielstmp

Currently watching Psycho Pass New edit (yes, i am watching again, i love animes about society & economics)
Tokyo Ghoul
Akame Ga Kill!
Barakamon (Srly, not that easy to find this kind of anime nowadays)


----------



## Elad

BTAG said:


> Gintama starts incredibly slow, and I mean really really slow, like you need to watch 40+ episodes before you really start to love it, while Fairy Tail is fairly enjoyable from the start, and has some good arcs, but when comparing each series' high points, Gintama is much better. They both have a good amount of filler.
> 
> Gintama is a better show overall, but I'd watch Fairy Tail first, because within the first dozen episodes, you'll know whether or not you want to watch any more of it.


40+ episodes....










guess its my fault for expecting more stuff at the standard of hxh and fma 

thanks anyway


----------



## BTAG

Elad said:


> guess its my fault for expecting more stuff at the standard of hxh and fma


I personally think that it is somewhat around that level, albeit it's more of a comedy, but it just takes a while to get there. I wouldn't write it off based on that though, because if you enjoy those beginning episodes, you will fall madly in love with the rest of it.


----------



## thecrazy88

Gabrielstmp said:


> Currently watching Psycho Pass New edit (yes, i am watching again, i love animes about society & economics)


I was planning on rewatching too, I'm looking forward to the 2nd season.


----------



## thecrazy88

This season I'm watching Barakamon, Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun, Ao Haru Ride, Free!, and Tokyo Ghoul. Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun is really funny and goofy.

Hamatora alternates between interesting/funny and boring, I probably won't finish the 2nd season.

I started reading Last Game, it's good. It's kind of like Kimi ni Todoke but with a male protagonist who's similar to Tamaki from Ouran.


----------



## Gabrielstmp

thecrazy88 said:


> I was planning on rewatching too, I'm looking forward to the 2nd season.


Cant wait for the second season, i never thought about the "new edit" version, but i dont know if the 2nd season will reach the quality of the 1st season


----------



## KPanthera

Currently working my way through Vampire Knight. Just finished Soul Eater, was pretty awesome...


----------



## Gabrielstmp

KPanthera said:


> Currently working my way through Vampire Knight. Just finished Soul Eater, was pretty awesome...


Hmm... I dont want to dissapoint you, but the final of Vampire Knight in anime version isnt that satisfying... :b


----------



## KPanthera

Gabrielstmp said:


> Hmm... I dont want to dissapoint you, but the final of Vampire Knight in anime version isnt that satisfying... :b


As long as Zero makes it out all right I'll be fine. Fingers crossed..... Now I'm scared.


----------



## Elixer

Does anyone here read Claymore? I've been thinking about getting back into the manga again, I haven't read it in years, and now there's a lot of material out that I'm thinking about sinking my teeth into. Thing is, I've heard some pretty disparaging things about the manga recently and I don't want to be disappointed. I believe I stopped reading after the seven year gap, and a little after that. I'm very curious as to how Priscilla's gonna be handled.


----------



## Gabrielstmp

Elixer said:


> Does anyone here read Claymore? I've been thinking about getting back into the manga again, I haven't read it in years, and now there's a lot of material out that I'm thinking about sinking my teeth into. Thing is, I've heard some pretty disparaging things about the manga recently and I don't want to be disappointed. I believe I stopped reading after the seven year gap, and a little after that. I'm very curious as to how Priscilla's gonna be handled.


What chapter did you stopped? Well there is alot of new characters from older claymore generations coming out on the story, but i dont want to make a spoiler about it xD.
But i must say that some chapters are full with new characters but no good background, they just throw alot of new faces with little story, and they suddlently die xD. i dont like of it.
I really liked of the Abyssals ones, but they dont have participation on the last chapters, but doesnt mean that it is boring, i just got attached to the abyssal ones and the claymores from Clare generation....


----------



## Elixer

That's definitely off-putting. And I don't remember the exact chapter, it's been literally years since I picked it up, but I do remember one of the last images I remember seeing was a giant, Abyssal One (I think?) that drew everyone's attention and Priscilla sticking her arm through a grown Raiku to prevent him from transforming (at least i think he was transforming) and that was it. The fact that they keep adding in new characters to kill them off sounds really exhausting, though, especially since I remember being so attached to Clare's story and her generation, and ESpecially her connection with Raiku, that I really wanted most of the focus to be put on that.


----------



## Elad

watched Shin sekai yori (from the new world) and

damn

that was good, probably the best i've watched tbh, 25 episodes but it has everything including closure at the end while still leaving you with a lot of moral questions

seriously, such a complete show 9-10/10 without a doubt

http://myanimelist.net/anime/13125/Shinsekai_yori


----------



## deeeanabanana

Mirai Nikki... as in 10 minutes


----------



## inerameia

Finished watching Trigun yesterday.


----------



## Fat Man

Sailor Moon Crystal


----------



## thecrazy88

I'm watching Sailor Moon Crystal, too. The plot seems to be the same as the live-action one.

Watching A****a no Joe, there are a lot of episodes, so the plot is kind of slow.

Caught up to the last available chapters of Ao Haru Ride. The anime really only goes up to the first 13 chapters, which seems odd to me.


----------



## gamingpup

T_T Tokyo ghoul has ended... on the other hand naruto is getting so good atm


----------



## 525826

ending.... soon ^ 

tokyo ghoul opening <3


----------



## gamingpup

nobutapower said:


> ending.... soon ^
> 
> tokyo ghoul opening <3


Hmm? Is there gonna be an OVA or something?

http://tokyoghoul.wikia.com/wiki/Tokyo_Ghoul_(anime)

The last episode came out today. Season 2 is expected in jan though.


----------



## 525826

gamingpup said:


> Hmm? Is there gonna be an OVA or something?
> 
> http://tokyoghoul.wikia.com/wiki/Tokyo_Ghoul_(anime)
> 
> The last episode came out today. Season 2 is expected in jan though.


I'm not sure. Naruto is ending soon 2 (the manga at least). There's gonna be season 2 of TG? Yay!


----------



## gamingpup

nobutapower said:


> I'm not sure. Naruto is ending soon 2 (the manga at least). There's gonna be season 2 of TG? Yay!


Oh... That sucks. Lets hope they do another series of Naruto with a new timeskip.


----------



## Nguoiviet

soul Hunter its the dumbest anime i have seen but still enjoyable


----------



## cybernaut

Watching Death Note. I just re-subscribed to Netflix for the first time in years and came across it on there. I'm liking it so far. It's a good and crazy show. I love the main character's personality too in a way.


----------



## Elad

@gamingpup @nobutapower

tokyo ghoul 12th episode 0_0

whole rushed season to get 3 minutes of white hair, ha

have either of you looked at the manga?

and naruto should end, but given whats happened (lol) there are possibilities for it continue. hoping it does end because its gone full retard.


----------



## gamingpup

Elad said:


> @gamingpup @nobutapower
> 
> tokyo ghoul 12th episode 0_0
> 
> whole rushed season to get 3 minutes of white hair, ha
> 
> have either of you looked at the manga?
> 
> and naruto should end, but given whats happened (lol) there are possibilities for it continue. hoping it does end because its gone full retard.


Hmm, the only manga I have read is Pandora hearts... I've been thinking of getting Tokyo ghoul though


----------



## Elad

@;


gamingpup said:


> Hmm, the only manga I have read is Pandora hearts... I've been thinking of getting Tokyo ghoul though


you're probably in for a surprise with naruto then


----------



## gamingpup

Omfg Just watched the newest episode of SAO. This seasons been really boring for me but that episode had me on the edge of my seat!


----------



## Hikikomori2014

*about 2 start watching Tokyo Ghoul based on the above commentary*


----------



## Paper Samurai

I think I'll watch Tokyo Ghoul based on the recent posts in here. I'm currently watching Psycho Pass season 1.


----------



## ThisGirl15

I'm watching the second season of Haruhi Suzumiya, Ghost Stories, Pscho-Pass, and Deadman Wonderland.


----------



## BTAG

gamingpup said:


> Omfg Just watched the newest episode of SAO. This seasons been really boring for me but that episode had me on the edge of my seat!


I haven't found it boring, but it definitely is slower paced than the first half of season 1, and by first half, I mean the entire show, because the second half doesn't exist, right? Right?!!

This was a pretty good episode, and I thought they handled the uncomfortable parts far better than with the creep from Season 1.

I'm watching Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou whenever I'm not drooling from the Unlimited Blade Works PV


----------



## Srylance

I just finished watching Puella Magi Madoka, and honestly i had a tear down my cheek during the final episode, this was so beautiful. I can't believe i actually cried lol. The series successfully smashed all my prejudice and initially thoughts i ever had when i first started watching. I'm still trying to take in what i just saw, wow!


----------



## thecrazy88

Hellsing OVAs on Adult Swim

Ao Haru Ride. I liked the series, but the manga is very ahead and it's making me dislike most of the characters right now.


----------



## Bluestar29

Srylance said:


> I just finished watching Puella Magi Madoka, and honestly i had a tear down my cheek during the final episode, this was so beautiful. I can't believe i actually cried lol. The series successfully smashed all my prejudice and initially thoughts i ever had when i first started watching. I'm still trying to take in what i just saw, wow!


+1

We need more kuroko no basket!


----------



## aii

Havent been so much into watching animes lately, but certainly gets my fill of mangas all the time.
I read sports mangas even though Im not into the subject at all haha. Im reading Bid WindUp! and keeping tabs on Kingdom


----------



## aii

Elad said:


> @gamingpup @nobutapower
> 
> tokyo ghoul 12th episode 0_0
> 
> whole rushed season to get 3 minutes of white hair, ha
> 
> have either of you looked at the manga?
> 
> and naruto should end, but given whats happened (lol) there are possibilities for it continue. hoping it does end because its gone full retard.


I have mixed feelings with trying to watch the anime of tokyo ghoul. I did not like the plot of the manga so much, even though i like the idea in it. maybe I was expecting too much of Shingeki No Kyoujin

lol, I thought Naruto was ending like.. uhh, 2 yrs ago? xD haha


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

After not having watched through a new anime in a while I've decided to give Zankyou no Terror a try largely due to the fact that it's directed by Shinichirō Watanabe. I haven't started it yet, but I plan to go through all 11 episodes over the course of the week.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

*High School DxD*


----------



## Znuffle

Watched:

Swordart Online 

Some I don't remember. It's about a girl being a Foxwolfsorda thing which is huge.
Ended on a thread.

Watching:

Full Metal Alchemist Episode 33.


----------



## losthismarbles

Am I lame for still being obsessed with Naruto. 
The only other one I've watched in awhile was angel beats. I should probably watch something else once in a while.


----------



## 525826

Full Metal Panic Fumoffu (English Dubbed)


----------



## Darktower776

Psycho Pass and Knights of Sidonia were both great. I'm so glad they are both getting second seasons as well as Attack on Titan.

Watched Noragami (sort of Bleach-like) and Chaos;Head.


----------



## Dilweedle

I've been reading Onepunch-Man and Soul Eater, and watching Dragon Ball and Fairy Tail on the treadmill.


----------



## Darktower776

Eggshell said:


> Did you like Chaos;Head? I didn't like it at all. And now I'm watching Steins;Gate which is in the same universe or a sequel or something. It's a lot different and of higher quality I think though.


Honestly I thought it was a mixed bag. It had parts that were sort of interesting but then again the main character started to get on my nerves quite often with this emotional outbursts and delusion this and delusion that. I thought the premise was sort of interesting but did a poor job explaining things. Then it seemed like a typical harem anime a lot of times.

I might check out Steins;Gate though.


----------



## Darktower776

@Eggshell - Thanks for the link. I didn't even know about Funimation's channel. I'll definitely check it out when I get some spare time.


----------



## 525826

Is Blood Lad good? It looks good and I keep listening to the theme song...


----------



## Marko3




----------



## BTAG

I'm watching the first episode of Selector Spread Wixoss right now. The first season really surprised me with how good and dark it was, so I can't wait to see where the story goes in Spread.


----------



## Jammer25

I'm trying to give Terra Formars a chance, but the anime's censorship sucks a lot of the interest out of it for me.


----------



## BTAG

The Unlimited Blade Works Prologue was incredible. I can't wait to see episode 1. The Archer-Lancer fight was animated flawlessly.


----------



## thecrazy88

nobutapower said:


> Is Blood Lad good? It looks good and I keep listening to the theme song...


It's pretty good, but I got bored after a while.

Started Yowapeda.


----------



## Darktower776

In the middle of The Devil is a Part Timer right now. It's not bad. After that I think I'm going to start Deadman Wonderland.


----------



## RadicalEdward

I just started watching Monster and Haji No Ippo. And then I am going to catch up on the Berserk manga tonight.


----------



## BTAG

I just finished Durarara!!, and I'm going to watch Baccano! next. Brains Base has been my favorite studio for a while now, so it's about time I watch their heavy hitters.


----------



## bancho1993

Rewatching Great Teacher Onizuka



RadicalEdward said:


> I just started watching Monster and Haji No Ippo. And then I am going to catch up on the Berserk manga tonight.


 I used to watch/read Haji No Ippo in the past. Is the series still going on?


----------



## Raynic781

Currently watching: 
Free! Eternal Summer
Naruto Shippuden (of course)
Claymore
Sword Art Online


----------



## Elad

well looks like tokyo ghoul is back 




spoiler below










seems kaneki isnt dead, just back as a ghoul investigator under a new name after 3 years, liking how his black hair is starting to come back at the roots, now patiently waiting for a crying kiss from touka for him to regain his memories or maybe armia kissing kaneki for a plottwist 










end spoilers













we outchea


----------



## BTAG

I've been watching almost everything that's airing this season (16+ shows), and outside of that, I'm working my way through Shinsekai yori. In regards to this season, besides the sequels to shows I already love (Log Horizon 2, PsychoPass 2, F/SN UBW, Selector Spread Wixoss), I'm really enjoying Shingeki no Bahamut: Genesis, Kiseijuu, Trinity Seven, Ookami Shoujo to Kuro Ouji, Denki-gai no Honya-San, Nanatsu no Taizai, and Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso. 

When I looked at the chart before the season started, I expected it to be fairly mediocre in terms of new shows, but I'm liking far more shows than I expected.


----------



## pineapple2220

I just finished Ergo Proxy a while ago...starting Tokyo Ghoul now!


----------



## To22

Naruto S. I'm loving Omoi, he keeps making me laugh, probably because of how much I can relate :lol


----------



## To22

Wow LOL episode 230 of Naruto S was the worst. A part of me wishes I never saw it.


----------



## Elad

BTAG said:


> I've been watching almost everything that's airing this season (16+ shows), and outside of that, I'm working my way through Shinsekai yori. In regards to this season, besides the sequels to shows I already love (Log Horizon 2, PsychoPass 2, F/SN UBW, Selector Spread Wixoss), I'm really enjoying Shingeki no Bahamut: Genesis, Kiseijuu, Trinity Seven, Ookami Shoujo to Kuro Ouji, Denki-gai no Honya-San, Nanatsu no Taizai, and Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso.
> 
> When I looked at the chart before the season started, I expected it to be fairly mediocre in terms of new shows, but I'm liking far more shows than I expected.


shinsekai yori was great imo, one of the best although it drags on a little towards the end

is anything in the new season good enough to fill the hxh void? or even like akgame/tokyo ghoul? i started watching terra formars but the censoring is the worst i've ever seen, literally black out half the screen



Zone said:


> Wow LOL episode 230 of Naruto S was the worst. A part of me wishes I never saw it.


its only going to get worse, srs


----------



## To22

Elad said:


> its only going to get worse, srs


Oh dear :lol


----------



## Elad

Zone said:


> Oh dear :lol


i dont know if you've been keeping up with the manga but it ends in about 4 weeks, and i promise you the lead up to the end is more cringe worthy than anything previously seen


----------



## To22

Elad said:


> i dont know if you've been keeping up with the manga but it ends in about 4 weeks, and i promise you the lead up to the end is more cringe worthy than anything previously seen


I can not fathom anything worse than the ridiculousness I just witnessed, but I must brace for impact. It's a shame when good stories fall flat by the end :/


----------



## BTAG

Elad said:


> is anything in the new season good enough to fill the hxh void? or even like akgame/tokyo ghoul? i started watching terra formars but the censoring is the worst i've ever seen, literally black out half the screen


Terra Formars is unwatchable with those black screens. Tokyo Ghoul was heavily censored as well, but at least I could see the screen when there was neon blood, instead of literally not seeing any part of the screen.

Kiseijuu is the newest Madhouse show, and it isn't censored at all, so if you like HxH, maybe you'll like a show from the same studio. Besides Fate Stay Night Unlimited Blade Works, which is the one show that pretty much everyone is excited for, Kiseijuu is getting the most hype.

Nanatsu no Taizai is probably the closest to HxH though. It's an Action, Adventure, Shounen series, just like HxH, but obviously it's hard to tell how good something is by the first 2 episodes. It's made by A-1 Pictures (Shinsekai yori) so at least it probably has a good budget. Shingeki no Bahamut: Genesis (Action, Fantasy, Shounen) is a must watch so far. There's a lot of good things this season.


----------



## Oh Dae su

bancho1993 said:


> Rewatching Great Teacher Onizuka
> 
> I used to watch/read Haji No Ippo in the past. Is the series still going on?


Hajime no ippo is still going on I believe. On a break at the moment, may be a year or so. Last episodes were great. Although slightly lacking but still left room for plenty more in the future.

I recently finished binge watching Steins Gate. Can't believe I hadn't seen it before. I have seen a lot of anime over the years, but Steins Gate just beats them all.


----------



## Fat Man

Just saw episode 7 of Steins;Gate and it's really got me interested. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Elad

BTAG said:


> Terra Formars is unwatchable with those black screens. Tokyo Ghoul was heavily censored as well, but at least I could see the screen when there was neon blood, instead of literally not seeing any part of the screen.
> 
> Kiseijuu is the newest Madhouse show, and it isn't censored at all, so if you like HxH, maybe you'll like a show from the same studio. Besides Fate Stay Night Unlimited Blade Works, which is the one show that pretty much everyone is excited for, Kiseijuu is getting the most hype.
> 
> Nanatsu no Taizai is probably the closest to HxH though. It's an Action, Adventure, Shounen series, just like HxH, but obviously it's hard to tell how good something is by the first 2 episodes. It's made by A-1 Pictures (Shinsekai yori) so at least it probably has a good budget. Shingeki no Bahamut: Genesis (Action, Fantasy, Shounen) is a must watch so far. There's a lot of good things this season.


sweet, those were the ones i was looking to checkout on first glance, will try and wait until they're finished since the weekly wait is annoying

looking forward to aldnoah second season next year


----------



## Arbre

Oh Dae su said:


> Hajime no ippo is still going on I believe. On a break at the moment, may be a year or so. Last episodes were great. Although slightly lacking but still left room for plenty more in the future.
> 
> I recently finished binge watching Steins Gate. Can't believe I hadn't seen it before. I have seen a lot of anime over the years, but Steins Gate just beats them all.


I knew there was a lot of hype for Steins;Gate when it came out a few years ago but I had no interest in seeing it because an anime the company released before was terrible, maybe the worst anime I've watched. I finally gave it a shot a couple of weeks ago (mostly out of boredom) and I'm glad I did. One of the best anime series I've ever watched.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

watching "Yosuga no Sora "


----------



## BTAG

After watching episode 2 of Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso, and desperately wanting to watch something similar, I finally started watching Nodame Cantabile, and ended up flying through 2 seasons in 2 days, and I can't wait to start the finale season. It was sitting on my plan to watch list for a while, and I knew I'd enjoy it, but I didn't expect to love it to the degree that I did. Besides that, I'm still keeping up with almost every show that's currently airing.


----------



## Oh Dae su

Eggshell said:


> I knew there was a lot of hype for Steins;Gate when it came out a few years ago but I had no interest in seeing it because an anime the company released before was terrible, maybe the worst anime I've watched. I finally gave it a shot a couple of weeks ago (mostly out of boredom) and I'm glad I did. One of the best anime series I've ever watched.


I actually watched the first three episodes a while back, but it was with company. Didn't quite get into it....Finally decided to watch it and wow. Seriously hands down the best series of any kind. Can't get over it.

Too emotional. Haha

Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Arbre

Oh Dae su said:


> I actually watched the first three episodes a while back, but it was with company. Didn't quite get into it....Finally decided to watch it and wow. Seriously hands down the best series of any kind. Can't get over it.
> 
> Too emotional. Haha
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it.


Did you know Steins;Gate also has an extra episode and a movie? You should definitely watch them if you didn't know about them.


----------



## Oh Dae su

Eggshell said:


> Did you know Steins;Gate also has an extra episode and a movie? You should definitely watch them if you didn't know about them.


Yeah the OVA, I have it currently. Just waiting for a good time to watch it. Since I've finished watching steins gate I've found it hard to sleep again...I just refused to rest while watching it. So I've adjusted to being awake for stupid amounts of time. I want to watch the ova when fully awake and with a good take away 

Also nice avatar. Not only do you like the greatest anime of all time, but you also enjoy one of the best games created . Nothing captured the eery feeling of a giant moon about to crush the world as well as Majoras Mask did. The mask is just a massive nostalgia trip


----------



## Arbre

Oh Dae su said:


> Yeah the OVA, I have it currently. Just waiting for a good time to watch it. Since I've finished watching steins gate I've found it hard to sleep again...I just refused to rest while watching it. So I've adjusted to being awake for stupid amounts of time. I want to watch the ova when fully awake and with a good take away
> 
> Also nice avatar. Not only do you like the greatest anime of all time, but you also enjoy one of the best games created . Nothing captured the eery feeling of a giant moon about to crush the world as well as Majoras Mask did. The mask is just a massive nostalgia trip


Majora's Mask is one of the most atmospheric games I've ever played. I haven't played it since it first came out and really want to again. I've waited years for it to come out on Club Nintendo but it never does, maybe I should just buy it on the Wii eShop some day.


----------



## Oh Dae su

Eggshell said:


> Majora's Mask is one of the most atmospheric games I've ever played. I haven't played it since it first came out and really want to again. I've waited years for it to come out on Club Nintendo but it never does, maybe I should just buy it on the Wii eShop some day.


I've still got my n64 with the expansion pack and the game. I was doing a play through a couple yeas back. The game still holds up...That stupid fish boss drove me nuts. Ended up running out of time and having to start the temple from the beginning.

When will we get a remake


----------



## Arbre

Oh Dae su said:


> I've still got my n64 with the expansion pack and the game. I was doing a play through a couple yeas back. The game still holds up...That stupid fish boss drove me nuts. Ended up running out of time and having to start the temple from the beginning.
> 
> When will we get a remake


My N64 and controllers for it still work fine but I either lost Majora's Mask or gave it away. I think I might have been stupid and gave it away. I think if we're getting a remake it should come out next year.


----------



## minimized

Oh Dae su said:


> I've still got my n64 with the expansion pack and the game. I was doing a play through a couple yeas back. The game still holds up...That stupid fish boss drove me nuts. Ended up running out of time and having to start the temple from the beginning.
> 
> When will we get a remake


Play the Song of Time backwards! Or something like that.

Sigh... miss having a working 64. I want to play those games again.


----------



## Oh Dae su

Eggshell said:


> My N64 and controllers for it still work fine but I either lost Majora's Mask or gave it away. I think I might have been stupid and gave it away. I think if we're getting a remake it should come out next year.


The game is actually quite valuable for a n64 game. Not too cheap. Ahh well you still have emulators. Can use those



minimized said:


> Play the Song of Time backwards! Or something like that.
> 
> Sigh... miss having a working 64. I want to play those games again.


Completely forgot to do that. It slows down time right? I completely forgot last time I was playing...Would of saved me so much trouble. I'd probably still be playing it every now and then but losing to that boss and losing so much progress just put me off it for a bit.

To be honest the game will look cleaner just you won't be using a n64 controller unless you buy an adapter


----------



## Arbre

Oh Dae su said:


> The game is actually quite valuable for a n64 game. Not too cheap. Ahh well you still have emulators. Can use those


Recently I looked up Paper Mario and it sells for around 300 dollars. I left it at my grandparents house years ago.


----------



## Oh Dae su

Eggshell said:


> I'm finally going to finish Texhnolyze.
> 
> Recently I looked up Paper Mario and it sells for around 300 dollars. I left it at my grandparents house years ago.


Damn =/ No chance of finding it? I wish I still had the boxes for all my old n64 games. They were so massive though...and you could get these plastic cases to put your games in that made it more convenient...

I was looking up prices of majoras mask and it's around 30 quid. I'd never sell my copy haha, just looking at the boxes while searching has made me want to play. I think I'll set it up tonight or tomorrow Got to beat that stupid fish.


----------



## Fat Man

Bayonetta: Bloody Fate. I got the DVD a week ago. the movie is pretty cool, nothing too special but pretty cool. At least now I don't have to play though Bayonetta 1 all over again to get the story.

The Devil is a part-timer. I really like this anime, it was hilarious. I enjoyed all the characters but my favorites were Lucifer and Chiho. Especially Chiho, shes so adorable :3

Joujuu Senjin!! Mushibugyou. It's ok, nothing special, just your typical shonen anime but I enjoy it.

Gurren Lagann. It was ok during the beginning however it got kind of slow for me leading up to the climax within episodes 1-15. After that however it started growing on me, now I'm loving it so far. However I don't like many of the characters but they mostly consist of the supporting cast. Yoko's cool and so is kimina but I found him kind of annoying at times. Simon is the best character in my opinion, I really enjoyed his development as a character throughout the episodes I've seen so far.


----------



## Nekomata

Tales of the Abyss - pretty good, Asch though <3

Saint Seiya: The Hades Chapter - Sanctuary - I like it *nods* so many episodes though..

Uchuu Kyoudai - ehh... it's okay... about average I guess.


----------



## Fat Man

Whatever negative thing I said about Gurren Lagann I take it back. Unfortunately it took me awhile to understand it, but now I see the greatness that is this anime.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

finished _Chaos;Head _ last night


----------



## Elixer

Hunter X Hunter....I can never predict where this show is going to go...ever


----------



## Oh Dae su

Elixer said:


> Hunter X Hunter....I can never predict where this show is going to go...ever


It's depressing it ended...Again....I watched the first airing, they cut it when it gets good, then they rerelease it and start from the beginning...Gets extremely good again and just cut it haha. Great series aside from that. I miss it


----------



## flykiwi

to aru majutsu no index/Railgun
magi
drrr
tokyo ghoul
deadman wonderland
super dangan ronpa 2


----------



## Cylon

I've (finally) seen my first episodes of Naruto. I like it already


----------



## tumerking

Cylon said:


> I've (finally) seen my first episodes of Naruto. I like it already


You picked a good day to start it. The manga just ended today after 700 chapters.


----------



## hatred89

Watching: Parasyte, Sword Art Online II, Trinity Seven (couple of other series as well, just wanted to mention these three)
Reading: Prison School


----------



## BTAG

hatred89 said:


> Reading: Prison School


Prison School is so funny. I ended up reading 90 chapters back to back, because it was far too enjoyable for me to even consider stopping.


----------



## To22

One Piece...

What's with Anime and all the perfect symbols for depression and SA?:lol:




Only through fiction can that stuff be efficiently explained.

I wonder how the Straw Hats will defeat the Negative Crew.


----------



## BAH

Hmm


----------



## mezzoforte

Dat feeling when you're watching an anime you're really into and you orgasm when the opening song starts. 8)


----------



## bureburebure

> Prison School is so funny. I ended up reading 90 chapters back to back, because it was far too enjoyable for me to even consider stopping.


Fun fact: the same author who did Prison School also wrote and illustrated a manga about Robert Johnson, the famous blues musician. It's actually really good, being a surprisingly accurate portrayal of the american south in the 1920's considering it was made by a japanese author.

Anyway, I'm currently reading Blade of the Immortal. It's absolutely amazing; good characters, absolutely amazing artwork, AND it's finished so I don't have to wait for new chapters. Easily one of the greatest works in the medium.


----------



## Nessonym

Last thing I read from start to finish was Oyasumi Punpun by Inio Asano.
Silly name, silly story (at first), but it perfectly captures that familliar feeling of "oh ****, I ****ed up my life". Also one of the greatest coming-of-age stories I've ever read.

I tried to read Welcom to the NHK, which they say is a manga about social anxiety, but I can't really find myself to keep reading it since I find it a bit repetitive. Still a good read though.


----------



## Joe

Nessonym said:


> Last thing I read from start to finish was Oyasumi Punpun by Inio Asano.
> Silly name, silly story (at first), but it perfectly captures that familliar feeling of "oh ****, I ****ed up my life". Also one of the greatest coming-of-age stories I've ever read.
> 
> I tried to read Welcom to the NHK, which they say is a manga about social anxiety, but I can't really find myself to keep reading it since I find it a bit repetitive. Still a good read though.


The NHK manga is a bit weird, the anime is prob more easy to get into.


----------



## Dunban

Watching Shirokuma Cafe. Almost done watching all the episodes, which makes me sad. I normally don't watch anime, but this show is just so cute, fun, and relaxing. It really reminds me of Animal Crossing.


----------



## BTAG

I'm at 99 completed series at the moment, so for my 100th completed show, I'm finally going to finish Steins;Gate.

As far as manga, I read the first 70 chapters of Shokugeki no Souma right before they announced that they were making it into an anime, but it's been a few days since I've read any of it. I'm fairly close to being caught up with it though.


----------



## Eazi

Currently watching Naruto and Hunter X Hunter. Can anyone recommend a good series?


----------



## Hikikomori2014

statement of the month



mezzoforte said:


> Dat feeling when you're watching an anime you're really into and you orgasm when the opening song starts. 8)


----------



## AceEmoKid

I am on the tenth episode of a short manga adaptation called となりの怪物くん (My Little Monster). The premise initially intrigued me -- 2 completely non social characters try to connect on a "human level" -- but the series, or at least the anime, has turned out to be a bland, repetitive high school romance. Disappointed. But due to its short length, I might as well see it through. Hey, maybe the finale will pay off all the rest of that tedious tug-and-pull "romance" we were forced to sit through the first 9 episodes....

On second thought, I doubt it.


----------



## BTAG

AceEmoKid said:


> I am on the tenth episode of a short manga adaptation called となりの怪物くん (My Little Monster). The premise initially intrigued me -- 2 completely non social characters try to connect on a "human level" -- but the series, or at least the anime, has turned out to be a bland, repetitive high school romance. Disappointed. But due to its short length, I might as well see it through. Hey, maybe the finale will pay off all the rest of that tedious tug-and-pull "romance" we were forced to sit through the first 9 episodes....
> 
> On second thought, I doubt it.


I liked it, but it would take something truly awful in a series for me to not enjoy a romantic comedy. I found the female protagonist to be slightly more interesting than the average love interest.


----------



## mezzoforte

I started reading Basara recently.

Still watching Psycho Pass, Zankyou no Terror, and Steins;Gate.


----------



## utena

Eazi said:


> Currently watching Naruto and Hunter X Hunter. Can anyone recommend a good series?


If you're looking for recommendations, Revolutionary Girl Utena is amazing! I would definitely reccomend it, although it can be a bit confusing at times. Some people don't like the art, but in my opinion it looks fine... I'd say that it's definitely one of the greatest anime.
Also, good choice watching HxH


----------



## Eazi

utena said:


> If you're looking for recommendations, Revolutionary Girl Utena is amazing! I would definitely reccomend it, although it can be a bit confusing at times. Some people don't like the art, but in my opinion it looks fine... I'd say that it's definitely one of the greatest anime.
> Also, good choice watching HxH


haha thanks for the reccomendation! 

And in regards to hxh i just finished watching Gon destroy Pitou. Its been an awesome series so far.


----------



## utena

Eazi said:


> haha thanks for the reccomendation!
> 
> And in regards to hxh i just finished watching Gon destroy Pitou. Its been an awesome series so far.


You're welcome! And that was probably one of my favorite parts of the series! What was your opinion on what Gon did? I heard a lot of people saying that it was selfish of him to kill Pitou but not the bomber in the Greed Island Arc, and that he shouldn't have threatened to hurt Komugi... I'm not sure if he would've really hurt Komugi, though..


----------



## Eazi

utena said:


> You're welcome! And that was probably one of my favorite parts of the series! What was your opinion on what Gon did? I heard a lot of people saying that it was selfish of him to kill Pitou but not the bomber in the Greed Island Arc, and that he shouldn't have threatened to hurt Komugi... I'm not sure if he would've really hurt Komugi, though..


Hmm I'd say the situations were a lot different. I've gotta admit I'm kinda torn myself on how to view it. I can't help but loathe both pitou and pouf (i think thats his name) and I found myself pushing for Gon to do what he did but I also believe he wasn't acting true to his character which is completely understandable given the circumstance. Yeah I wanna believe he wouldn't have hurt her either, but idk....that look in his eyes lol.


----------



## BTAG

Eggshell said:


> To watch:
> 
> Hellsing
> Psycho-Pass
> Mushishi Zoku Shou
> Paprika
> Cowboy Bebop
> Haibane Renmei
> Black Lagoon


I wouldn't watch normal Hellsing. You should watch Hellsing Ultimate. Zoku Shou is the 2nd season of Mushishi, and even though it's episodic, it would still be preferable to watch Mushishi first. I personally like Psycho-Pass the most of those shows listed, so I'd recommend that first.


----------



## s1gh

Watching:

Akame ga Kill!
Diamond no Ace
Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works (TV)
Kiseijuu: Sei no Kakuritsu
Nanatsu no Taizai


----------



## BTAG

s1gh said:


> Watching:
> 
> Akame ga Kill!
> Diamond no Ace
> Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works (TV)
> Kiseijuu: Sei no Kakuritsu
> Nanatsu no Taizai


Did you watch episode 6 of Nanatsu no Taizai? That might be my favorite episode of anything this season. The bromance in that episode is hilarious.


----------



## s1gh

BTAG said:


> Did you watch episode 6 of Nanatsu no Taizai? That might be my favorite episode of anything this season. The bromance in that episode is hilarious.


Not yet. I finished watching episode 4. I really liked the introduction of Ban. Came out of that jail cell like a boss and even got a haircut and a shave lolol. One of my favorite scenes so far. Haha, episode 6 sounds like a funny episode


----------



## Glue

I am watching Gunbuster


----------



## Elad

parasyte is 10/10

switched to manga for akame ga kill since they veered off for an anime ending. feels.

bahamut great 
seven deadly sins also

sao2 .. "lets play in the game and take it way too seriously!" - i hate when this happens, like the middle part of the first season after the dark tones and everything on the line

if not for these bits sao would be so much better


----------



## Bbpuff

I finally started watching Attack on Titan yesterday.


----------



## DenpaOnna

Elov said:


> I finally started watching Attack on Titan yesterday.


It's too bad the second season doesn't start until 2016, was hoping it'd be next year. I'm so slow I could probably just start reading the manga and it would last me until then, hah.

Anyway, I'm currently watching Gugure! Kokkuri-san and I've nearly finished Tokyo Ghoul and World Conquest Zvezda Plot. I think I'll probably try to watch Psycho-Pass next.


----------



## Joe

Devil May Cry
Blade
Kill La Kill
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagan 

Are the ones I'm watching semi-regularly (KLK + TTGL mostly though). I have a few random series I might pick up along the way or finish completely though.


----------



## Ignopius

Almost finished with Steins;Gate. Very good anime and I highly recommend anyone who like more 'thinking' kind of shows to watch it.


----------



## animeflower6084

Right now I'm watching world trigger. The story is a bit slow in my opinion but other than that I have been enjoying it.


----------



## Dilweedle

I finished Gurren Lagann a couple weeks ago, it's fantastic. My friend recommended Panty&Stocking so I'll probably watch that next, and I've been reading One-Punch Man & Soul Eater.


----------



## Kind Of

Aldnoah Zero is the most confusing anime I've ever seen, even on the first episode. I can't tell if these VERS guys are actual aliens or humans that fell into some kind of time vortex that made 15 years span generations for them...

Not sure if I should continue or not. I am just so lost whenever someone opens their mouth.

Aliens Y/N? Please help.


----------



## bringmethehorizon

Just started death note (yes it's old but I'm finally watching) plus it's on netflix


----------



## Kind Of

In episode 6 it was explained to me that no, they're not aliens, which clears up a lot. What a weirdly-paced show, though.


----------



## DannyBoy64

I'm trying to force myself to watch Black Lagoon and I finished Persona 4: The Animation.


----------



## Eazi

welcome to the nhk ftw


----------



## Malek

Been keeping up with Naruto Shippuden, One Piece, and Sword Art Online 2.


----------



## Elad

parasyte best of the season imo. nanatsu pre good too.


----------



## Quirky

Giving Paprika a run, knowing how thrilling Paranoia Agent was.


----------



## Onironauta

Watched some episodes of Watamote...it's sad how much i can relate with Tomoko >.<


----------



## Ignopius

Just finished Mirai Nikki. It was a funny anime that had me going. It was psychological and if you like the idea of a weird obsessive girlfriend then you will enjoy.


----------



## bancho1993

Ignopius said:


> Just finished Mirai Nikki. It was a funny anime that had me going. It was psychological and if you like the idea of a weird obsessive girlfriend then you will enjoy.


I've not seen the anime but read the manga some time ago. I agree that it's good as well.

Right now I've started watching Gintama and think it's one of the best anime I've ever seen.


----------



## Ignopius

bancho1993 said:


> I've not seen the anime but read the manga some time ago. I agree that it's good as well.
> 
> Right now I've started watching Gintama and think it's one of the best anime I've ever seen.


I will have to check it out!


----------



## Alaura73

not sure if anyone will read this.bur i love anime and manga.I read manga more than watching anime.I personly think the books are better any ways,but that is just my point view.I ust to watch alot of anime,but i got tired of the anime starting out if engilshed dub then ending with engilsh sub cause tgey stop translating them.i just can't read those subtitles fast eoungh!dose anyone eles have that promble?


----------



## BTAG

I watched all of Chihayafuru in the last couple of days, and I'm 16 episodes into the second season. It's been something I've wanted to watch for a long time, and unsurprisingly, I absolutely love it.


----------



## Strawbs

I love Dragon Ball Z!

Haven't watched anything in a while, but I've been reading:
Kyoukai no Rinne (same artist as Inuyasha and Ranma 1/2)
Yotsubato (favorite!!)
Saint Oniisan (about buddha and jesus as roommates- funny and interesting)


----------



## thetown

I don't really have the time to read a lot of manga but I have finished a couple of series already. However, I'm currently reading Feng Shen Ji (Chinese manga) and Noblesse (manghua)


----------



## MylesB93

Finished Fate/Zero yesterday + been watching Fate Stay/Night UBW which I'm loving. Also started Silver Spoon which is a nice change of pace from what I usually watch. Kinda fading in and out of One Piece (anime), really not enjoying this current arc :/


----------



## aiilov3

I'm trying to catch up on Naruto. I am looking forward to DRRR! Season 2! I'm also thinking of starting Tokyo Ghoul since a lot of people are recommending it.


----------



## Quirky

Binging on Space Dandy, Log Horizon, and Soul Eater they're more enjoyable than expected!


----------



## mezzoforte

Has anyone read Ibitsu?


----------



## BTAG

I'm finally starting to go through Hunter x Hunter. I'm 40 episodes in as of now, and I'm finding it hard to stop watching it. I'm not a fan of Shounen in general, but I'm enjoying it greatly thus far.


----------



## Fat Man

My Little Monster and Sword Art Online.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I'm currently halfway through Noragami and I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Misasan

I am currently watching Sailor Moon Crystal, as well as Akame Ga Kill. However, I would like to continue Zankyuu no terror and read Tower of God.


----------



## cosmicslop

Last series I've watched and really liked was Madoka Magica (yep finally saw it) and Now and Then, Here and There. I'm watching Bokurano right now.


----------



## Chuunibyou

Just finished Inoue Battle Within Everyday Life and Psycho Pass 2!


----------



## mezzoforte

Reading Gold and have been watching Fate/Stay Night and Akame ga Kill lately.


----------



## unknowns emails

I am not popular and that's all you guys fault and magi:Kingdom of Magic.


----------



## Aerblade

Getting back onto Naruto Shippuuden with like 4 years of the anime to catch up on.


----------



## BTAG

97 episodes into Hunter x Hunter (2011)


----------



## Joe

BTAG said:


> 97 episodes into Hunter x Hunter (2011)


I just came here to post that, I'm 12 episodes in.


----------



## Chippy D

I just started reading Freesia.
Also Nekojiru Udon.


----------



## BTAG

Joe said:


> I just came here to post that, I'm 12 episodes in.


It's really good. It just gets progressively better, and darker as it goes on. It really separates itself from the other Shounen series, that are unfathomably more popular.


----------



## Joe

BTAG said:


> It's really good. It just gets progressively better, and darker as it goes on. It really separates itself from the other Shounen series, that are unfathomably more popular.


Lucky it's not long enough for me to get really demotivated when wanting to catch up either. I've always felt the urge to go back to it after starting a few weeks back and I've went through 11 episodes today (I skipped most of the recap though).

Normally I don't like characters like Gon but he has been a huge exception. I noticed how passive deaths are in the series, instead of avoiding them like most other shounen or making a huge deal out of minor killing they just act like it's natural.


----------



## BTAG

Joe said:


> Lucky it's not long enough for me to get really demotivated when wanting to catch up either. I've always felt the urge to go back to it after starting a few weeks back and I've went through 11 episodes today (I skipped most of the recap though).
> 
> Normally I don't like characters like Gon but I do. I noticed how passive deaths are in the series, instead of avoiding them like most other shounen or making a huge deal out of minor killing.


Yeah, I just went crazy since I had nothing else to do, and I've gotten to 97 in about a week. It's very hard to stop watching when you are in the middle of an arc.

Everything about it stands out from other Shounen. Thankfully they don't spend several episodes on one fight, or have 50% of the episodes be filler.
The deaths are really well handled, as you said. I mean other shows, cough*Akame ga Kill* cough, try to make the audience feel incredibly upset after the death of a character that you've known for 2 episodes, while in HxH, they're just one of the many victims of the brutality inherent to that world.


----------



## Joe

BTAG said:


> Yeah, I just went crazy since I had nothing else to do, and I've gotten to 97 in about a week. It's very hard to stop watching when you are in the middle of an arc.
> 
> Everything about it stands out from other Shounen. Thankfully they don't spend several episodes on one fight, or have 50% of the episodes be filler.
> The deaths are really well handled, as you said. I mean other shows, cough*Akame ga Kill* cough, try to make the audience feel incredibly upset after the death of a character that you've known for 2 episodes, while in HxH, they're just one of the many victims of the brutality inherent to that world.


Ah I was like that with Fairy Tail when I started it, which is cliche as a shounen but I loved it at the time, still fond of it. That only has about 5-10 filler episodes now I mention it so I was almost always in the middle of an arc. Akame Ga Kill was on my list of things to start, was hoping it wouldn't be too emotional.


----------



## BTAG

Joe said:


> Ah I was like that with Fairy Tail when I started it, which is cliche as a shounen but I loved it at the time, still fond of it. That only has about 5-10 filler episodes now I mention it so I was almost always in the middle of an arc. Akame Ga Kill was on my list of things to start, was hoping it wouldn't be too emotional.


I really quickly watched the first 50 episodes of Fairy Tail, and then stopped for some unknown reason. I'll finish it eventually. 
Akame ga Kill tries really hard to make you feel shocked, but unless you have an ability to get deeply attached to characters that have little to no development, you shouldn't feel too emotional. It's not particularly good in my opinion, but it's fun at times, and it's always good to keep up to date on what's popular, despite the quality of it being debatable.


----------



## Chuunibyou

The new Fate/Stay is really good. I'm reading the Nisekoi manga because I'm obsessed with the anime. Gonna watch Amagi Brilliant PRk


----------



## Joe

BTAG said:


> I really quickly watched the first 50 episodes of Fairy Tail, and then stopped for some unknown reason. I'll finish it eventually.
> Akame ga Kill tries really hard to make you feel shocked, but unless you have an ability to get deeply attached to characters that have little to no development, you shouldn't feel too emotional. It's not particularly good in my opinion, but it's fun at times, and it's always good to keep up to date on what's popular, despite the quality of it being debatable.


I watched the first episode of Akame ga Kill, it did surprise me a lot, thought it would be a cliche relationship with his childhood friends. It seems interesting enough to finish I guess. Are you following anything else? I never keep up with series.


----------



## BTAG

Joe said:


> I watched the first episode of Akame ga Kill, it did surprise me a lot, thought it would be a cliche relationship with his childhood friends. It seems interesting enough to finish I guess. Are you following anything else? I never keep up with series.


I had about 18 shows that I was following for the first 7 or so weeks of the season, but for whatever reason, I stopped watching a handful of those, so it went down to around 12. Most of the shows I was watching are finished now, but the currently airing shows I'm watch still, are Kiseijuu (Parasyte), Cross Ange, Log Horizon 2, Nanatsu no Taizai, Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso, and Shirobako. Overall, the Fall season was very enjoyable for me, but unfortunately the upcoming season looks a bit lackluster.


----------



## Joe

BTAG said:


> I had about 18 shows that I was following for the first 7 or so weeks of the season, but for whatever reason, I stopped watching a handful of those, so it went down to around 12. Most of the shows I was watching are finished now, but the currently airing shows I'm watch still, are Kiseijuu (Parasyte), Cross Ange, Log Horizon 2, Nanatsu no Taizai, Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso, and Shirobako. Overall, the Fall season was very enjoyable for me, but unfortunately the upcoming season looks a bit lackluster.


Thanks, I mightpick up Nanatsu. I think I'll start following Death Parade next season as well as Jojo's.


----------



## To22

Aerblade said:


> Getting back onto Naruto Shippuuden with like 4 years of the anime to catch up on.


Having huge backlogs of Anime/Manga is the best. I'm happy for you lol.


----------



## Aerblade

Zone said:


> Having huge backlogs of Anime/Manga is the best. I'm happy for you lol.


I have been a fan of the series for longer than that but its something I keep getting in and out of. Especially wanna catch up since I will be cosplaying from it later this year.


----------



## bancho1993

Case Closed


----------



## Nekomata

Currently watching: Saint Seiya Omega and Wake Up, Girls!


----------



## Anjelliex

I was watching No Game No Life but since I have a PS4 that has now been put on haitus xD


----------



## herk

Just bought the first volume of Ranma 1/2, haven't started it yet though. That older style is so appealing to me right now.


----------



## pineapple2220

Currently watching Psycho-Pass 2.


----------



## Improbable

Just rewatched Hajime no Ippo, then watched HnI: New Challenger and HnI: Rising for the first time.
I'd rate the first season as among the best anime I've seen. Such a motivational series.

I also watched Kaiji and Kaiji 2 on the side, which were great. Second season slightly better as they fixed the pacing issues I had with the first.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

I just completed _Freezing_. two thumbs up!


----------



## Joe

First 40 episodes of HxH 2011.


----------



## cosmicslop

pineapple2220 said:


> Currently watching Psycho-Pass 2.


Are you enjoying it so far? I read people saying it's not as good as the first one. But then again, everyone on the internet is picky. I'm not sure if I should start watching it.


----------



## pineapple2220

cosmicslop said:


> Are you enjoying it so far? I read people saying it's not as good as the first one. But then again, everyone on the internet is picky. I'm not sure if I should start watching it.


I just finished it a few days ago...I enjoyed it but I agree it wasn't as good as the first one.


----------



## BTAG

pineapple2220 said:


> I just finished it a few days ago...I enjoyed it but I agree it wasn't as good as the first one.


I just finished Hunter x Hunter (2011), and I feel a bit empty inside.

In regards to Psycho Pass 2, it isn't particularly good, but I think it's worth it just for Akane's character development, and to get further prepared for the film. There is one character in Psycho Pass 2 that might take the cake as the most annoying character that I have ever seen in anime.

I'm about to start Ping Pong since it's in the conversation for anime of the year. I also sort of want to rewatch Kuroko in preparation for season 3, but that's a long shot.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I watched the first episode of Air Gear last night, and I wasn't expecting it to be so... explicit.


----------



## Chuunibyou

I loved Psycho-pass and psycho-pass 2!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I started Death Note last night, and wow, I'm really enjoying it. I'm 4 episodes in right now.


----------



## c4our

Tsukimonogatari


----------



## mezzoforte

Revolutionary Girl Utena and Blood+

@Glass-Shards It gets even better. I loved Death Note.


----------



## Chuunibyou

I never did finish death note but the beginning and the opening song is really good lol


----------



## mezzoforte

Chuunibyou said:


> I never did finish death note but the beginning and the opening song is really good lol


Yup, those songs are what got me into Japanese music. :clap


----------



## kaminagi

Ao Haru Ride


----------



## Chuunibyou

Now I listen to like 4 japanese bands daily and have a playlist that's just openings/endings from anime >.>
Oops.


----------



## Elad

interesting to see where the original ending for tokyo ghoul √A goes

(semi spoiler below0

second season opener changed the course of events completely

also some cool kaneki/rize artwork during the ending


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dragonskull

I just finished watching Welcome to the N.H.K. Started Ghost Hound about two days ago.


----------



## BTAG

I finished Black Lagoon recently, so now, I'm watching all the new shows this season, and I'll probably start Black Lagoon The Second Barrage fairly soon.


----------



## lovableplatypus

Reading Hana Yori Dango for the millionth time. Always so funny.


----------



## bfs

Anime: I'm catching up to one piece then gonna watch evagelion

Manga: Some romance mangas I need to finish lol (don't judge me), 1/2 prince, fairy tail, Attack on Titan and some others I can't remember lol.


----------



## noconfidenceguy

One Piece, Kiseijuu, and Aldnoah Zero are my faves that are currently airing. Yowamushi Pedal is also very enjoyable, have a soft spot for sports anime.


----------



## gumball

death parade looks really interesting so thats on my watch list for this season XD and currently watching Akatsuki no Yona c:


----------



## Chuunibyou

The first episode of death parade I really enjoyed. It's by the people who do Kiseijuu- my fav atm!
I'm really excited for nisekoi season 2


----------



## thecrazy88

gumball said:


> death parade looks really interesting so thats on my watch list for this season XD and currently watching Akatsuki no Yona c:


Just saw the first couple of episodes of Death Parade, it's very interesting. I'm watching Akatsuki no Yona, too.

Just caught up with Durarara!! and Kamisama Hajimema****a because of the new seasons, and I really liked them. Jojo's Bizarre Adventure will be next.

Assassination Classroom seems like it will be good as well.

Continuing Yowapeda, Kiseijuu, and Tokyo Ghoul.

Not a lot of people seem to be watching Shirobako/White Box, but it's a nice series about working in the anime industry.


----------



## thecrazy88

Onironauta said:


> Watched some episodes of Watamote...*it's sad how much i can relate with Tomoko *>.<


As much as I love that series, that's exactly why I can't re-watch it.


----------



## Nekomata

Currently watching: Saint Seiya Omega, X TV and Ginga Kikoutai Majestic Prince.


----------



## random lonely man

i am not watching anything, but in my twenties i watches kanon, air, ergo proxy, ghost in the shell, nge, paranoia agent, serial experiments lain, haibane renmei. aria the animation/natural/original, kino no tabi,


mangas: i love slice of life manga. asano inio's works (solanin), and yokohama kaidashi kikou, kabu no isaki and now i am reading kotonoba drive from him. i love that guy 

also i like aqua and aria.

i also like blame! and all stories from nihei.

in my youth i also read love hina manga and i also watched love hina anime.


----------



## kaminagi

Puella Magi Madoka Magica


----------



## BTAG

I'm finally watching Code Geass, and I'm watching Baby Steps as well. Watching Kuroko 3, Durarara 2, Kancolle, Koufoku Graffiti, Saekano, Rolling Girls, Death Parade, Assassination Classroom, Absolute Duo, and Yuri Kuma this season, with Rolling Girls and Kuroko being my favorites.


----------



## MylesB93

Started Sword Art Online a few days ago... My god, episode 14 :cry :cry :cry


----------



## sad vlad

Tokyo Ghoul season 2. Death Parade didn't convince me.


----------



## Hadoukensensei

I'm watching:
Assasination classroom my favorite anime so far
Aldonoah Zero season 2
Jojo 
Gintama (rewatch)


----------



## cosmicslop

I am reading Before Dawn and the End of The World, almost done. Short, sweet anthology of one shots.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

*Parasyte -the maxim-*

I think it's easily one of the hottest anime right now


----------



## roxybudgy

Watching Parasyte too. As someone who loves spoilers, I also went ahead and read the entire manga that it is based on. So I pretty much know what will happen next, but I still greatly enjoy seeing each new episode.

From the current season, I'm also watching Aldnoah Zero and Maria the Virgin Witch, plus a few others which I don't care too much about at this stage.


----------



## Quirky

Currently on the Sky Island arc of One Piece.


----------



## CJanene

Brother's Conflict- kinda weird, little disturbing 
High School of the Dead- very good, haven't finished it yet
Fairy Tail- its so long I will never finish it but its still good
Tokyo Ghoul- I'm in love

I haven't read any of the manga to anything yet but my first one will probably be Black Butler


----------



## ufobaby11

I've been on a Miyazaki kick myself. Are they're other Studio Ghibli movies (or any other animation studios) that are on par?


----------



## Paper Samurai

ufobaby11 said:


> I've been on a Miyazaki kick myself. Are they're other Studio Ghibli movies (or any other animation studios) that are on par?


The only studio that compares and in some ways out does Ghibli (at least in my opinion) is actually the work of one guy. His name is Satoshi Kon, he sadly died recently but he finished about half a dozen movies and each and every one is ridiculously good. His content is slightly more mature than Ghibli but they have a very similar whimsical quality to them.


----------



## ufobaby11

Paper Samurai said:


> The only studio that compares and in some ways out does Ghibli (at least in my opinion) is actually the work of one guy. His name is Satoshi Kon, he sadly died recently but he finished about half a dozen movies and each and every one is ridiculously good. His content is slightly more mature than Ghibli but they have a very similar whimsical quality to them.


Awesome thanks! I have seen Paprika, but thanks for turning me on to the director behind the film.


----------



## roxybudgy

I'm quite partial to Mamoru Hododa's films, such as The Girl Who Leapt Through Time, Summer Wars and Wolf Children. He's got another film coming out later this year.

http://myanimelist.net/people/5067/Mamoru_Hosoda

Currently enjoying "Maria The Virgin Witch", was initially put off by the title, but it's actually quite interesting. I especially love the cute bird familiars.


----------



## cosmicslop

I'm reading MW and Boku to Issho. Polar opposites in tone.


----------



## Sprocketjam

I've started watching Tokyo Ghoul after catching up with Parasyte (which is amazing btw).


----------



## ScorchedEarth

So... this exists, for some reason. And I love it.


----------



## BTAG

I'm watching Ace of Diamond, and absolutely loving it.


----------



## sparkplug74

Currently watching Parasyte just like everyone else, and it's definitely the best one I've watched in a while. Also watching Aldnoah Zero S2 and Log Horizon S2.


----------



## Fat Man

I'm watching Devil Survivor 2: The Animation. I've been hooked on this anime since Thursday, It's Saturday and I'm already on the tenth episode.


----------



## Kiyomi

watching death parade, the black haired girl is infuriating


----------



## Kocchinoserifu

Kiyomi said:


> watching death parade, the black haired girl is infuriating


YES, particularly after yesterday's episode!! I understand why she reacted the way she did, but she should know by now that Decim's only doing his job.

Other than Death Parade, I'm watching season 2 of Durarara!!, though it lacks the impact of the first season IMO.


----------



## CJanene

I'm finally watching One Piece and Black Lagoon


----------



## Fat Man

Super Sonico: The Animation. It's odd, I want to hate it, but I can't bring myself to do so.


----------



## roxybudgy

Really enjoying "Maria the Virgin Witch" at the moment. Initially I didn't bother because I was put off by the title and setting it in France during the 100 years war period gave me the image of boring medieval wars.

But people were raving about it, so I check it out, and I'm glad I did. The story is actually quite interesting, can't wait to see what happens next, and I love the adorable owl familiars. The portrayal of God/religion is also interesting, as it paints the picture that even if God exists, it makes no difference to the people.


----------



## Salvador Dali

I've currently been watching:
Parasyte
Death Parade
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Kokoro Connect
Chihayafuru

And a few others.


----------



## iminnocentenough

Watching Yu Yu Hakasho!


----------



## RueTheKnight

Currently watching 
-Parasyte -the maxim-
-Death Parade (Jams out to that OP)
-Assassination Classroom
- I was watching Tokyo Ghoul but I'm sticking to the manga instead love the series though easily my favorite atm

I also recently watched No Game No Life, and cannot stop listening to opening theme song on repeat :boogie


----------



## animeflower6084

Currently watching Durarara x2 and World Trigger. 

I did watch the fist episode of death parade, but i'm still on the fence about watching it but I do like the OP though.


----------



## Boriya

Currently watching..

- Yuri Kuma Arashi (initial confusion has given way to slightly less confusion, which is good)
- Aldnoah 2nd season (not enjoying it as much as the first season)
- Koufuku Graffiti (food porn)
- Death Parade (reminds me of Hell Girl for the episodic character studies; liking it)
- Area 88 (sugoi military aircraft; can't enough)

Might just give Mushishi another go since it's rated fairly high. First 3 episodes bored me though.


----------



## Kind Of

Aldnoah Zero's second season just pulled a Disney. Boo. Shame on you. Now I can't take anything in this anime seriously.

It could have been so deliciously dark and sharp, but like so much anime it pulls its punches so that it can keep being cute.

This is why I mostly read books.

I had the same problem with Linebarrels of Iron. It had such a good, dark premise and display of character the first few episodes, and then it just started putzing around with love interests, pervert jokes, cutesy filler, and increasingly generic scenes of people in mechs shouting and explaining their plans because somebody didn't have the writer's balls (they were too busy sucking them) to follow through with what the main character could be truly capable of.

Screw you guys, I'm going home to Cormac McCarthy's _Everybody Dies and Nobody Comes Back to Life_, the audiobook, a.k.a. _The Road_.


----------



## sparkplug74

Arteriax said:


> I might start watching 'Kiseijuu' now since everybody's been talking about it -- I liked the animation a lot when I first saw the trailer; It's a lot different from the manga.


Watch it ASAP. Like right now. You won't regret it, I guarantee you.



> And Ohhhh, is anyone excited about the second season of 'Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru'? First episode will be released in April I think!


I sure am. Hachiman is one of the most relatable protagonists around for introverts and loners.


----------



## Fat Man

I'm re-watching The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya. It's my favorite amine of all time.


----------



## fotschi

Kind Of said:


> Aldnoah Zero's second season just pulled a Disney. Boo. Shame on you. Now I can't take anything in this anime seriously.
> 
> It could have been so deliciously dark and sharp, but like so much anime it pulls its punches so that it can keep being cute.
> 
> This is why I mostly read books.
> 
> I had the same problem with Linebarrels of Iron. It had such a good, dark premise and display of character the first few episodes, and then it just started putzing around with love interests, pervert jokes, cutesy filler, and increasingly generic scenes of people in mechs shouting and explaining their plans because somebody didn't have the writer's balls (they were too busy sucking them) to follow through with what the main character could be truly capable of.
> 
> Screw you guys, I'm going home to Cormac McCarthy's _Everybody Dies and Nobody Comes Back to Life_, the audiobook, a.k.a. _The Road_.


I've only watched the first couple episodes of the 2nd season. Should I even bother finishing? I enjoyed the first bit of the first season and it kept getting worse.



Arteriax said:


> Just recently finished watching 'Ghost in the Shell: Arise', which was pretty good, but the S.A.C and 2nd gig is still my favourite from the whole franchise.
> 
> I might start watching 'Kiseijuu' now since everybody's been talking about it -- I liked the animation a lot when I first saw the trailer; It's a lot different from the manga.


First movie and first season of SAC are unbeatable.

And kiseijuu is good, I'm pretty far behind on it but it is a solid show. Gets a bit grimdark at times but it's fun to watch, so who cares. Though I never read the manga so I don't know if the manga is any better in that department. But the show is still a fun watch.


----------



## Kind Of

fotschi said:


> I've only watched the first couple episodes of the 2nd season. Should I even bother finishing? I enjoyed the first bit of the first season and it kept getting worse.


I can't say, because I stopped watching after the first episode. I bleached my brain with some good 1979 sci-fi today to try to forget what I saw.

Probably for the best, because my gut tells me Aldnoah Zero's team isn't satisfied with a double-Disney and is gunning for a triple.


----------



## fotschi

Kind Of said:


> I can't say, because I stopped watching after the first episode. I bleached my brain with some good 1979 sci-fi today to try to forget what I saw.
> 
> Probably for the best, because my gut tells me Aldnoah Zero's team isn't satisfied with a double-Disney and is gunning for a triple.


With Urobuchi's name slapped all over it I figured they'd at least try to not pull that bs. Guess I was wrong...



Arteriax said:


> Amg, you changed your DP to Tatami Galaxy!!!!!!!!!!!! That's like my favourite anime. :clap


Yay! My favorite show too. Masaaki Yuasa = best director ever


----------



## Kind Of

At least I still have Parasyte. In the beginning I made a prediction that Migi was female and would become Shinichi's romantic interest (because why not? the best stalker girlfriends live inside of you), but have been proven wrong on both accounts.



fotschi said:


> With Urobuchi's name slapped all over it I figured they'd at least try to not pull that bs. Guess I was wrong...


... but I was right! I went to episode 2 just to see if what was being hinted at was really about to happen.

Aldnoah Zero sets a new high score in a category nobody wants to be winning. A kick in the balls of viewers who gave a whole season's worth of their attention.


----------



## Kanova

With the release of Xenoverse, I am rewatching Dragonball/Z/GT and am on episode 24 of DBZ. Also watching No Game No Life


----------



## Salvador Dali

I'm currently watching:
Spice and Wolf
Tatami Galaxy
Space Dandy
The original Hunter x Hunter, after watching the 2011 version (couldn't get enough of my HxH fix, lol)


----------



## Elad

tokyo ghoul spoiler pic below

so start scrolling already

***










dis gon b gud'


----------



## SwerveMcNerve

I've been in a somber mood and I'm thinking of re-watching Naoki Urasawa's Monster. Always thought that show was a real masterpiece.


----------



## BTAG

I'm still just watching Diamond no Ace so that I can be caught up for the 2nd season in a couple of weeks. I'm so incredibly excited about the upcoming Spring season. It's a veritable treasure trove of great (or so I hope) shows.


----------



## Quirky

Currently more than halfway through the Water 7 arc of One Piece and also watching No. 6.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

World Trigger is good.
Tokyo Ghoul is starting to get serious again.
Parasyte is easily the best Anime of the year.


----------



## sparkplug74

Just finished watching the latest episode of Aldnoah Zero. A huge improvement over last week's ep, that's all I could say. 

I can hardly wait for next season's anime lineup to finally start airing. Fate/stay night, Nisekoi, Oregairu, Highschool DxD. Man, Spring 2015 sure is stacked.


----------



## Nekomata

Currently watching:
Night Shift Nurses 2
Inu to Hasami wa Tsukaiyou (Dog & Scissors)
Saint Seiya Omega (a long and steady process it may be xD)


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

nekomata said:


> night shift nurses 2


*ಠ_ಠ*

...:lol


----------



## Nekomata

Inscrutable Banana said:


> *ಠ_ಠ*
> 
> ...:lol


I know. It's worse than the first one, but still oddly compelling....

o_____o;


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Nekomata said:


> I know. It's worse than the first one, but still oddly compelling....
> 
> o_____o;


Indeed-morbid curiosity, perhaps. I won't pretend like I didn't watch the whole thing when someone suggested I do so years ago. ¬_¬

That same person also suggested that I watch Golden Boy, which was far more tame by comparison, legitimately entertaining, and oddly charming.


----------



## Cheesecake

Three episodes into Kill la Kill.


----------



## Nekomata

Inscrutable Banana said:


> Indeed-morbid curiosity, perhaps. I won't pretend like I didn't watch the whole thing when someone suggested I do so years ago. ¬_¬
> 
> That same person also suggested that I watch Golden Boy, which was far more tame by comparison, legitimately entertaining, and oddly charming.


Indeed, morbid curiosity...

It was that same curiosity that led me to watch Bible Black a couple years ago..... At first when I watched the original Night Shift Nurses I didn't see the similarities, I do now......

On another note, I haven't seen Golden Boy before, you like it? xD


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Nekomata said:


> Indeed, morbid curiosity...
> 
> It was that same curiosity that led me to watch Bible Black a couple years ago..... At first when I watched the original Night Shift Nurses I didn't see the similarities, I do now......
> 
> On another note, I haven't seen Golden Boy before, you like it? xD


Ha, that's a precarious path to set out on-who knows where it'll lead. ¬_¬

Part of Golden Boy's charm was the sheer amount of enthusiasm that the English voice actor for the main character puts into it; it's one of the few times where I prefer the English dub:


----------



## fotschi

sparkplug74 said:


> Just finished watching the latest episode of Aldnoah Zero. A huge improvement over last week's ep, that's all I could say.
> 
> I can hardly wait for next season's anime lineup to finally start airing. Fate/stay night, Nisekoi, Oregairu, Highschool DxD. Man, Spring 2015 sure is stacked.


but if I pick it up again I've got like 10 episodes to trudge through...

Also looking forward to FSN. The cliffhanger from the first half of it was unbearable. Also new GITS, maybe I'll actually watch arise now.

I finally started catching up on rolling girls, that show is amazingly comfy. Also motorcycles, yayyy








Best bike


----------



## BTAG

fotschi said:


> but if I pick it up again I've got like 10 episodes to trudge through...
> 
> Also looking forward to FSN. The cliffhanger from the first half of it was unbearable. Also new GITS, maybe I'll actually watch arise now.
> 
> I finally started catching up on rolling girls, that show is amazingly comfy. Also motorcycles, yayyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best bike


I was completely oblivious to the fact that FSN ended on a cliffhanger. I know how the rest of UBW goes, but I can imagine it being unbearable for those that don't know, to wait 3 months or so to see what happens.


----------



## sparkplug74

BTAG said:


> I was completely oblivious to the fact that FSN ended on a cliffhanger. I know how the rest of UBW goes, but I can imagine it being unbearable for those that don't know, to wait 3 months or so to see what happens.


LOL same here. I've already read the visual novel so I already know what's gonna happen, but I know what it feels to wait for like an eternity to know what happens next. I've already experienced it with Psycho-Pass and Aldnoah Zero, and it was just double the frustration because both of those shows ended up having a really sh*tty second season. :x


----------



## fotschi

sparkplug74 said:


> LOL same here. I've already read the visual novel so I already know what's gonna happen, but I know what it feels to wait for like an eternity to know what happens next. I've already experienced it with Psycho-Pass and Aldnoah Zero, and it was just double the frustration because both of those shows ended up having a really sh*tty second season. :x


if FSN second season is as sh*tty as those I will cry and maybe finally get around to playing the VN. Although PP2 wasn't /that/ bad, just not near as good as the first. And at least all those shows got second seasons at all. Kino no tabi 2 and jintai 2 when


----------



## sparkplug74

fotschi said:


> if FSN second season is as sh*tty as those I will cry and maybe finally get around to playing the VN. Although PP2 wasn't /that/ bad, just not near as good as the first. And at least all those shows got second seasons at all. Kino no tabi 2 and jintai 2 when


Don't worry about that. The story of UBW is so good that even the worst animation studios won't be able to ***** it up. Haha.


----------



## fotschi

sparkplug74 said:


> Don't worry about that. The story of UBW is so good that even the worst animation studios won't be able to ***** it up. Haha.


Deen and JC Staff can pull miracles (what tsukihime anime?) but thankfully this is ufotable so I have faith.


----------



## BTAG

fotschi said:


> Deen and JC Staff can pull miracles (what tsukihime anime?) but thankfully this is ufotable so I have faith.


I will rejoice when a competent studio tackles Tsukihime. JC Staff made one of my favorite anime (Nodame Cantabile), so I'll always have some faith in them. If they screw up Shokugeki no Souma though......I'll be furious with them.


----------



## fotschi

BTAG said:


> I will rejoice when a competent studio tackles Tsukihime. JC Staff made one of my favorite anime (Nodame Cantabile), so I'll always have some faith in them. If they screw up Shokugeki no Souma though......I'll be furious with them.


Yeah JC Staff I don't consider as bottom barrel as Deen with stuff like that and Azumanga, but even Deen made good stuff like the new Rozen Maiden (not as good as earlier stuff but still great, needs more seasons, can't have enough rozen maiden). But with bad studios, I go in expecting every show they do to be bad and then when they do pull something good it feels mindbogglingly amazing.


----------



## sparkplug74

When you think about it, Deen's UBW movie was actually pretty mediocre. I wouldn't put it against them too much though, because they had to shove 20+ hours of visual novel gameplay into a 1+ hour movie.


----------



## fotschi

sparkplug74 said:


> When you think about it, Deen's UBW movie was actually pretty mediocre. I wouldn't put it against them too much though, because they had to shove 20+ hours of visual novel gameplay into a 1+ hour movie.


Yeah, VN adaptations tend to be screwed from the start, especially if it's not gonna be a full 24 eps.


----------



## sparkplug74

fotschi said:


> Yeah, VN adaptations tend to be screwed from the start, especially if it's not gonna be a full 24 eps.


There are a few exceptions though. Ironically, one of them is Deen's Higurashi. Up to now, I still can't believe that my favorite anime of all time came from one of the worst studios out there. :lol


----------



## fotschi

sparkplug74 said:


> There are a few exceptions though. Ironically, one of them is Deen's Higurashi. Up to now, I still can't believe that my favorite anime of all time came from one of the worst studios out there. :lol


I love that show too. And with 07th expansion's art, Deen's QUALITY animation is kind of fitting heh. You're making me wanna rewatch it...


----------



## Salvador Dali

Just got started on Princess Tutu and Golden Boy.
I'm also watching Chi's Sweet Home, for reasons that escape even my own comprehension.


----------



## Kalliber

one piece and tokyo ghoul re


----------



## sparkplug74

fotschi said:


> I love that show too. And with 07th expansion's art, Deen's QUALITY animation is kind of fitting heh. You're making me wanna rewatch it...


Do it. I've rewatched the show several times myself and I find myself loving it more each time.

Back on topic: currently watching Ghost in the Shell: Standalone Complex 2nd Gig. It's been a while since I finished the first season so some of the prior details in the series are a bit hazy to me, but I'll try to manage somehow.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

All of the anime currently on my to-do list:


Baccano!
FLCL
Genius Party
Genius Party Beyond
Hellsing Ultimate
Kids of the Slope
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Paranoia Agent
Space Dandy
The Devil Is a Part-Timer!
Zankyou no Terror
Macross Plus Movie Edition
Ghost in the Shell Arise
Knights of Sidonia
Kill la Kill
Psycho-Pass
Blue Exorcist
Kite
Black Butler
My Little Monster

:/


----------



## fotschi

My backlist is over a hundred shows. I wish I was exaggerating.
You should definitely start with nge, paranoia agent, flcl, baccano, pp and klk, in that order.



Salvador Dali said:


> Just got started on Princess Tutu


That show is not popular enough. Best duck ever


----------



## BTAG

fotschi said:


> My backlist is over a hundred shows. I wish I was exaggerating.
> You should definitely start with nge, paranoia agent, flcl, baccano, pp and klk, in that order.
> 
> That show is not popular enough. Best duck ever


My MAL Plan to Watch is at around 240,lol, so I still have quite a while to go.

I'm currently 30 episodes into Yowamushi Pedal, and I'm really enjoying it. The pacing is a bit strange, but that's how it is with most sports anime. Speaking of pacing, the most recent episode of Kuroko S3 took 20 minutes to cover 2 minutes of the 4th quarter. There's about 2 minutes left in the game, so I assume that it will be over in about 7 episodes.


----------



## Salvador Dali

fotschi said:


> That show is not popular enough. Best duck ever


Agreed. I'm only 5 episodes in, but I love this anime so far. My guess is that most people turn it down on first glance because it looks too girly, which is a shame.


----------



## sparkplug74

Salvador Dali said:


> Agreed. I'm only 5 episodes in, but I love this anime so far. My guess is that most people turn it down on first glance because it looks too girly, which is a shame.


That didn't prevent Madoka Magica from becoming popular though.


----------



## Salvador Dali

sparkplug74 said:


> That didn't prevent Madoka Magica from becoming popular though.


I've got that on my "plan to watch" list as well. Princess Tutu is actually my first magical girl anime. I usually watch more "serious" or sci-fi anime such as Monster, Ergo Proxy, Psycho-Pass, etc. so I thought I'd just try and broaden my horizons of late by trying out different types of shows I hadn't considered beforehand.


----------



## fotschi

The genius of Tutu is that it manages to be more meaningful/dark than your average magical girl show but doesn't have to resort to anything drastic like madoka, I would be fine showing Tutu to a little kid but not madoka for sure (unless I'm forgetting parts of tutu... its been a while and when I did watch it, it was too good to put down so I watched the whole thing in 1 day/night).


----------



## MetroCard

Watching: Parasyte, Yowamushi Pedal and Death Parade

Planning on watching Akira and the other Ghost in the Shell movies.


----------



## sparkplug74

Salvador Dali said:


> I've got that on my "plan to watch" list as well. Princess Tutu is actually my first magical girl anime. I usually watch more "serious" or sci-fi anime such as Monster, Ergo Proxy, Psycho-Pass, etc. so I thought I'd just try and broaden my horizons of late by trying out different types of shows I hadn't considered beforehand.


If you like dark and serious anime then Madoka Magica is right up your alley. I don't want to spoil anything for you but I'll just say this: prepare yourself mentally before watching the show if you don't want to end up traumatized for the rest of your life. :lol

Anyway, I just finished watching Parasyte's last episode. Good series overall, though the 2nd half of the show is very average compared to its first half.


----------



## Salvador Dali

fotschi said:


> The genius of Tutu is that it manages to be more meaningful/dark than your average magical girl show but doesn't have to resort to anything drastic like madoka, I would be fine showing Tutu to a little kid but not madoka for sure (unless I'm forgetting parts of tutu... its been a while and when I did watch it, it was too good to put down so I watched the whole thing in 1 day/night).


Yeah, despite it's childish/girlish artwork, the plot and characters are actually pretty damn good. I watched through 11 episodes of it today since I just love it so much. I haven't really encountered anything yet that would make it unsuitable for children in my opinion. I think I'd set the age limit to about 10 and over though, since there is some blood/violence and _very_ occasional, mild swearing.



sparkplug74 said:


> If you like dark and serious anime then Madoka Magica is right up your alley. I don't want to spoil anything for you but I'll just say this: prepare yourself mentally before watching the show if you don't want to end up traumatized for the rest of your life. :lol
> 
> Anyway, I just finished watching Parasyte's last episode. Good series overall, though the 2nd half of the show is very average compared to its first half.


Hmm, I might have to put this show higher up on my priority list now, that's definitely intrigued me. :b

Just finished Parasyte earlier today as well. I agree that the second half the season wasn't that great. I thought it was amazing when it was still new, but it slowly started to get more boring as the series dragged on. But it was still a great anime, I've been reading the manga at a steady pace as well, only 20 chapters in so far.


----------



## sparkplug74

Salvador Dali said:


> Hmm, I might have to put this show higher up on my priority list now, that's definitely intrigued me. :b


Yeah, definitely watch it ASAP. Just don't let your guard down while watching the show and don't EVER let the cutesy artwork fool you, or else you're in for the biggest shock of your life. That's what happened to me and my jaws were dropped to the ground for 5 full minutes before I could compose myself after watching the 3rd episode of the show. Hahaha!


----------



## Hikikomori2014

Where can I watch episode 24 of Parasyte -the maxim?
That episode came out yesterday...no, I do't want to pay premium membership @ Crunchy Roll



MetroCard said:


> Watching: Parasyte, Yowamushi Pedal and Death Parade
> 
> Planning on watching Akira and the other Ghost in the Shell movies.


----------



## sparkplug74

Hikikomori2014 said:


> Where can I watch episode 24 of Parasyte -the maxim?
> That episode came out yesterday...no, I do't want to pay premium membership @ Crunchy Roll


That depends on whether you're willing to go the pirate way or not. :um

On topic: watching Kiss X Sis OVA. Yeah, I know so please don't judge me. :afr


----------



## MetroCard

> Where can I watch episode 24 of Parasyte -the maxim?


On rawranime of course


----------



## BTAG

sparkplug74 said:


> That depends on whether you're willing to go the pirate way or not. :um
> 
> On topic: watching Kiss X Sis OVA. Yeah, I know so please don't judge me. :afr


Those OVA's are pretty incredible. I just watched the newest High School DxD New OVA where they battle a guy that's trying to turn himself into lingerie. I don't think I've ever laughed so hard watching anime. It was just so incredibly absurd throughout.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

I have already seen Kiss X Sis OVA. I liked it



sparkplug74 said:


> That depends on whether you're willing to go the pirate way or not. :um
> 
> On topic: watching Kiss X Sis OVA. Yeah, I know so please don't judge me. :afr


----------



## Hikikomori2014

thanks!



MetroCard said:


> On rawranime of course


----------



## Salvador Dali

sparkplug74 said:


> Yeah, definitely watch it ASAP. Just don't let your guard down while watching the show and don't EVER let the cutesy artwork fool you, or else you're in for the biggest shock of your life. That's what happened to me and my jaws were dropped to the ground for 5 full minutes before I could compose myself after watching the 3rd episode of the show. Hahaha!


Just watched the first 2 episodes earlier. I'm a bit disappointed that I didn't watch up to the third episode now, lol. Thank God it's the weekend tomorrow, maybe I'll try marathoning the series if I can squeeze in the time between my 5+ hour long Bloodborne sessions.



BTAG said:


> Those OVA's are pretty incredible. I just watched the newest High School DxD New OVA where they battle a guy that's trying to turn himself into lingerie. I don't think I've ever laughed so hard watching anime. It was just so incredibly absurd throughout.


I've never really been interested in High School DxD, but I feel like I need to watch this now after reading about this alleged attempt at one trying to turn himself into lingerie. I need to know whether or not he succeeds, and it it's indeed possible for lingerie to become sentient after such a transformation.


----------



## fotschi

Salvador Dali said:


> Just watched the first 2 episodes earlier. I'm a bit disappointed that I didn't watch up to the third episode now, lol. Thank God it's the weekend tomorrow, maybe I'll try marathoning the series if I can squeeze in the time between my 5+ hour long Bloodborne sessions.


Third episode is one of the most memorable episodes of any show I've seen. Very heartwarming. Definitely watch it, hehe

Anyways just watched Rolling Girls final episode. I cried. The plot was pretty terrible though but the show was 100% good vibes, would recommend.

Also caught up on YuriKuma Arashi. Holy mother of god, this show is amazing. Can't wait for last episode. The amount of fanservice is pretty creepy and disgusting but after a few eps you become desensitized to it, and the plot and messages behind the show are absolutely superb and presented very well. I need to watch the rest of Ikuhara's stuff, I dropped penguindrum after a few ep and after seeing this I am regretting that decision. After last episode of YuriKuma airs I'm probably going to marathon that and Utena.


----------



## sparkplug74

fotschi said:


> Third episode is one of the most memorable episodes of any show I've seen. *Very heartwarming*. Definitely watch it, hehe


:evil


----------



## Nekomata

Currently watching:
Night Shift Nurses: Kranke
Bokurano
Saint Seiya: The Lost Canvas


----------



## Salvador Dali

Just gotten started on Level E and Higashi No Eden, 2 episodes in on both of them.

Level E is absolutely hilarious, especially the first few minutes of episode 2 after the cliffhanger of the first episode.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Started to watch Hellsing Ultimate and after a couple of episodes it started to feel like it had a lot of style but not much substance. I ended up skimming through the rest of the episodes. I prefer the older series from 2001, methinks.


----------



## Salvador Dali

fotschi said:


> Third episode is one of the most memorable episodes of any show I've seen. Very heartwarming. Definitely watch it, hehe


You're absolutely right, it was the most heart warming thing I've seen in a long time. Like a litter of newborn kittens opening their eyes for the first time. So sweet, so loving... :b



Inscrutable Banana said:


> Started to watch Hellsing Ultimate and after a couple of episodes it started to feel like it had a lot of style but not much substance. I ended up skimming through the rest of the episodes. I prefer the older series from 2001, methinks.


I preferred Ultimate to the original Hellsing, but I do agree that it lacks substance. It was fun to watch, especially with the vast amounts of explicit gore, but I couldn't really care less about whatever the plot was supposed to be about.


----------



## BTAG

The cliffhanger on the penultimate episode of Yowamushi Pedal Grande Road makes me so furious, but thankfully the final episode releases tomorrow. I feel like this will be one of the shows that leaves me with an incredible void when it finishes, so hopefully I can find something else to take its place. Thankfully the Spring season is almost here.


----------



## animeflower6084

Recently started watching Angel Beats.


----------



## Fat Man

I'm watching Wooser's hand to Mouth Life season 1 on Crunchyroll. It reminds me of Keroro Gunso, maybe that's why I like it so much.


----------



## fotschi

Salvador Dali said:


> You're absolutely right, it was the most heart warming thing I've seen in a long time. Like a litter of newborn kittens opening their eyes for the first time. So sweet, so loving... :b


heheeee



Salvador Dali said:


> I preferred Ultimate to the original Hellsing, but I do agree that it lacks substance. It was fun to watch, especially with the vast amounts of explicit gore, but I couldn't really care less about whatever the plot was supposed to be about.


I need to finish Ultimate, when I started watching it, it wasn't complete yet, then some demon who'd read the manga spoiled everything and I lost motivation. Heck I still remember half the spoilers, maybe in another 5 years I can watch it...

Watched YuriKuma Arashi finale today, cried a bunch, hnggg'd a bunch, was the happiest unhappy end ever. Then immediately started marathoning Utena, goodbye studying I've got 34 ep left. What has happened to me I used to dislike Ikuhara


----------



## sparkplug74

Currently in the middle of marathoning To Love Ru season 1. My jaw hurts like hell from laughing too much. :lol


----------



## animeflower6084

Been watching an anime called Ebiten. It reminds me of The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya but it's a bit more mature though and it's about an astronomy club but the main character looks similar to Haruhi and acts a lot like Haruhi in my opinion.


----------



## BTAG

sparkplug74 said:


> Currently in the middle of marathoning To Love Ru season 1. My jaw hurts like hell from laughing too much. :lol


It's pretty astonishing how much worse season 1 is when compared to Motto and Darkness, so there is many more laughs to come.


----------



## sparkplug74

BTAG said:


> It's pretty astonishing how much worse season 1 is when compared to Motto and Darkness, so there is many more laughs to come.


Yeah, seems like most episodes are only fillers and fanservice but who cares. I'm just here for the laughs. :lol


----------



## Kind Of

Just started Space Dandy. It's... so.. beautiful. Take my money take all of my money.

Robots!


----------



## Nekomata

Currently watching:
Encouragement of Climb Season 2
Bokurano
Saint Seiya: The Lost Canvas


----------



## kaminagi

Watching: Akame ga Kill


----------



## BTAG

I've just been watching the first episode of all the new anime, and trying to finally finish season 1 of Ace of Diamond. I got through the first 60 in like 5 days, but for whatever reason, I've struggled to finish the last 15. I still love the show mind you.


----------



## Conviction07

I have about 400gb of anime I still have to watch but right now I'm trying to finish off Monster which I started on about four years ago. Also Psycho Pass and Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## BTAG

Arteriax said:


> Omg guys 'Yahari Ore no Seishun 2nd season' XD "I want to protect this smile" :haha


Hachiman's reaction to him is absolutely priceless.


----------



## Quirky

Finally getting around to watching Neon Genesis Evangelion, the original version, and boy is it so existential!


----------



## Malek

I just finished watching an old anime entitled Beserk, the ending was very dark and the rest of the story is in manga.

Made me want to watch happier shows like Log Horizon, One Piece, or Naruto. Heh.


----------



## RueTheKnight

Reading Owari no Seraph and I'm pretty hooked so far gotta love series that paint humans as the greatest monster huehuehue


----------



## Salvador Dali

I've been watching Yu Yu Hakusho, which has really picked up after the 20th episode. Tournament arcs in shonen anime usually tend to be my least favourite, but I'm actually really enjoying the one in Hakusho so far (28 eps in).
This series is like a mix of Dragon Ball and Hunter x Hunter.

I don't normally invest in any more than one extremely long, 100+ episode series at a time, but I've also gotten started on Gintama. The new season that's come out recently has prompted me to finally start watching it.
I didn't expect this show to be quite so hilarious, it's great!

Other than those two, I've also been watching some shorter anime on the side: Yona of the Dawn, Bartender, Revolutionary Girl Utena, etc.


----------



## sparkplug74

Just finished my To Love-Ru marathon (Yami-chan best girl! Sorry, can't help myself) so I finally got around to watching the first episodes of the shows I've been waiting to air this Spring season. High School DxD was pretty meh, Fate/stay night was just how I expected it to be, and Oregairu is pretty hilarious (lol Hachiman). Now I'm waiting for Nisekoi's first ep to air and I'm all set.

As for other shows, I'll just wait how this season plays out. I'll watch the shows that would get good reception from fans after they finish airing.


----------



## fotschi

Quirky said:


> Finally getting around to watching Neon Genesis Evangelion, the original version, and boy is it so existential!


Even though nobody will agree with me ever, the original ending is far better than EoE.

webm related:
http://a.pomf.se/hhuilo.webm


----------



## Fat Man

I'm currently reading Psyren and it's cool so far.

As for Anime, I don't know what to watch next. I'm thinking about looking at Horizon in The Middle of Nowhere, but I'm not sure. I was also thinking about following one of the spring anime coming out this year, but I'm not too fond of waiting for episodes to come out each week or whenever they do.

Think I'm going to start watching Sailor Moon Crystal...maybe..


----------



## Nekomata

Currently watching:
Z/X: Ignition
Sunday Without God
Saint Seiya: The Lost Canvas


----------



## Furio

Mob Psycho 100 and 3x3 Eyes


----------



## sparkplug74

Just finished watching Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso. Pretty good overall, but a bit overrated IMO considering how highly rated it was. 

Still thinking of what to watch next. I've been watching nothing but comedy and drama lately, so maybe something dark and psychological this time.


----------



## Michimon

Dragon Ball Kai!

Never stopped loving DBZ, ever since I was a kid


----------



## Fat Man

I Marathoned Deadman Wonderland on Netflix from last night into today, and man is this show awesome. I wish their was a second season, but sadly it most likely won't happen. Apparently the anime wasn't popular enough in Japan to warrant a second season. It's a shame, as I was nearing the last two episodes I was saying to myself, "I can't wait to watch season two".


----------



## Salvador Dali

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I Marathoned Deadman Wonderland on Netflix from last night into today, and man is this show awesome. I wish their was a second season, but sadly it most likely won't happen. Apparently the anime wasn't popular enough in Japan to warrant a second season. It's a shame, as I was nearing the last two episodes I was saying to myself, "I can't wait to watch season two".


I liked the first half of Deadman Wonderland, but I was disappointed with the later episodes. It had a lot of potential though, and a second season would be nice, but I doubt we'll ever see one unfortunately.

Anyway, I just got started on Cowboy Bebop. The atmosphere reminds me a lot of Firefly, which is awesome.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Salvador Dali said:


> Anyway, I just got started on Cowboy Bebop. The atmosphere reminds me a lot of Firefly, which is awesome.


Enjoy it-that's one of my all-time favorites. If you like the series, check out the movie as well.


----------



## Vividly

Cowboy Bebop is such a classic. 

Anyone else following Fate/Stay Night currently?


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I'm a bit late, but I recently started reading Noblesse. Nice blend of awesome and hilarity.


----------



## Genos

watamote, is it weird that i find tomoko strangely adorable


----------



## Fat Man

Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere and Clannad. I'm enjoying Clannad more than Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere. I nearly cried during the whole Fuko arc


----------



## Vividly

NanoStar SOUL said:


> Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere and Clannad. I'm enjoying Clannad more than Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere. I nearly cried during the whole Fuko arc


Oh my ****ing god.
You have no ****ing idea. I've never been so wrecked in a show ever. Not once... until i saw clannad. You seriously have no idea. I balled my eyes out for a good 15 minutes after watching it. Nothing will ever come close to ever making me as depressed as this show did.


----------



## Fat Man

Vividly said:


> Oh my ****ing god.
> You have no ****ing idea. I've never been so wrecked in a show ever. Not once... until i saw clannad. You seriously have no idea. I balled my eyes out for a good 15 minutes after watching it. Nothing will ever come close to ever making me as depressed as this show did.


Oh no, what have I gotten myself into


----------



## Vividly

NanoStar SOUL said:


> Oh no, what have I gotten myself into


When you finish it, please message me after. LOL


----------



## bfs

I miss KNIM ...


----------



## Fat Man

I love Clannad! it's reached my top 10 favorite anime list! What a beautiful show this was. I can't wait to jump in to Clannad: After Story!


----------



## Vividly

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I love Clannad! it's reached my top 10 favorite anime list! What a beautiful show this was. I can't wait to jump in to Clannad: After Story!


I wish you well, my friend... ;~;


----------



## sparkplug74

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I love Clannad! it's reached my top 10 favorite anime list! What a beautiful show this was. I can't wait to jump in to Clannad: After Story!


You haven't seen the good bits yet. Clannad 1st season is nothing compared to After Story. :b


----------



## i just want luv

Watch this new DBZ series turn out to be the worst thing of all time.

Reverse Jinx.


----------



## UnderdogWins

Been watching Fairy Tail while I surf the internet. Some episodes were really good and had my full attention.


----------



## Steinerz

Watchin Inuyasha and Ranma 1/2


----------



## JustThisGuy

Dragon Ball Cho/Super is a thing that's happening!

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f23/dragon-ball-super-cho-this-july-1457226/


----------



## Were

watching Sword Art Online, cool concept, watched 9 episodes today.


----------



## sparkplug74

Were said:


> watching Sword Art Online, cool concept, watched 9 episodes today.


Stop watching after episode 12 if you don't wanna be disappointed.


----------



## Quirky

Re-watching Persona 4 the Animation. Damn, those stats at the end of the series! Are those even possible in the original game?


----------



## Fat Man

I finished watching Horizon in the middle of nowhere the other day. Out off all the 13 episodes I watched, I still don't fully get whats on. Maybe I'm just too stupid to understand this anime.

Even though I don't understand everything, it doesn't mean I don't like the show. The action scenes are cool and the music is awesome. When it come to the characters I only like a handful of them, Tori,Tomo,Tenzou, and Futayo are my favorites.

Overall, the show was enjoyable. I plan on watching season 2, but first I have to watch Clannad After Story.


----------



## Kiba

Watching parasyte and re-watching Inuyasha.. I grew up watching Inuyasha, but didn't end up watching the final act till like last year so their was a huge disconnect between the 2, so i decided to just re-watch it in it's entirety.


----------



## Nekomata

Currently watching:
Battle B-Daman
Kenran Butoh Sai: The Mars Daybreak
Milk Junkie: Shimaihen


----------



## Were

sparkplug74 said:


> Stop watching after episode 12 if you don't wanna be disappointed.


i was allready beyond that point and i wouldn't just quit it anyway but yeah it went downhill. i finished the first season but i don't know if i will watch the 2nd season soon. i started angel beats today.


----------



## kisarose

Akame Ga Kill! ^_^ Pretty good so far.


----------



## sparkplug74

Currently watching Saekano. I had such a low expectation coming into this show thinking that this is probably just another generic harem romcom, but now I'm pleasantly surprised. I'm really enjoying it so far. It's turning out to be a really solid comedy anime.


----------



## 15ath

I'm currently extremely obsessed with Attack on Titan...I'm pretty new to manga and anime, although I've always loved drawing in that style


----------



## Dead poet society

Arguably one of the best anime out there is obviously the fullmetal alchemist!


----------



## Vividly

Currently rewatching Madoka Magica.


----------



## Salvador Dali

Currently watching Gintama. Nearly finished with the old series, then I hope to start watching the currently airing season. Enchousen isn't as good as the previous episodes so far, I think I might have to rate it a 9/10 rather than a 10/10 on myanimelist if it doesn't get any better, lol.

It's still great though, definitely one of the best anime I've ever seen.


----------



## Quirky

Going to be watching Cowboy Bebop soon.


----------



## yadx

about to finish up the seven deadly sins, probably gonna start fate/stay night afterwards


----------



## Gaige

I have a break from it now but last I was marathoning Natsume Yuujinchou and I really like gender-bender manga Boku wa Mari no Naka


----------



## Yuno Gasai

*I'm Watching*:

Tokyo Ghoul

Future Diary

Ergo Proxy

I don't watch a lot of anime now a days and when I do I tend to be picky.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Michiko to Hatchin


----------



## fotschi

EmotionlessThug said:


> Michiko to Hatchin


Yay, that show is unbelievably underrated. About on-par with Cowboy Bebop IMO, although I absolutely love the setting of it. There needs to be more anime about Brazil.


----------



## Raimee

Gargantia on the Verdurous Planet. I like the premise, but like most anime of today... it falls short in a lot of places. Some of the plot is a bit wonky and a lot of tropes are just as exaggerated as they are everywhere else(hyperactive characters that only serve to be comedic relief, and too many that are shallowly written). The main character is interesting in the fact that he's a tool of war that can only think with logic, facts and apathy(typically) without being able to understand mercy or personal freedoms. He's honestly the only reason I'm continuing the show. The theme of it alone couldn't have kept my attention. Too many characters are things I've seen hundreds of times and Earth humans(protagonist lived in space) are too fluffy and sweet for me, considering their lifestyle.

I'd personally rate it 6 / 10. It has so much potential but just like all other mass-produced anime, it just isn't as well written as it could have been. I think the average anime lover who enjoys sci-fi would like it, but I personally am really picky about what I watch. I like originality and realistically written characters-- which most anime/manga can't seem to accomplish doing.


----------



## BeepBeepSwerve

Too much backlog. A few I'm watching are: Black Jack, Paranoia Agent, and the Ghost Stories dub (purely for those lols.)


----------



## Hikikomori2014

I'll check it out tonight



sparkplug74 said:


> Currently watching Saekano. I had such a low expectation coming into this show thinking that this is probably just another generic harem romcom, but now I'm pleasantly surprised. I'm really enjoying it so far. It's turning out to be a really solid comedy anime.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

It's definitely a top-notch story and the plot development is very good



15ath said:


> I'm currently extremely obsessed with Attack on Titan...I'm pretty new to manga and anime, although I've always loved drawing in that style


----------



## LookOutTheWindow

I recenlty finished reading Onepunch-man (the chapters that been released at the moment, that is). And I'm trying to find a new anime to watch that seems interesting.


----------



## loudpipes

I love to watch anime, currently I'm watching One Piece and Naruto.


----------



## Kanova

Girlfriend wanting me to watch Anime, so I've started Attack on Titan and FMA Brotherhood.


----------



## luhan_7

Spent my long weekend Binge watching Tokyo Ghoul. 

Amazing anime.


----------



## UnderdogWins

I’ve been watching Naruto while I surf the internet. It’s a pretty good show, most of the time. I like it.


----------



## Darktower776

Currently watching an anime called "K". It's pretty interesting and the animation and coloring looks really nice.


----------



## Cherrycarmine

Currently watching Kill la Kill, Cross Ange, and My Little Monster. So far the last one's my favorite.


----------



## Salvador Dali

I'm currently watching Space Brothers, which is brilliant. I'm only halfway through the series, but I've already had to add it to my top 5 anime on my myanimelist (had to replace Wolf's Rain for it, sorry wolves).


----------



## Fat Man

I'm watching Psycho-Pass now. It's a cool show, I'm enjoying it so far. I'm glad it was recommended to me.


----------



## Quirky

Trying out the new Fate/Stay Night series, so far so good.


----------



## Dexdere

Currently watching Ore Monogatari, Yahari Ore No Seishun Season 2 (My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU), and Dungeon Ni ( Is it wrong to try to pick up girls in a Dungeon? ).


As far as reading goes, Naruto Gaiden and Boku No Hero Academia.


----------



## MylesB93

Started watching Kotoura-San. I usually mostly watch Shonen stuff so I was looking for something a little different and, 6 episodes in, I've gotta say I'm pleasantly surprised! The animation is great, I love the main character Kotoura - all-in-all I'm impressed!


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Kill La Kill, Maria The Virgin, Nobunaga, Steins Gate, Yuri Kuma Arashi, Soul Eater Not, High School DXD Born, Assassination Classroom, A Certain Scientific Railgun, A Certain Scientific Railgun S, Absolute Duo, Durarara!! Series, Death Note, Hyperdimension Neptunia Victory, Kekkai Sensen, Psycho Pass, Psycho Pass 2, The Future Diary, Naruto Shippuden, World Break Aria of Curse for a Holy Swordsman, The Rolling Girls, Tenchi Muyo War Gemniar, Ghost Hunt, Tokyo Ravens, The Mars Day Break, Seraph of the End, Red Data Girl, Persona 4 The Animation, One Piece, Dragon Ball Z Series, Freezing Series, Gatchaman Crowds, Gargantia on the Verdurous Planet, Eden Of The East, Bleach, FLCL, Death Note, Death Parade, Ben-To, Attack On Titan, Space Dandy, Black Lagoon, Infinite Stratos series, Inuyasha Series, Sword Art Online 1 & 2, Log Horizon, A Certain Magical Index Series, Another, Aquarion Evol, Dog and Scissors, Gurren Lagann, Aesthetica of a Rogue Hero, Black Lagoon series, Code Breaker, Love Chunibyo & Other Delusions!, Magi The Kingdom of Magic, Magi The Labyrinth Of Magic, Maid Sama, Majestic Prince, Air Gear, Fate/Stay Night series, Mysterious Girlfriend X, Nobunaga the Fool, Okami San And Her Seven Companions, Moribito, The Book of Bantorra. 

All of them have hidden messages that the government provided us to understand. The anime really shows the true identity of empathy, and it shows a strong perceptual awareness, it's showing missing links to this fake reality that aliens force mankind to create. I recently started watching Anime again back in 2012. I still don't understand how the government expects us to fight aliens to give us back a happy legitimate reality. 

Expect Kids On The Slope, Haganai, Haganai Next, AI Yori Aoshi Enishi, doesn't have any hidden messages. 

Can somebody recommend me an English dubbed anime I haven't watched yet?


----------



## Darktower776

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I'm watching Psycho-Pass now. It's a cool show, I'm enjoying it so far. I'm glad it was recommended to me.


Yeah I really liked Psycho Pass. I'm glad there is going to be a second season.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Darktower776 said:


> Yeah I really liked Psycho Pass. I'm glad there is going to be a second season.


Psycho Pass Season 2 Episode 1 
http://yuki.arkvid.tv/s/545e664119ac1.mp4?st=8bwEuD-bFfpcRYLoXLGIFQ&e=1433147962


----------



## Darktower776

EmotionlessThug said:


> Psycho Pass Season 2 Episode 1
> http://yuki.arkvid.tv/s/545e664119ac1.mp4?st=8bwEuD-bFfpcRYLoXLGIFQ&e=1433147962


Link doesn't work, but thanks for the heads up. I didn't know Season 2 was already out.:smile2:


----------



## fotschi

The first season is way better though...


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Darktower776 said:


> Link doesn't work, but thanks for the heads up. I didn't know Season 2 was already out.:smile2:


http://www.videonest.net/7eqcrfmqjpdv

Well, I tried. Your welcome!


----------



## Fat Man

Just watched all three Madoka Magica movies. The first two movies were a great way to refresh myself on the series, it's been at least a year and a half since I've seen the show. One thing I realized while watching both movies was how much I hate kyubey and Hitomi, especially Hitomi(what an awful friend, stupid jerk).
Rebellion was cool but the ending left me confused, I don't understand why Hamura would do such a thing. After watching it over a few times, I came to the conclusion that Hamura just snapped. I don't hate what she did, I just hope there will be a season 2 so I can see what see does next. Also... , Devil Hamura looks bad ***.


----------



## MetroCard

Ore Monogatari!!



> Rebellion was cool but the ending left me confused, I don't understand why Hamura would do such a thing. After watching it over a few times, I came to the conclusion that Hamura just snapped. I don't hate what she did, I just hope there will be a season 2 so I can see what see does next. Also... , Devil Hamura looks bad ***.


My jaw dropped when that happened. Like whyy, you coulda finally been with Madoka


----------



## Fat Man

MetroCard said:


> Ore Monogatari!!
> 
> My jaw dropped when that happened. Like whyy, you coulda finally been with Madoka


Mines too lol. I read somewhere that originally the movie was going to end with her going with Madoka. But this Devil Homura ending was created so a season two would be possible. Personally, I would of been fine with the originally ending. If season two does happen, it better be good.


----------



## MetroCard

> Mines too lol. I read somewhere that originally the movie was going to end with her going with Madoka. But this Devil Homura ending was created so a season two would be possible. Personally, I would of been fine with the originally ending. If season two does happen, it better be good.


Wait there's going to be a season 2?


----------



## CareBareX

Watching Ping Pong the Animation right now. Though the animation isn't the best, the story is pretty good. Wonder why it's not more popular.


----------



## fotschi

CareBareX said:


> Watching Ping Pong the Animation right now. Though the animation isn't the best, the story is pretty good. Wonder why it's not more popular.


But the animation is amazing (once you get used to it at least)








Okay so maybe it's not always perfect but it's usually good...
I am a huge Yuasa fanboy though as is pretty obvious. Glad to see another Ping Pong fan though. Hopefully the art style will grow on you.



NanoStar SOUL said:


> Just watched all three Madoka Magica movies. The first two movies were a great way to refresh myself on the series, it's been at least a year and a half since I've seen the show. One thing I realized while watching both movies was how much I hate kyubey and Hitomi, especially Hitomi(what an awful friend, stupid jerk).
> Rebellion was cool but the ending left me confused, I don't understand why Hamura would do such a thing. After watching it over a few times, I came to the conclusion that Hamura just snapped. I don't hate what she did, I just hope there will be a season 2 so I can see what see does next. Also... , Devil Hamura looks bad ***.


They worth watching? Though I liked Homura after the TV show so I'm also sort of afraid they will make me hate her.


----------



## CareBareX

fotschi said:


> But the animation is amazing (once you get used to it at least)


LOL that's a funny picture. I'm not that far into the anime yet but yes, the animation isn't bad, it's quite unique actually.



fotschi said:


> They worth watching? Though I liked Homura after the TV show so I'm also sort of afraid they will make me hate her.


The first two movies are mostly recaps of the TV series with some added special effects/soundtrack (which I didn't notice when watching), so it's fine to skip them. Definitely watch the third movie though.


----------



## fotschi

CareBareX said:


> LOL that's a funny picture. I'm not that far into the anime yet but yes, the animation isn't bad, it's quite unique actually.


An accurate reproduction of the ping pong art style I found:








Though if you like the style you should check out other Yuasa stuff, Tatami Galaxy is much cleaner while Kemonozume is even more sketchy looking and rough.



CareBareX said:


> The first two movies are mostly recaps of the TV series with some added special effects/soundtrack (which I didn't notice when watching), so it's fine to skip them. Definitely watch the third movie though.


Probably would be good to watch all of 'em considering I haven't seen the show since right after it aired... If it makes me hate homura I will never forgive urobutcher.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

I'm now watching Horizon in the Middle of Nowhere, and it has a lot of subliminal messages.


----------



## Fat Man

fotschi said:


> They worth watching? Though I liked Homura after the TV show so I'm also sort of afraid they will make me hate her.


Beginnings and Eternal are basically season 1 in movie form. If you don't want to watch the series over, I would skip these two.

Rebellion is a good film, but the ending may leave you not liking Homura anymore. It all depends on if you think Homura's actions were right or wrong.


----------



## Fat Man

MetroCard said:


> Wait there's going to be a season 2?


I don't know, there hasn't been word on a season 2. I'm sure there will be one at some point in the future, the Madoka Magica franchise is pretty popular.


----------



## indielife

Currently watching "Kokoro Connect", it's quite good so far.


----------



## EndlessBlu

I just finished watching Steins;Gate. It had its moments, but I didn't think it was all that great, yet everybody seems to love it. Oh well.

I'll probably watch Psycho Pass next because I've seen a few users bring it up on here and it sounds interesting


----------



## Agricola

I used to really like anime/manga when I was younger, but lately I guess I just can't get into it. I was a huge _Dragon Ball Z_ fan when it was on Cartoon Network. I know they have made some new movies and are even starting a new series in Japan but I am not too excited about it since I wasn't really into the later part of the old series anyway.

The last manga I read was _One-Pound Gospel, _a boxing/romantic comedy manga by Rumiko Takahashi, which I definitely recommend.


----------



## fotschi

Next season about to start! This past season was kind of lame. What'd you guys like from it?

Houkago no Pleiades was my definite anime of the season despite starting out terribly (I dropped it after the first EP and only picked it up right before the last EP aired). It's a well-done magical girl show that appeals to a wider audience than just little girls but also doesn't accomplish said task by being dark and edgy like Madoka and friends does.



EndlessBlu said:


> I'll probably watch Psycho Pass next because I've seen a few users bring it up on here and it sounds interesting


Do it, good show.








S1 > S2 by a good margin though.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

I'm now watching Noragami.


----------



## EndlessBlu

So after watching Psycho-Pass, which I greatly enjoyed btw, I decided to check into other stuff that Gen Urobuchi has worked on. I had already watched Madoka Magica, so naturally I decided to watch Fate/Zero next, and once again I was not disappointed. I love how dark and well-written it was and even though there was a large cast of characters the anime takes time to develop each of them and examine their motives. It feels like it was planned very methodically, and it managed to remain entertaining without it ever feeling like there was a lot of "pointless action" 

so can anybody tell me if Fate/stay night or Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works are worth watching? I've heard Fate/stay night sucks but I still wonder if Unlimited Blade Works might be worth a watch


----------



## fotschi

EndlessBlu said:


> so can anybody tell me if Fate/stay night or Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works are worth watching? I've heard Fate/stay night sucks but I still wonder if Unlimited Blade Works might be worth a watch


Well both of the two are based off the same source material, a visual novel, but different routes from it (unlimited blade works is the name of one of the routes). The old one is done by studio deen and sucks and isn't worth watching, UBW is by ufotable and looks pretty and isn't amazing but is fun and definitely worth a watch if you like the fate stuff.


----------



## Quirky

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: Stardust Crusaders. I don't know why, but I find the over-the-top masculinity of the show hilarious!


----------



## fotschi

This thread is in desperate need of a bump. New season has been going a couple episodes, anyone actually following stuff?

I've been enjoying Ushio to Tora, Akagami no Shirayukihime, and the new Durarara and Teekyuu best. Gangsta and Classroom Crisis are also pretty fun but not anime of the season material so far. Ranpo Kitan and Wakaba Girl I'm watching even if they're not too good, and God Eater I'm only watching for the art 'cause the plot seems terrible.


----------



## iCod

Pretty much just started anime today. Watched all of _K-On!! _Through and the movie today, and have moved onto _Lucky Star

_Man I wish I started sooner...


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA

Haha anime... damn it has a special place in my heart. First one was Ouran High school host club D


----------



## dollydaze

Quirky said:


> Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: Stardust Crusaders. I don't know why, but I find the over-the-top masculinity of the show hilarious!


Same :lol started reading phantom blood last week


----------



## Salvador Dali

Quirky said:


> Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: Stardust Crusaders. I don't know why, but I find the over-the-top masculinity of the show hilarious!


JoJo is love, JoJo is life.










Anyway, I've currently been watching Samurai Champloo, Rurouni Kenshin, Simoun, AnoHana, Humanity Has Declined and a couple of airing shows.
This talk of JoJo is making me wish for a part 4 anime adaptation all the more though... *going through JoJo withdrawal*


----------



## Bbpuff

I started watching Dragon Ball about a week ago, I'm currently over 40 episodes into the series. It's my first time watching it, I really wanted to know more of Goku's backstory and I'm really enjoying it so far. c:


----------



## fotschi

iCod said:


> Pretty much just started anime today. Watched all of _K-On!! _Through and the movie today, and have moved onto _Lucky Star
> 
> _Man I wish I started sooner...


Good, now watch out before you fall victim to the lure of the moe****. Watch evangelion or something before it's too late.



Salvador Dali said:


> JoJo is love, JoJo is life.
> 
> Anyway, I've currently been watching Samurai Champloo, Rurouni Kenshin, Simoun, AnoHana, Humanity Has Declined and a couple of airing shows.
> This talk of JoJo is making me wish for a part 4 anime adaptation all the more though... *going through JoJo withdrawal*


Is the JoJo anime actually good? I've heard great things about the manga but that involves _reading_. All I know about it is that it is good and the author has found the fountain of eternal youth.








And yay, you're watching Jintai, Jintai is amazing.


----------



## hermito

Watching gangsta. and Rokka no Yuusha (still have no idea what it means). Would recommend both of them.


----------



## fotschi

hermito said:


> Watching gangsta. and Rokka no Yuusha (still have no idea what it means). Would recommend both of them.


Gangsta is pretty fun, although the first episode put me off a bit with the edgyness, but it's been uphill since. Rokka no Yuusha seemed too much like generic harem**** with an annoying MC the first episode, is it actually like that or does it get better?


----------



## hermito

fotschi said:


> with an annoying MC the first episode, is it actually like that or does it get better?


Nope the MC doesn't change. He is still annoying and cocky (3 episodes in). I'm more curios in finding out which one of the 7 is the 'bad guy'.


----------



## BackToThePast

I'm pretty new to anime so I'm starting with a mixture of old and new ones, specifically dealing with issues like anxiety and hikkikomori state of living. Already finished Welcome to the NHK and Watamote and recently started Kimi ni Todoke, which is actually more lighthearted than I expected and unlike the previous shows which were depressing and didn't reach a solid conclusion, although it's too early for me to tell which direction the story will be headed. One issue that bothers me so far with Kimi ni Todoke is that the main character, while likable, happened to have a platter of lucky events served to her with minimal effort. Her improvement only happens thanks to the intervention of other people. I don't know, I think I'll continue to enjoy it as long as I treat it as a fantasy.


----------



## Salvador Dali

fotschi said:


> Is the JoJo anime actually good? I've heard great things about the manga but that involves _reading_. All I know about it is that it is good and the author has found the fountain of eternal youth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yay, you're watching Jintai, Jintai is amazing.


The JoJo anime is amazing, I'm somewhat to ashamed to admit that I rated both seasons of Stardust Crusaders 10/10, lol. It has some incredibly dumb and immature moments, but they all fit into the series pretty well. Just about all the characters are actually pretty lovable as well (sans some of the antagonists).
It reminds it a bit of the 2011 version of Hunter x Hunter, and the humour is pretty similar to Gintama's (e.g. Trashy). It's probably one of the best shounens I've watched since Gintama (if that's classed as shounen, lol).

I started watching Jintai yesterday, watched 8 episodes in a day and then finished off the remaining four earlier. I love how adorable that series looks, but it has some very weird and dark undertones.



mentoes said:


> I'm pretty new to anime so I'm starting with a mixture of old and new ones, specifically dealing with issues like anxiety and hikkikomori state of living. Already finished Welcome to the NHK and Watamote and recently started Kimi ni Todoke, which is actually more lighthearted than I expected and unlike the previous shows which were depressing and didn't reach a solid conclusion, although it's too early for me to tell which direction the story will be headed. One issue that bothers me so far with Kimi ni Todoke is that the main character, while likable, happened to have a platter of lucky events served to her with minimal effort. Her improvement only happens thanks to the intervention of other people. I don't know, I think I'll continue to enjoy it as long as I treat it as a fantasy.


Welcome to the NHK and Watamote were both great. I've yet to watch Kimi ni Todoke, but I'm not surprised with the MC having lucky events just happen to her. That seems to be the case with a lot of shouja anime/manga unfortunately, the MC will be an average, unremarkable girl, and then suddenly she'll have two hot guys fighting over her or something for no apparent reason, lol.
I suppose it's because the watcher/reader is supposed to insert themselves in the girl's place, so the less of a personality she has, the easier it is to pretend you're her.

Anyway, I'm only 3 episodes in currently, but AnoHana also has a hikkikmori MC. It's been good so far.
Princess Jellyfish is similar to Watamote in that it also had a socially awkward female MC. I loved that series, it's a lot more light-hearted and a lot less depressing than Watamote was.
Oregairu has a loner MC who's cynical and untrusting of other people.
Tatami Galaxy is a rather surreal, but has an MC that's anxious and indecisive about his life.
And if you haven't seen it yet, Neon Genesis Evangelion has a protagonist that's going through the usual teenage stuff of anxiety, as well as loneliness and self-loathing.

Just some suggestions for anime with anxious MCs, lol.


----------



## BackToThePast

Salvador Dali said:


> Welcome to the NHK and Watamote were both great. I've yet to watch Kimi ni Todoke, but I'm not surprised with the MC having lucky events just happen to her. That seems to be the case with a lot of shouja anime/manga unfortunately, the MC will be an average, unremarkable girl, and then suddenly she'll have two hot guys fighting over her or something for no apparent reason, lol.
> I suppose it's because the watcher/reader is supposed to insert themselves in the girl's place, so the less of a personality she has, the easier it is to pretend you're her.
> 
> Anyway, I'm only 3 episodes in currently, but AnoHana also has a hikkikmori MC. It's been good so far.
> Princess Jellyfish is similar to Watamote in that it also had a socially awkward female MC. I loved that series, it's a lot more light-hearted and a lot less depressing than Watamote was.
> Oregairu has a loner MC who's cynical and untrusting of other people.
> Tatami Galaxy is a rather surreal, but has an MC that's anxious and indecisive about his life.
> And if you haven't seen it yet, Neon Genesis Evangelion has a protagonist that's going through the usual teenage stuff of anxiety, as well as loneliness and self-loathing.
> 
> Just some suggestions for anime with anxious MCs, lol.


I've been searching all over for animes with anxious MCs, yet sadly they don't appear to be very common. I've heard of Princess Jellyfish but was initially turned off by the art style. Since you say it's similar to Watamote I'll have to give it a try. Thanks for the list, I'll add them to my watchlist. =)


----------



## Salvador Dali

mentoes said:


> I've been searching all over for animes with anxious MCs, yet sadly they don't appear to be very common. I've heard of Princess Jellyfish but was initially turned off by the art style. Since you say it's similar to Watamote I'll have to give it a try. Thanks for the list, I'll add them to my watchlist. =)


No problem, glad to be of help, lol. 
I haven't seen them yet, but supposedly The World God Only Knows and Genshiken also have socially awkward MCs. I don't know to what extent though.
There's also the Wallflower which has a girl similar to Watamote's Tomoko, but I dropped it after the first episode since I found it annoying, and all the men looked like pretty women, lol.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

No Game No Life, Ikki Tousen Xtreme Xecutor, and Lagrange The Flower Of Rin-ne


Aliens!!!!


----------



## fotschi

Salvador Dali said:


> The JoJo anime is amazing, I'm somewhat to ashamed to admit that I rated both seasons of Stardust Crusaders 10/10, lol. It has some incredibly dumb and immature moments, but they all fit into the series pretty well. Just about all the characters are actually pretty lovable as well (sans some of the antagonists).
> It reminds it a bit of the 2011 version of Hunter x Hunter, and the humour is pretty similar to Gintama's (e.g. Trashy). It's probably one of the best shounens I've watched since Gintama (if that's classed as shounen, lol).
> 
> I started watching Jintai yesterday, watched 8 episodes in a day and then finished off the remaining four earlier. I love how adorable that series looks, but it has some very weird and dark undertones.


Well, guess I'll add Jojo to my gigantic backlog then. Toward the top though at least, I actually have been wanting to give it a shot for a while. HxH is still on my backlog but if the humor is as trashy as Gintama's, that's a good sign. It also has a character named King Crimson so it has to be good.

Yeah, the mixture of adorable fairies and satirical social commentary is genius. The more weird and dark the better.



mentoes said:


> I've been searching all over for animes with anxious MCs, yet sadly they don't appear to be very common. I've heard of Princess Jellyfish but was initially turned off by the art style. Since you say it's similar to Watamote I'll have to give it a try. Thanks for the list, I'll add them to my watchlist. =)


You should watch Tatami Galaxy, it is the greatest thing ever. I am very biased. Kuragehime I've heard good things about too but haven't seen. Rozen Maiden has a hikikomori main character too and is fun.


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA

EmotionlessThug said:


> No Game No Life, Ikki Tousen Xtreme Xecutor, and Lagrange The Flower Of Rin-ne
> 
> Aliens!!!!


DUDEEEE No game no life is one of the best shows I have ever ever ever seen in my entire life. I've never been more excited for a second season of a show can't wait


----------



## BackToThePast

fotschi said:


> You should watch Tatami Galaxy, it is the greatest thing ever. I am very biased. Kuragehime I've heard good things about too but haven't seen. Rozen Maiden has a hikikomori main character too and is fun.


Thanks man, I'll check out all three eventually. Have you watched Princess Jellyfish yet? Since both you and @Salvador Dali suggested Tatami Galaxy, maybe I should watch that first? You guys gave me so many names I'm not sure where to start lol.


----------



## Kiba

Just started Watching Overlord and Gangsta, both i'm really digging. Overlord is kind of beating a dead horse with another mmo-based anime, but it's a lot more mature than any of the others i've watched and is getting interesting. And Gansgta if i had to compare it to anything it reminds me a lot of Black Lagoon.


----------



## Salvador Dali

fotschi said:


> Well, guess I'll add Jojo to my gigantic backlog then. Toward the top though at least, I actually have been wanting to give it a shot for a while. HxH is still on my backlog but if the humor is as trashy as Gintama's, that's a good sign. It also has a character named King Crimson so it has to be good.
> 
> Yeah, the mixture of adorable fairies and satirical social commentary is genius. The more weird and dark the better.


King Crimson is in part 5 of the manga, and only the first 3 parts have been animated so far, so I'm afraid you may have to wait a bit to see him, lol.

This is the kind of random, silly humour you can expect from JoJo:






There's also this: 



But it isn't exactly safe for work so I won't post the video directly here, lol.

That guy is actually voiced by the same actor as Gintoki as well, and he has a similar personality to boot, which just makes it feel all the more like Gintama, lol. The first 9 episodes of the 2012 series are a bit on the serious side though.



mentoes said:


> Thanks man, I'll check out all three eventually. Have you watched Princess Jellyfish yet? Since both you and @Salvador Dali suggested Tatami Galaxy, maybe I should watch that first? You guys gave me so many names I'm not sure where to start lol.


I suggest you do start on Tatami Galaxy first, just because it's amazing, lol. Just be prepared for a bit of speed-reading since the main character speaks at 5 words per second.


----------



## Mikko

I'm currently watching Nichijou that was released in 2011.
I know I'm super late but the anime is goddamn funny :lol


----------



## BloodySpade

I started Ranpo Kitan and Madoka Magica. I finished Tokyo Ghoul, Space Dandy, Kill la Kill, Black Lagoon, Mikagura Gakuen Kumikyoku, and Attack on Titan. Sword Art Online just seemed like a rip of .hack// so I can't say I enjoyed it much. I used to watch Rurouni Kenshin when I was younger (like 5yrs old) but I started re-watching it recently. Currently reading Ten Count and Franken Fran. I wanted to start Miss Monochrome but I haven't gotten around to it yet. I'm 3 episodes into Michiko and Hatchin and it's pretty good so far.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation

I'm currently watching Cross Ange.

I usually hate sci-fi/fantasy stuff, but the characters have managed to keep me interested.

As for manga, I just finished the second volume of Citrus. Yuri stuff is cute.


----------



## fotschi

Salvador Dali said:


> King Crimson is in part 5 of the manga, and only the first 3 parts have been animated so far, so I'm afraid you may have to wait a bit to see him, lol.
> 
> This is the kind of random, silly humour you can expect from JoJo:
> 
> Q3JknE8Rft0
> 
> There's also this:
> 
> 
> 
> But it isn't exactly safe for work so I won't post the video directly here, lol.
> 
> That guy is actually voiced by the same actor as Gintoki as well, and he has a similar personality to boot, which just makes it feel all the more like Gintama, lol. The first 9 episodes of the 2012 series are a bit on the serious side though.


Damn, no KC... But Santana in the first video? Not bad, King Crimson is still a way better band though.

That second one is hilarious. Will start seeing Gintoki in every scene now when I get around to watching it, thanks. At least he isn't straight doing the Gintoki voice like he does in some other shows he's in.



SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


> I'm currently watching Cross Ange.
> 
> I usually hate sci-fi/fantasy stuff, but the characters have managed to keep me interested.


The first couple episodes of Cross Ange were so ****ing terrible, it was actually kind of funny. Especially the baby cube and the remove norma parts. I've heard it gets great but I stopped around ep3 back when it was airing.



BloodySpade said:


> I'm 3 episodes into Michiko and Hatchin and it's pretty good so far.


Yay, that show is way underrated, one of my favorites. The dynamics between Michiko and Hatchin are super well done, and it's in Brazil. Brazil is an awesome setting, why does nobody use it...


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation

fotschi said:


> The first couple episodes of Cross Ange were so ****ing terrible, it was actually kind of funny. Especially the baby cube and the remove norma parts. I've heard it gets great but I stopped around ep3 back when it was airing.


Yeah, I almost dropped it halfway through the first episode, but decided to tough it out. I almost did the same thing with Koi Kaze (which would've been a mistake), so I wasn't about take any risks.

Ange is like, one of my favorite characters now.


----------



## luhan_7

Read the Saiyuki series by Minekura Kazuya. She is my favourite mangaka of all time. I also recommend Gangsta. and Amatsuki.


----------



## fotschi

SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


> Yeah, I almost dropped it halfway through the first episode, but decided to tough it out. I almost did the same thing with Koi Kaze (which would've been a mistake), so I wasn't about take any risks.
> 
> Ange is like, one of my favorite characters now.


Yeah, last season I dropped Pleiades during the first episode and found out it was actually the best anime of the season only when it was practically finished airing.

With Cross Ange I was pissed off with the people they killed off in the 2nd or 3rd episode though, pretty much everyone else in the squad thing seemed like *******s. But I suppose they hadn't actually done any character development yet.


----------



## Kanova

Have to share this, girlfriend showing me AMVs and this is just ****ing great.


----------



## 525826

Great Teacher Onizuka, Rinne, and Ultimate Otaku Teacher


----------



## thetown

I'm currently watching Ergo Proxy and Legend of Korra (American anime). Also just finished Darker than Black and it was epic.


----------



## Salvador Dali

Aside from what I have been watching, I've recently started watching Serial Experiments Lain, Shinsekai Yori and One Piece. Yes, I've currently seen 1 episode out of 702 and counting, lol. Wish me luck...


----------



## Nekomata

Currently watching Fairy Tail, Eat-Man (do not watch, super boring <.<) and Vampire Princess Miyu.


----------



## fotschi

Salvador Dali said:


> One Piece. Yes, I've currently seen 1 episode out of 702 and counting, lol. Wish me luck...


Heh, I just started Legend of the Galactic Heroes yesterday. Currently on 1/110. Intimidating, yes, but only a seventh of your struggle lol. LOGH actually is amazing though. I only started it 'cause I'm liking Arslan Senki and it's based on novels by the same author. So far they're very different in many, many ways but both are very fun to watch and have lots of interesting and well-written characters.


----------



## Salvador Dali

fotschi said:


> Heh, I just started Legend of the Galactic Heroes yesterday. Currently on 1/110. Intimidating, yes, but only a seventh of your struggle lol. LOGH actually is amazing though. I only started it 'cause I'm liking Arslan Senki and it's based on novels by the same author. So far they're very different in many, many ways but both are very fun to watch and have lots of interesting and well-written characters.


I've been watching to watch LOGH for ages, but there's just so many 100+ episode series I want to watch, it's going to literally take me years to wacth 'em all. I've calculated that if I watch 4 episodes of One Piece per day, I'll be able to finish all 702 episodes within about 6 months, but of course that isn't taken into account each new episode released every week. I'll probably put One Piece on-hold for the time being though, there's other stuff I'll rather spend my time watching for now (not least of all, finishing off Rurouni Kenshin).


----------



## fotschi

Salvador Dali said:


> I've been watching to watch LOGH for ages, but there's just so many 100+ episode series I want to watch, it's going to literally take me years to wacth 'em all. I've calculated that if I watch 4 episodes of One Piece per day, I'll be able to finish all 702 episodes within about 6 months, but of course that isn't taken into account each new episode released every week. I'll probably put One Piece on-hold for the time being though, there's other stuff I'll rather spend my time watching for now (not least of all, finishing off Rurouni Kenshin).


I've only watched the first 2 movies and a couple of episodes so far. With LOGH I doubt I'm going to finish for years but it seems like it'll be fun anyways. The thing with LOGH is it starts with a movie so you could watch that and see if it feels 110 episode worth lol. Unfortunately the movie was good and now I'm stuck.


----------



## lee 337

Watching reading: One Piece (obviously), Attack on Titan (Shingiki no Kyojin), Berserk (whenever they decide to come out with a new chapter), Hunter X Hunter (same as berserk but in all caps), Bleach, Akame ga Kill, Knights of Sidonia, Death Note; live action TV series and a couple others I can't think of.

Finished Recently: Fate Stay/night , and /Zero, SAO season 2 (almost cried), Ghost in the Shell Arise.

I'm up for suggestions on what to watch next, but I've seen a lot of anime sooooo.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Robotics Notes, Seraph of the End, Kekkai Sensen, Love Chunibyo & Other Delusions! -Heart Throb-, Ultimate Otaku Teacher.


----------



## Fat Man

I just finished watching Haganai and I really liked it. In my mind it's like, If you put Welcome to the N.H.K., the Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya and some harem anime in a blender, you get a Haganai smoothie. I found few of it's characters (mainly Yozora) pretty relateable. Watching this makes me want to go out and make my own club for people with no friends, haha .

Next on my watch list is Haganai Next and Maoyuu Maou Yuusha. I've already started Maoyuu Maou Yuusha, and so far I've liked what I've seen.


----------



## s1gh

Watching Grisaia no Rakuen atm. You wouldn't think it was a violent show if you looked at the poster for it lol.


----------



## Fat Man

Finished Haganai NEXT and Maoyuu Maou Yuusha over the weekend and I loved them both . However, the final episode of Haganai kind of pissed me but it's all good . I hope both series get another season.

Yesterday I bought the first vol. of Watamote and I loved it! this manga(well, at least vol. 1) is the story of my life basically, everything Tomoko had gone through in this vol., has happened to me in the past and even in present day. Can't wait to pick up Vol. 2.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

I'm watching Blue Gender.


----------



## WonderVixen

Reading: Attack on Titan, One piece and Tokyo Ghoul. 
Watching: Rozen maiden (please don't judge), Tokyo Ghoul (Rewatching the second season) and Deadman's Wonderland.


----------



## samiisprink

reading a farytale for the demon lord, akame ga kill, aru kagaku, and naruto 
watching attacking on titan and waiting for the new naruto movie to come out


----------



## fotschi

Akagami no Shirayukihime is anime of the season.
























Is comfy, well-written characters, decent plot, nice setting, etc.

Ushio to Tora is pretty good too though. Also Durarara and Teekyuu but sequels feel like cheating,.

Anyone else here following stuff this season?


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Gangsta, Prison School, Sky Wizard Academy, Chaos Head, The Book of Bantorra.


----------



## Glue

Watched Genmu Senki Leda and it was awesome. OST is pretty great, too.






Don't know what I'll be watching next


----------



## CharlieDowncast

Gangsta


----------



## XRik7X

Watching shinrei tantei yakumo and madoka magica


----------



## Nekomata

Currently watching: Vampire Princess Miyu OVAs, G-Taste, Eat-Man 98.


----------



## Tsuba11

Finished D-Frag, which was pretty good. Presently watching through an anime called Full Moon wo Saga****e. 

Aso burning through all of One Piece whenever I am not taking intermissions to watch other - smaller - anime(s).


----------



## Glue

i'm watching revolutionary girl utena


----------



## Galilea

Currently reading Monkey High and watching My Love Story. I cried a river after watching Lie in April soooo I'm taking a break. ;-;


----------



## fotschi

Glue said:


> i'm watching revolutionary girl utena


Yay


----------



## Todd124

I'm reading a lot of manga so I won't list them.

I'm watching Hyouka at the moment, it's pretty good! :grin2:


----------



## kaminagi

Watching Ore Monogatari and Shokugeki no Souma


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Btooom!


----------



## Moon Rabbit

I'm watching Yokai Watch


----------



## Dorothy13

Kindaichi~ Does anyone knows it? I watched it when I was about 15.


----------



## MAlinka

Rewatching Lovely Complex and Kimi ni Todoke, cuz I'm in the mood for shoujo anime...


----------



## Malek

I'm currently watching GATE.

Seems amusing.


----------



## Steve French

Got a few episodes into Macross Frontier. It's a bizarre cross between space mech/jet combat and... futuristic idols crooning out pop tunes?

Pretty good so far.


----------



## RandomGentleman

Rokka No Yuusha.
Overlord
Charlotte
School-Live!
Himouto! Umaru-Chan

I'm also watching Legend of the Galactic Heroes between episodes of shows that are currently airing.


----------



## Findedeux

Red Data Girl

Fate/Night

Puella Madoka Magicka


----------



## Fat Man

I'm currently watching Bakemonogatari, Black Rock Shooter, Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt, and Momo: The Girl God of Death.


----------



## GhostlyWolf

Reading: Akira
Watching: WataMote - For the second time! It's a good anime about SAD however it may spark bad memories for some people. Personally I really related to the main character and her struggles with SA and it is one of my favorite anime of all time along with Ghost in the Shell SAC, Valkria Chronicles, and SAO.


----------



## FMLcauseYeah

I'm watching Cute High Earth Defense Club Love! ^-^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vein

Just finished 'Paradise Kiss' recently but now, not really watching anything just browsing/listing. I might watch/read 'Lament of the Lambs' though.


----------



## Nekomata

Currently watching:
Mai HiME
Gad Guard
Haikyuu!!


----------



## Kwlgurl

I'm currently watching Rokka no Yuusha and GATE


----------



## MylesB93

Just started Psycho-Pass, 6 episodes in and loving it! Also keeping up to date with One Piece and Attack on Titan + Naruto Shippuuden.


----------



## Tsuba11

Just finished reading: Bitter Virgin. 
Currently reading: Food Wars. 

Just finished watching (again): Shuffle! 
Currently watching (again): Watamote.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Amnesia


----------



## Paperback Writer

I've watched through all of WataMote over the last few days. Needless to say, I can see why it seems so loved by the people on here who've seen it. I relate to Tomoko far too much.

Here's hoping for a second season.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Space Dandy


----------



## Elad

Watching Noragami, One Punch Man, Gundam: Iron blooded orphans. All 8+/10 for me.



Kwlgurl said:


> I'm currently watching Rokka no Yuusha and GATE





RandomGentleman said:


> Rokka No Yuusha.
> Overlord
> Charlotte
> School-Live!
> Himouto! Umaru-Chan
> 
> I'm also watching Legend of the Galactic Heroes between episodes of shows that are currently airing.


Thought Rokka was actually really good so long as you get past the first few episodes. The light novels are pretty good too. Bet you didn't see that twist coming. 

Charlotte on the other hand...



Findedeux said:


> Red Data Girl
> 
> Fate/Night
> 
> Puella Madoka Magicka


What did you think of Madoka? I watched it with a little apprehension that it might be some weird loli show but was pleasantly surprised. The show + movie sequel left me saying wtf.


----------



## kanra02

I'm watching Welcome to the NHK, Princess Jellyfish and Haibane renmei. I'm reading A silent voice.


----------



## My Hearse

Reading Inuyashiki & Berserk.


----------



## GhostlyWolf

Just finished watching two of my favorite anime films once again. Ghost in the Shell! and.... Akira! I also just finished the series GATE (kind of reminds me of SAO...)


----------



## Constellations

Reading One-punch man and Horimiya


----------



## RandomGentleman

Elad said:


> Thought Rokka was actually really good so long as you get past the first few episodes. The light novels are pretty good too. Bet you didn't see that twist coming.
> 
> Charlotte on the other hand...


Rokka had a somewhat weak start but became a lot better in later episodes. Charlotte started off with a great premise and fell harder then Death notes second half.

I just wanted to see a show about the rise and fall of some smug prick with superpowers cheating his way to power and fame with his abilities. Could have been great. Instead the interesting protagonist became bland and boring, a bunch of filler episodes and plot threads that were never solved.


----------



## Findedeux

I thought it was pretty interesting. I've never watched the "Sailor Moon" versions of the concept but I really enjoyed taking what appears to be one genre and then flipping the whole idea on its head in a really dark way.



Elad said:


> What did you think of Madoka? I watched it with a little apprehension that it might be some weird loli show but was pleasantly surprised. The show + movie sequel left me saying wtf.


----------



## SilentStrike

Reading:
Jitsu Wa Watashi Wa
Shinozaki-san ki wo ota shika ni
One Piece
Horimiya
The Gamer
Boku no Hero Academia
One Punch Man
Kamen Rider Spirits(the only manga i know where almost all of the main characters who can fight had their own series with their own openings, the only reason it is almost all is because of Kamen Rider Nigo and Riderman... can not believe they did not let the author use Kamen Rider Black and Black RX in the manga, that would have been so awesome)

Watching:
Prison School
One Punch Man
Young Black Jack
Garo Guren No Tsuki...thinking about dropping this one, while the first series was not the best anime ever, it was more entertaining and engaging than the second one so far, this one is just boring while the first one at the very least i could recommend to anyone who just wants to watch a action series with great fights and a good soundtrack(i still remember the first opening Divine Flame)and a few twists.
Gintama
Ore ga Ojousama Gakkou ni "Shomin Sample" To****e Rachirareta Ken ... dunno if i am going to drop this one or not, it is a pretty generic harem comedy...but i like the fact that the main girl Aika is a high school girl who has no friends because of being shy and anxious around people and i can relate to that.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Danganronpa The Animation


----------



## Tsuba11

Finished watching a couple really good anime. Sakura Trick 7/10 - Yuki Yuna is a Hero 10/10 - Sasami: Magical Girls Club Season 1 9/10. 

Before then I watched through an anime called Gate, which I have a 9/10, too. It was really good for having some great characters and an entertaining story line, but it reminded me too much of Sword Art Online, and SAO was clearly much better.


----------



## kaminagi

Recently finished watching Watamote


----------



## Fat Man

Finished D-Frag a few days ago. Now I'm watching Seven Deadly Sins.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Currently watching A Certain Scientific Railgun.


----------



## SilentStrike

Osomatsu-san and i am rewatching this




Man, such an underrated comedy series, it deserves to be much more popular than it is.


----------



## GhostlyWolf

kaminagi said:


> Recently finished watching Watamote


WataMote is my favorite. It's great right?

Reading Tokyo Ghoul and watching Mirai Nikki.


----------



## Steve French

Just finished that Anohana show, can't be arsed to write the whole name out. Cheesy, melodramatic, questionable pacing and logic, but I have to say, pretty damn good nonetheless. Tugged at the ole heart strings a time or two, and got me feeling all nostalgic. Got the movie lined up now.


----------



## TheChainTV

I goto my Barnes and Noble evertime I get to go to read Manga there  they have quite a selection ^^


----------



## Luke4468

I still need to watch the Puella Magi Madoka Magica movie.


----------



## kaminagi

GhostlyWolf said:


> WataMote is my favorite. It's great right?
> 
> Reading Tokyo Ghoul and watching Mirai Nikki.


Yeah I felt like I could relate a lot and it was hilarious 

Currently watching: Sakamoto Desu Ga?
Reading: Shingeki no Kyojin


----------



## Amaroq

Currently watching:
Boku no Hero Academia
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrycarmine

Currently watching Your Lie in April. 
I really like the music


----------



## bfs

One Piece, FT, Fuuka(sadly).


----------



## Sprocketjam

Just finished Shinsekai Yori. Dark show with a slow buildup, but becomes amazing around the half way point.

Haikyu!! second season is what I'm watching now. I'm in love.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

The boy and the beast(Bakemono no ko)


----------



## Overcast

I'm rewatching Hajime no Ippo, it's probably one of my top 5 anime series and it pumps me up to get my *** to the gym.

I need to start watching more anime soon though. I have like 50 anime series I've been meaning to watch, but haven't got to yet.


----------



## IHaveProblems

Currently finishing Date A Live season 2


----------



## My Hearse

Finished this week

One punch man
Btooom
Prison School

Started Darker than black but quit on third episode. 

and now I'm on Ergo Proxy right now.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

Reading One Piece (what else is new) (y u no pirate king already?)
Haven't been watching anime lately.


----------



## SilentStrike

Watching: Sansha Sanyou, this is a odd one, i usually am not a fan of these kind of slice-of-life anime but this one caught my attention despite having nothing special about it, i want to keep watching but i honestly have no idea why other than it is amazingly cute.

Sakamoto Desu Ga: an good comedy anime with a great protagonist.

Reading: Yuricam-Yurika No Campus Life- manga about a girl who is straight and gorgeous yet men are incapable of being attracted to her, instead, she has the ability to make any woman, straight or otherwise, fall in love with her, which would be nice, if not for the fact that once again, she is straight, an funny manga.

Kamen Rider Spirits- This manga just proves that there should be more Tokusatsu manga and anime, this one is so damn awesome, absolutely recommended for anyone who wants to read a manga with great action, and the manga is acessible to everyone, even people who are not fans of Kamen Rider.

Also one of the riders is Kamen Rider Super-1, my favorite Rider from the Showa Era who is usually ignored and he actually has awesome moments, which is very rare, since outside of his own show, the franchise just treats as a guy who is just there and rarely does anything useful.


----------



## Nekomata

Watching:
Monster
Jigoku Sensei Nube
M3: Sono Kuroki Hagane


----------



## Hikikomori2014

I liked it.



Cherrycarmine said:


> Currently watching Your Lie in April.
> I really like the music


----------



## kaneki ken

Death Parade is extremely good


----------



## halfly

I'm currently watching 
Your Lie in April (Really good), 
Ajin (The cgi art made me question it at first, but it's actually really good),
HunterxHunter 2014 (Just started this. So far it's okay, but I'm not a big fan [except of Killua who I may try to cosplay one day who knows] I don't get the hubbub about it.)
Detective Conan (I don't know why but I love this show even though it's repetitive, often times either predictable or ridiculous. it's just so easy to binge watch though)
JoJo's Bizarre Adventures Part 4 (Love this. Both Part 2 and Part 4 are my favorite Jojo. I love the art for part 4 the most though.)

I'm watching a few others but not as often as the listed above like

Evangelion (only two eps left!), The Big O, Initial D, Haikyuu, Kuroko no Basket, Mononoke, Gintama (only watching this infrequently because I dont want it to end!!), Space Dandy, and Hyouka.


----------



## Paperback Writer

I finally started watching the Ace Attorney anime. It's bringing back many happy memories from when I played the games.


----------



## BAH

Currently reading Nan Ya Businesuu


----------



## Protozoan

Boku no Pico

11/10 highly recommend


----------



## SilentStrike

Watching: Sansha Sanyou- still cute and relaxing.

Reading:Kaguya Sama Wa Kokurasetai- "Romantic" manga about two egocentrics teenagers who think everyone from the opposite sex should be in love with them trying to make each other confess, original and funny.

Criminale- Manga about a guy that somehow attracts criminals despite the fact that he is not one himself.

Boku No Hero Academia- I love ALL MIGHT.

Akagami No Shirayukihime- Romantic manga, much less drama than usual, only two guys are in love with the main character and one of them knows she is not in love with him so he never tries to conquer her, i just like that this manga does not have many of the romance manga cliches.


----------



## silentcase

Currently reading Daiya no A and Hajime no Ippo.


----------



## bbrownleather

some i watched in past days:

Your ie in April - 9 
Kaiba -7


currently:

Mushi-shi
Gintama
hero academy
Jojo
one piece
kabaneri
re zero
Sakamoto desu ga
Luluco
Joker game
Kiznaiver


----------



## VividKaleidoscope

I've just finished watching Psycho-Pass: The Movie at first it didn't seem like something I would watch but I watched it all the way through and enjoyed it.


----------



## Scorpius14

Dragonball Super (Japanese audio english subs), a bit weird with high voices when i'm used to the american translation of the previous dragonball's.


----------



## Arbre

Watching Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex because someone on here said they liked it more than Psycho-Pass.


----------



## GhostlyWolf

Arbre said:


> Watching Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex because someone on here said they liked it more than Psycho-Pass.


I liked Psycho-Pass but I enjoyed GITS: SAD far more. Motoko Kusanagi is one of my favorite anime characters in existence. If you haven't seen the original Ghost in the Shell film http://myanimelist.net/anime/43/Ghost_in_the_Shell I highly recommend it.

Currently watching: Boku No Hero Academia.

Currently Reading: Tamen De Gushi


----------



## Valley

wright now im watching prison school


----------



## Jetlagg

I'm reading Umaru-chan and watching Madoka Magica


----------



## PsychoChan

I'm watching:
Yumeiro Patissiere
Charlotte
Black Butler
A Little Snow Fairy Sugar

I'm reading:
Um.. only yaoi~ lol ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## CptHello

Currently just watching ReLIFE and Orange, haven't had that much time to really look and see if there's anything else worth watching this season.

As a side note, I have a Crunchyroll guest pass if anyone's interested in it. Send me a pm or whatever.


----------



## Mr snooze

Berserk , handakun , mob psycho , forgot the other name the guy with the pink hair with powers and momo kun are my favorites this season , manga wise im glad nisekoi is ending even with a crappy one , girls of the wild , relife , and academia 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Valley

im watching
Orange 
91 days 
welcome to nhk


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Watching the new Berserk.

I should have waited longer though. Now i'm impatient for the next episodes.


----------



## Smiddy

Currently only reading Watamote, Inside Mari, and Dead Dead Demon's Dededededestruction.


----------



## RueTheKnight

Watching:
Re:Zero (Damn you Subaru, Rem is perfect)
Mob Psycho 100 (WHICH I'M LOVING CUZ BONES IS DOING A STELLAR JOB)
Shokugeki No Soma: Second Plate
HxH (Just finished the chimera ant arc kill me)

Reading: 
Tokyo Ghoul:Re 
Mob Psycho 100
Tanaka-kun
Reincarnation no Kaben (Started this one recently, it's actually a pretty interesting concept. There's this item which is used in the method of suicide--like persona except it's a knife instead of a gun, and it allows you to unlock the greatest talent you possessed in a past life and use it now.) 

Bunch of other manga but they all update randomly so y'know.


----------



## LokiAgdistis

I HAVE MANY. FEAR MY WEEB POWER.

Ongoing series I'm keeping up with:
•91 Days
•Amaama to Inazuma
•Amanchu!
•Cheer Danshi!!
•D.Gray Man Hallow
•Fudanshi Koukou Sekatsu
•Fukigen na Mononokean
•Jojo's Bizarre AdventureIU
•Mob Psycho 100
•Onara Gorou (I really hit the bottom with this one)
•Orange
•Servamp
•Tales of Zestiria: The X
•Ajin (the manga)
•D.Gray-Man (the manga)
•Dogs: Bullets & Carnage
•Gangsta.
•Kuro****suji (I actually hate it? Lol)
•Loveless
•Tokyo Ghoul: Re (This is my favorite)
•Vanitas no Carte (When TG:Re ends this will be my favorite, followed by Ajin)

Completed anime and manga I'm making my way through:
•The Code Geass movies
•The first Gintama series
•Hunter x Hunter (the anime)
•Mushishi Season 2
•Revolutionary Girl Utena
•Black Jack (the manga)
•Nabari no Ou (the manga)

Does anyone here have a MyAnimeList account? I'm QuirkyIceHeart there.


----------



## kaminagi

Finished watching recently:
Re: Zero (Would recommend highly!)
Shokugeki no Soma 2nd Season
Danganronpa 3: Mirai-hen & Zetsubou-hen
Kuromukuro
Macross Frontier

Ongoing Manga keeping up with:
Shingeki no Kyojin


----------



## The Light Ninja

I'm watching Dragon Ball Super and One Piece.


----------



## Steve French

Started reading through Berserk today. Not sure what possessed me. I've never been a fan of comics, and I thought the show was rather bizarre and slow and homoerotic. Great manga though. Making me want to pick up a big sword and kill ****. Well, maybe in a video game.


----------



## Meero

I started watching anime again after such a long time. Right now, I'm watching space brothers. So far I'm really digging it a lot of relatable stuff but sorta of exaggerated


----------



## Icestorm

I really do need to watch the new Danganronpa anime. Is it any good?
I got done watching Kimi no Na Wa recently. That was so good.


----------



## lilaccat

I haven't been watching a lot of anime lately but I've been following Yuri on Ice!! it's too good! :'D 
I'm also getting through the first series of Gintama at a snails pace


----------



## Twilightforce

I recently got done with Gate and Magi: adventure of sinbad. They were really grate anime. I wish they both went on a little longer.


----------



## Twilightforce

I wish world trigger would start a new season soon.


----------



## butterskenny

I'm watching and reading the Jojo series since a lot of my buddies are into it. So far I'm really digging both the anime and manga since it's just so dynamic and interesting. :lol


----------



## Meero

Is Naruto finished? I remember hearing it was almost done awhile back but when I check epguides its still airing


----------



## Kiba

Meero said:


> Is Naruto finished? I remember hearing it was almost done awhile back but when I check epguides its still airing


They are doing like random back stories on like..... Every possible character at the moment.



Twilightforce said:


> I wish world trigger would start a new season soon.


I don't see that happening.... Ever.


----------



## Nekomata

Currently watching:
Oh! Edo Rocket
Monster
Qualidea Code


----------



## NotTheBus

nothing because i dont have time but toradora is so cute


----------



## Meero

Kiba said:


> They are doing like random back stories on like..... Every possible character at the moment.


Wow They are milking this show like crazy....i remember there was one fight scene between the third hokage and orchimaru that went on forever


----------



## bewareofyou

Recently finished Watamote and Welcome to the NHK.. they were both pretty great. Currently watching Yuri On Ice and Haikyuu.


----------



## sandromeda

I've been reading FMA, really digging it so far


----------



## slickyabra

Currently have JJBA on hold (gonna binge once I'm not busy) and thinking of starting Re:Zero once Part 4 of JoJo ends.



sandromeda said:


> I've been reading FMA, really digging it so far


Great choice and great manga/anime. The 2009(?) adaptation is amazing and follows the manga volume by volume, chapter by chapter.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Just finished House of five leaves.

I wasn't into the artstyle at first but after a few episodes i didn't noticed anymore.

Also finished Shigurui

That anime was super depressing, but very good. And the soundtrack is very good and moody.
Reminded me of Tenchu 3.


----------



## Were

I'm watching Monster, main character looks like a young Trent Reznor.


----------



## Nekomata

Currently watching:
Taboo Tattoo
Natsume Yuujinchou
s-CRY-ed


----------



## masterof

I finished watching 
Noragami, Akatsuki no Yona (Yona o fthe dawn) and reading their manga. Loved both of them.
I know nobody asked for it, but if you like shounen, comedy and action- you should definitely watch/read Noragami.


----------



## Were

Finished Monster, now I'm watching One Punch Man OVAs.


----------



## Barakiel

That Dragon Maid anime, I think it's actually pretty wholesome once you give it a chance.


----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Were

Started watching Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## MM Gloria

Finishing up Ai Yori Aoshi (it's too good...) while I'm starting Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica. Just starting to get into the anime world; pretty new to it (although I did grow up watching Pokemon and Digimon). Also starting to watch Yu-Gi-Oh! too.


----------



## 2Milk

I started watching "black butler" on crunchyroll. I've watched like 6 episodes in one day...


----------



## mezzoforte

Probably going to start watching Yuri on Ice soon.



Were said:


> Started watching Tokyo Ghoul.


I finished the anime but am thinking about reading the manga, since I heard it's different.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Currently watching Plastic Memories.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I just watched the new Berserk(2017) episode 1&2. 

Not too bad, but i don't like the pseudo 3d/CGI they use for some of the animations. It kind of ruins the show a little.


----------



## hypestyle

are there any fun anime' action movies that don't dwell on sex or gory violence?

stuff that's from, say, the past 20 years?


----------



## mt moyt

hypestyle said:


> are there any fun anime' action movies that don't dwell on sex or gory violence?
> 
> stuff that's from, say, the past 20 years?


have you seen tengen toppa gurren lagann? or break blade?

fate zero is action but a bit more serious


----------



## girafa

hypestyle said:


> are there any fun anime' action movies that don't dwell on sex or gory violence?
> 
> stuff that's from, say, the past 20 years?


I really like Space Dandy. It's directed by Watanabe (Cowboy Bebop, Samurai Champloo), it's very light-hearted and fun.


----------



## bbrownleather

hypestyle said:


> are there any fun anime' action movies that don't dwell on sex or gory violence?
> 
> stuff that's from, say, the past 20 years?


studio ghibli movies


----------



## konas8

Battle Angel Alita or Gunnm is getting a hardcover reprint. It is very tempting.


----------



## Nekomata

Currently watching:
Zoku Natsume Yuujinchou
s-CRY-ed
Uchuu Patrol Luluco


----------



## Estillum

It's been awhile, but I'm thinking about reading Wolfsmund.


----------



## Twilightforce

One piece and attack on titan.


----------



## dreamer97

I finished clannad and now watching the afterstory. I already watched air and kanon and I loved them both. I also started b project so I could have something to fangirl over.


----------



## conceived sorrow




----------



## konas8

conceived sorrow said:


>


Is that the new japanese reprint?


----------



## conceived sorrow

konas8 said:


> Is that the new japanese reprint?


Yeah it is, the books are smaller in size but there are 7 in total


----------



## konas8

conceived sorrow said:


> Yeah it is, the books are smaller in size but there are 7 in total


For some reason I thought this edition came out this year, I didn't know there was in general one even smaller than the tankoubons though.


----------



## conceived sorrow

konas8 said:


> For some reason I thought this edition came out this year, I didn't know there was in general one even smaller than the tankoubons though.


Oh, I've had them for a while, these are 文庫本 bunkobons which came out in 2014

There's even a single book with the entire manga now lol


----------



## konas8

conceived sorrow said:


> Oh, I've had them for a while, these are 文庫本 bunkobons which came out in 2014
> 
> There's even a single book with the entire manga now lol


Yeah, I checked on amazon. Probably something else on the level of Death Note got a rerelease this year then.
Never liked these jumbo releases. Hard to read and looks ugly. More of a collectable at this point I guess. Every release should just be in shinsouban


----------



## Nitrogen

Hajime no Ippo


----------



## f1ora

Megazone 23
Ba stard!!


----------



## bbrownleather

Rose of Versailles
berserk 2017
Mononoke
Shingeki no Bahamut - Virgin Soul
Mobile Suit Gundam Movie Trilogy
Boku no Hero Academia
Kemono no Souja Erin
Shingeki no Kyojin
Revolutionary Girl Utena


----------



## firewatch93

I'm in the middle of watching Haganai, Kokora Connect, and Snow white with the Red Hair.


----------



## thetown

Watching 

Psycho-pass
The Tatami Galaxy
Quan Zhi Gao Shou (Chinese anime)

I really like the 'Psychological' genre that I keep seeing in anime. Idk why, but I feel like this genre actually focuses a lot on the plotline.

I'm running out of anime to watch, does anyone know some great Psychological or Sci-fi anime that is recent?


----------



## Brawk Shady

Lovecrushed said:


> Watching
> 
> Psycho-pass
> The Tatami Galaxy
> Quan Zhi Gao Shou (Chinese anime)
> 
> I really like the 'Psychological' genre that I keep seeing in anime. Idk why, but I feel like this genre actually focuses a lot on the plotline.
> 
> I'm running out of anime to watch, does anyone know some great Psychological or Sci-fi anime that is recent?


Erased is one of my favorite anime. It came out in 2016 I think, so idk if you've seen it or not.


----------



## Nekomata

Currently watching:
Natsume Yuujinchou Shi
Zankyou no Terror
Yahari Ore No Seishun Love Comedy Wa Machigatteiru Zoku.


----------



## Deaf Mute

Nekomata said:


> Currently watching:
> Natsume Yuujinchou Shi
> Zankyou no Terror
> *Yahari Ore No Seishun Love Comedy Wa Machigatteiru Zoku.*


How are you liking Yahari? I hope they make a 3rd season but it seems unlikely. .____.

I like how everything's like 'read between the lines' x99999999 xD



Lovecrushed said:


> Watching
> 
> Psycho-pass
> *The Tatami Galaxy
> Quan Zhi Gao Shou* (Chinese anime)
> 
> I really like the 'Psychological' genre that I keep seeing in anime. Idk why, but I feel like this genre actually focuses a lot on the plotline.
> 
> I'm running out of anime to watch, does anyone know some great Psychological or Sci-fi anime that is recent?


I love Tatami Galaxy :-O, that's one of my favourites, one of the episodes near the end even made me cry. I like the ED song a lot too!!




I'm also watching Quan Zhi off and on hahaha, it's funny, the language and expressions is cute contrary to people complaining in the comments.


----------



## Overcast

Deaf Mute said:


> I hope they make a 3rd season but it seems unlikely. .____.


Me too bro, I'm thinking of reading the manga to find out what happens. Yukino best girl.


----------



## Deaf Mute

Overcast said:


> Me too bro, I'm thinking of reading the manga to find out what happens. Yukino best girl.


Hey man, yeah Yukino is best girl! I hope she ends up with Hachiman. People compare her with Senjougahara (from Bakemono) sometimes I think too, even though they're different.

What's your picture from, it looks really awesome I keep staring LOL, looks like boxing but I can't figure out where it's from...


----------



## Overcast

Deaf Mute said:


> What's your picture from, it looks really awesome I keep staring LOL, looks like boxing but I can't figure out where it's from...


It's Sendo from Hajime no Ippo. Pretty hype boxing anime man, it's probably in my top 3. If you like sports anime this is a must watch.


----------



## unemployment simulator

jojo's bizarre adventure

think this is the relatively new series? was looking for the old one from the 90s, but can't seem to find it. I quite like this though.


----------



## thetown

Brawk Shady said:


> Erased is one of my favorite anime. It came out in 2016 I think, so idk if you've seen it or not.


Yes! I binged watched the entire show last week and absolutely loved it! I could relate so much to the themes of loneliness. Most school anime that I have seen are so heartwarming where the character's school experiences become the most unforgettable times of their lives. It makes me regret not having a rosy colored high school life.


----------



## eduardo15

I am watching kaiji, it is a great psychological anime.:grin2:


----------



## EmotionlessThug

I recently watch Tsuki ga Kirei episode 10, but the way Kotarou and Akane were acting was a bit distant and confused.

*1. Kotarou saw Akane with Takumi Hira during the festival - 11:40*










Kotarou saw Akane with Takumi Hira during the festival, which sent him the wrong message, and it upset him that it affected the way he thinks about his own girlfriend and Takumi. Akane should of been more clear with what she was saying in order to clarify the situation, and Kotarou using his personal grudge against Takumi from the previous time they've encountered with one another. When Katarou and Akane walk through the festival a group of man that was personally affiliated with Katarou father had approached him and ask "*Who's the girl? your girlfriend?*", so it activated Katarou to give the wrong response to send Akane the wrong message to make it look like they were never in a relationship in the first place. I find it very robotic[AI] how these two events in this episode was trying to reset the idea about their relationship, because during the second event a group of man walk through the festival at the right time to cross path with Kotarou and Akane.

*
2. Group of man - 14:00*


----------



## Steve French

I was thinking of Rumiko Takahashi, and found out there had been an adaptation of her latest manga (Kyoukai no Rinne). It didn't hook me, but I did get to watching Ranma 1/2. I remember when I was a kid and this show was real big. It was Viz's flagship product, and one of the most popular animes in the west. I recall my sister paid a disgusting amount of money to get a box set of the first season or so and we watched it continually. Still quite hilarious after all these years. Might have to go through the whole series, only ever saw that first season. I quite like the adaptations of a couple of her other series as well, Maison Ikkoku and Urusei Yatsura. The former has instilled the desire in me to find and live in a madcap boarding house with all sorts of crazy tenants. I only wish the latter had got a dub. It's sacrilege, I know, but I just prefer a dub, especially when they are well done. The voices aren't always the greatest in Ranma but they sure managed to translate the jokes well.

I also loaded up Berserk again. I have never been a reader of manga or even of western comics, but I saw all the recommendations for this series and had to give it a try, even after the anime put me off a bit. Well ****, it blew my mind, and I raced through the first 280 or so chapters. I had a crisis though when I realized it had been out for almost 30 years and it didn't seem close to completion and I was soon to catch up, so I put it down. I just have an attachment to those damn characters and need to see what happens.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

EmotionlessThug said:


> I recently watch Tsuki ga Kirei episode 10, but the way Kotarou and Akane were acting was a bit distant and confused.
> 
> *1. Kotarou saw Akane with Takumi Hira during the festival - 11:40*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kotarou saw Akane with Takumi Hira during the festival, which sent him the wrong message, and it upset him that it affected the way he thinks about his own girlfriend and Takumi. Akane should of been more clear with what she was saying in order to clarify the situation, and Kotarou using his personal grudge against Takumi from the previous time they've encountered with one another. When Katarou and Akane walk through the festival a group of man that was personally affiliated with Katarou father had approached him and ask "*Who's the girl? your girlfriend?*", so it activated Katarou to give the wrong response to send Akane the wrong message to make it look like they were never in a relationship in the first place. I find it very robotic[AI] how these two events in this episode was trying to reset the idea about their relationship, because during the second event a group of man walk through the festival at the right time to cross path with Kotarou and Akane.
> 
> *
> 2. Group of man - 14:00*


Akane ended up moving to Chiba due to her father's job, and Katarou went to High School in his area. Katarou wrote a story online that had contained a piece of his relationship with Akane, and the people online like it very much. Katarou called god a troll for trying to find a way to break up his relationship with Akane.

I can agree with Katarou that the AI God is a troll.









Katarou and Akane still ended up finding a way to continue to meet up one another no matter how far they live apart as time goes by, and they eventually ended up getting married and having a baby.










Reminds me of kids on the slope.


----------



## Hollo

Catching up with the last 10 chapters of Nanatsu no Taizai. Really enjoyed the weird mashup of Final Fantasy and Dragonball (they even incorporate a 'magic scouter' :b) The wonky dark fantasy armor designs are really fun, too and the plot - at least in the beginning - had random pacing. It's fallen into the typical power creep trap, unfortunately, but I'm pretty attached to the weird characters, so I'll stick to it.


----------



## Celi

Lately I haven't been watching much anime, but I still love it.
Currently watching: Hitorijime My Hero, Elegant Yokai Apartment Life, and Laughing Under the Clouds


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Episode 1.

I find it funny that Junichi started out in his class with his friends staring so hard at their male classmates posing with their girlfriends, then Junichi childhood friend brings his lunch for him since he forgot it, then the mood change in the environment, where NeNe showed interest in Junichi, but the thing here is that NeNe is size like a child and built like a model with her chest size, and Junichi didn't like that. Well, it seems that Junichi friends had porno magazines in class and they manage to convince Junichi to read it, then Yukana came along, where it startled Junichi to the point where he fling the magazine through midair and it landed perfectly in front of Yukana. Now all of sudden Junichi is accused of being a dirty pervert by Yukana, and everybody has completely gets the wrong idea about him. Junichi friends were so amazed by Yukana appearance that they've come up with a plan to set up Junichi by distributing a love note to Yukana locker. Junichi and Yukana met up with one another, but Yukana knew the mindset of Junichi when it comes to knowing what exactly he wants from her, because Junichi said it was like she read his mind, but she's the type of gal to be familiar with knowing the sexual behavior of the human male reaction. Yukana accepted Junichi to be her boyfriend, because she kept asking what do you find so interesting about me at first, which granted access to forming this relationship with one another. Yukana understanding leans to the robotic side of knowing the condition of Junichi mind, as the AI works its godly ways to exchange these keys, because the way she explain Junichi behavior is very unclear.

This anime is for the male audience, not female audience.


----------



## jesuschrysler

shingeki no kyojin is controlling my life right now and I'm really having a hard time finding anything as good or better. any recommendations?


----------



## Twilightforce

jesuschrysler said:


> shingeki no kyojin is controlling my life right now and I'm really having a hard time finding anything as good or better. any recommendations?


World trigger, twin star exorcist.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Woah, Monster Musume is on a completely different level when it comes to Demi-humans being in a relationship with the human male. The Demi humans were kept hidden by the governments in the anime, then few years later the governments announced Demi-Humans existence to the public, but the thing here with this anime is its too sexual. The main male character Kimihito Kurusu had to steer the female centaur using her breast, it just makes me wonder, did the people who created this anime ran out of fresh unique artificial ideas from the artificial intelligence? Kimihito Kurusu might as well be a jockey with that female centaur?

I prefer Restaurant to Another World than all the other anime's.


----------



## MinatoMatoi

Koe No Katachi , **** you, just **** you, my whole room is flooded with tears now... Awesome movie.


----------



## bad baby

Just finished reading Anata no Koto Wa Sorehodo. I'm shocked and dismayed that it ended so soon; it's a rare find, even among the josei genre, a work that delivers so much maturity and depicts couples and relationships with so much realism. I can't recall another manga where the characters are so flawed but so relatable while at the same time making you so exasperated because you want to help them so bad, even though you're probably no better.

Oof.

You know what manga _should_ end, though? Koi to Uso - the new chapters arrive at the speed of constipation and it's dragged out the mystery in the plot so much that it's gotten annoying, and I'll probably grudgingly finish reading because I want to know how it ends. I miss the early chapters where Nejima was still hilarious and Takasaki wasn't such a dick.

Other stuff that's been on the backburner:
- a few tanpenshuu (mostly old)
- Watashi no Shounen
- Keppeki Danshi (might check out the anime, when I get to it)
- Makai no Ossan
- Fumetsu no Anata e
- Shin'ai Naru A-Jou e no Mystery
- Haru to Bonkura
- Totsukuni Shoujo (little girl alone in forest, meets a monster - that's the plot of so many manga there's probably a name for this genre, or there should be anyway)
- Kono Sekai no Katasumi ni (goddamn dialect tripping me up)

... What's Miyazaki Natsujikei been up to lately? I adore her stories so much. Need moar. :bah


----------



## Lohikaarme

MinatoMatoi said:


> Koe No Katachi , **** you, just **** you, my whole room is flooded with tears now... Awesome movie.


I loved this one!









So I settled with watching Erased after skimming through a couple of recommendation blogs that listed it as a must watch. How I had missed this little jewel is a mystery. It's phenomenal


----------



## Stormlight

I've watched a lot of anime but never Naruto Shippuden (is that weird?) due to the commitment, so I'm doing that now. Watched the original years ago so it's about time I got to this.



Lohikaarme said:


> So I settled with watching Erased after skimming through a couple of recommendation blogs that listed it as a must watch. How had I missed this little jewel is a mystery. It's phenomenal :O


It's really, really good. One of the best from beginning to end. Glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## Flint

First time watching Steins Gate. Its wonderful. Okabe's laugh = best laugh in anime.


----------



## Ayanaka

Watching : kimi no na wa


----------



## RuralJuror

Flint said:


> First time watching Steins Gate. Its wonderful. Okabe's laugh = best laugh in anime.


Steins;Gate is really something. One of the few shows I've watched 3-4 times and taken something new from each time; glad you're liking it so far.


----------



## RuralJuror

And since i'm not sure how/if there's a way to edit my last comment, I'm watching Ballroom e Youkoso and Samurai Champloo for the third time.


----------



## Were

Ayanaka said:


> Watching : kimi no na wa


Just watched it.


----------



## MCHB

<--Appleseed Junky.

...Also it amazes me that Akira still holds up! Back in highschool it made no sense but rewatching it as a mostly-adult holy faq!


----------



## Nitrogen

I watched the first episode of Gurren Lagann for the first time in maybe 2 or so years. It's super nostalgic for me now.


----------



## thtmansam

Right now I'm watching RE:Creator and Koi to Uso. Re:Creator turned out to be a lot better than I expected.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clivy

Right now I am personally am watching Cory in the House. It is a great anime, with such an interesting plot.


----------



## avatarivn

Tsuredure children and Fate/ apocrypha.

Both are highly recommended. The first for a good laugh.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Started watching Serial Experiments Lain.


----------



## Overcast

Just finished both seasons of Haganai and also felt nostalgic and decided to rewatch Digimon Tamers. 

Haganai was a pretty funny series, I liked the banter between Yozora and Sena. It ended in a cliffhanger though, I hope they make a new season soon. It also took the characters way too long to realize or admit they were already friends.

Digimon Tamers is still my favorite Digimon season. The ending had me crying like a *****.


----------



## herk

i need more berserk


----------



## SilentLyric

Netsuzou Trap
Tsurezere Children
Wakaba Girl (for the third time)


----------



## Seagreens

I'm reading Boku no Hero Academia and watching Space Dandy


----------



## Steve French

I finally decided to sit down and catch up with Berserk. It was quite depressing to stop at that point, and sit back and think, damn, it will probably be another ten years before I'm finished with this series. I drug out the anime because it had been so long I had forgot much of the initial story. Watching that now.

Berserk was the first comic I had read in some time, it wasn't much of a thing in my childhood. I went looking for another right after (by swinging around to the scan website I was using's front page) and came across "Yuusha ga Shinda". It is juvenile, corny, quite poorly translated, and pretty entertaining. I'm trying to find a good source for Nausicaa but I'm a bit lazy.


----------



## Overcast

Just watched Gakkou Gurashi. Holy ****, what a ride , I thought it was going to be a typical moe anime so the end of the first episode shocked me. The feels are pretty strong in this show, especially in the last episode :crying:. Overall it was very good, probably one of my favorites that I've watched this year. 

I also watched 3 seasons of Yami Shibai, which is a horror anime with short 4 minute episodes. The first two seasons were decent, it quickly started getting boring and silly as the episodes progressed though, I'm not sure if I'm going to continue the rest of the seasons. They should really start making more horror anime.


----------



## f1ora

I never watch or read that sht but Berserk is great so far


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Gosick 









Victorique always ends up finding a way to attain a collective thought or feeling towards the hidden patterns from the culprits as a gray wolf, but even though she ends up solving a crime, there wasn't any truth found in the murder cases that's thought to been solved by Victorique. All she found was the participants who was an invisible client to the spectators, but never reach a single trace of the pattern coming from the spectators. The spectators are the culprits for mapping out the murders, because they're entertain by the data to define and maintain the history of humanity, and they're the supreme governments of murder.

I can also relate this anime to Hyouka and Danganronpa The Animation.


----------



## Promised wings

Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone. Just finished the first season. I always thought the show was boring but it's started to interest me now that I'm older. Just need to watch 2nd gig, Solid State Society, and the Innocence and I'll have completed the everything GITS.

Also want to get back into Bleach. Need to start that from the beginning but waiting to watch that with someone.


----------



## Xemnas

Anime i'm watching... mostly i go back to some "old" ones like
Ah my goddess
Please Teacher
Fullmetal Alchemist (2003) and Brotherhood

well i recently finished Miss kobayashi's dragon maid
i have not found time to finish these:
Your lie in april
Anohana
Love and lies
_Udon_ no Kuni no Kiniro Kemari
Sweetness and lightning
Usagui drop


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Started watching Speed Grapher.

So far, so good. I kind of like it


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Blue Exorcist Kyoto Saga


----------



## I cannot

Konosuba, but I don't know if I'm going to finish it, not that great. Hard to find animes of the type that I like.


----------



## Prawno

Read Ibitsu yesterday night. After reading Zashiki-onna, the Fuan no Tane series, and most of Junji Ito's stuff, I've been on the lookout for more horror manga, primarily those dealing with the supernatural or urban legends.


----------



## Deaf Mute

I've been lazy lately with my anime/manga lately but recently continued reading 'Tower of God' again (thank god for bookmarks..) and it's getting a bit juicy. I hope they show more of Wolhaiksong members, I'm really curious about Baek Ryun since Urek's already made appearances.. I love that him and Garam is canon even though Garam still hates him lmfao. :lol

Hell Joe arc hit me hard though, especially with how it ended with Urek... he was trying so hard to make a difference with Joe..










Stuck in a rut - Floor of Death. A bug is a bug. Fish in a fish bowl.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm watching Afin.

Not too bad. I like the immortal human Idea. Hopefully, it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Were

Watching Sword Art Online 2.


----------

